# c'è qualche cosa di "sbagliato" in me?!



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2008)

*c'è qualche cosa di "sbagliato" in me?!*

Ciao a tutti....

volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.

la mia storia d'amore ha avuto un inizio anomalo.... sessualmente molto attivo, sentimentalmente più lento ma comunique presente.

Con il passare del tempo la storia si è fatta molto più coinvolgente emotivamente... il sesso ha continuato (e continua ad andare molto bene) ma purtroppo.... i vecchi vizietti sono emersi nuovamente.,...

ho incontrato una ragazza in un locale... (una ballerina) e mi è piaciuta subito.... ci siamo scontrati per sbalgio al bar e abbiamo parlato un ora di fila....

poi le ho chiesto il telefono e ci siamo sentiti l'indomani...

siamo usciti una sera e poi un pomeriggio....

attrazione fortissima.... giovedì usciremo nuovamente.... 

attenzione... non sento ne amore ne colpi di fulmine... e quando mi chiede di vederci... non la pongo mai davanti alla mia compagna....

il punto finale è che non sento nessun tipo di rimorso.... amo la mia ragazza, ma sono attratto da queste situazioni... mi piace sentirmi in bilico.... mi piace conquistare....

cosa ne dite? c'è qualche cosa di "sbagliato" in me?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...



Riassumendo il più possibile, stai per tradire la tua ragazza. E che qui qualcuno ti accusi di avere qualcosa di sbagliato, la vedo dura  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ci/ti si chiederà perché tradirla, probabilmente, o se ne valga la pena rischiare di mettere un pericolo che, da quello che dici, va più che bene, per una trombatina con una donna verso cui provi mera attrazione fisica. Ne vale la pena?

p.s. benvenuto

p.s.2 sorge anche un'altra domanda: la ragazza che hai conosciuto è libera? sa che tu non lo sei? non stai facendo il bischero facendole credere chissà che, eh? in questo caso verresti bastonato


----------



## Old Loscma1 (17 Giugno 2008)

capisco....

ovviamente alla "domanda sei fidanzato?" ho risposto no.... lei penso non lo sia.... 

a livello di atteggiameto sono quanto più naturale possibile....

non mi sono posto degl'obbiettivi.... mi piace, non faccio paragoni, la mia ragazza è una cosa lei è un altra.....


----------



## Old giobbe (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


Benvenuto.
Di solito non si sente nessun rimorso quando si fa del male alle persone che pensiamo che se lo meritino, oppure a persone che ci sono quasi indifferenti.
O forse per il fatto che non ci sia coinvolgimento sentimentale, non lo consideri un tradimento grave.
Se la tua fidanzata ti tradisse, la sentiresti come una pugnalata? Una cosa così ti farebbe interrompere la relazione?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisco....
> 
> ovviamente alla "domanda sei fidanzato?" ho risposto no.... lei penso non lo sia....
> 
> ...


E allora?
Perché ce lo racconti?


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E allora?
> Perché ce lo racconti?

































Sarà lo spogliarellista dell'altro thread  P/R?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


 
benvenuto.

è insicurezza...Loc.

Ti piace sedurre, ti piace sentirti riconfermato nella tua virilità, del resto cosi è incominciato il tuo rapporto con la tua ragazza.Poi è arrivato il coinvolgimento emotivo.

Maquesto  non basta alla tua insicurezza, e allora ora che ti si è offerta una nuova preda sei eccitato all'idea di metterti in gioco ancora con le stesse modalità che ti hanno visto allora.

Ci chiedi se è sbagliato...come faccio a rispondere al posto tuo.

Personalmente quando mi lego ad una persona sono fedele alla mia scelta, non cerco stampelle alternative, e questo mi far stare bene con me stessa .e considerando che do valore alla mia scelta e alla persona che amo se sentissi di voler tradire la sua fiducia e il mio amore che dico di provare, probabilmente mi chiederei il perchè.

E' piu' forte il narcisismo, il bisogno di assecondare te stesso, il tuo piacere di provare quelo che tu chiami_ brivido,bilico_ mi pare....lei ha un ruolo marginale in questo amore che dici di volerle, un'attenzione  che è indirizzata solo al tuo piacere di piacere, prima di tutto e tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisco....
> 
> ovviamente alla "domanda sei fidanzato?" ho risposto no.... lei penso non lo sia....
> 
> ...



No scusa... non raccontarcela, non raccontarcela e soprattutto non cercare giustificazioni per il tuo comportamento. Lei ti ha chiesto se sei fidanzato e tu non solo non ti sei interessato di sapere quale sia il suo stato sentimentale, se così si può dire, nè hai avuto le palle di essere onesto. Questo ritengo sì, che sia sbagliato. Anche per essere traditori ci vuole coraggio. E tu dimostri di non averne neanche un po'. La tua intenzione, pare di capire, è quella di portarti a letto la bella ballerina, per compiacere il tuo ego, il tuo narcisismo; ovviamente la tua ragazza non ne risentirà, non saprà mai quello che accade e tu non la lascerai mai perché la ami (continuo a chiedere: perché tradirla se la ami e se il sesso con lei è soddisfacente?). Così facendo però tu giochi con l'altra, il fatto che tu non la ami non ti autorizza a trattarla come un giocattolo, senza il minimo rispetto. Sii onesto, dille come stanno le cose, dille che sei fidanzato e innamorato e che quello che potrà esserci tra voi non sarà mai nulla di più di sano sesso e dalle la possibilità di scegliere se accontentarsi di questo (magari è quello che anche lei cerca) o se mandarti a stendere per evitare il rischio di innamorarsi di una persona che non corrisponderà mai e che la porterà inevitabilmente a soffrire. Sennò tra qualche tempo, qua ci sarà una nuova utente in lacrime che dirà di essere stata usata da un uomo impegnato che le ha nascosto il suo fidanzamento, accusandolo di essere un bastardo egoista... e noi non potremo darle torto...


----------



## Old Airforever (17 Giugno 2008)

...devo intervenire io, o ci pensate voi?
Air


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...devo intervenire io, o ci pensate voi?
> Air




























   mi fai ridere con queste uscite.
Direi comunque che è bene che intervenga anche tu. Senza essere tropo cattivo, mi raccomando


----------



## Old Glicine (17 Giugno 2008)

HO RISPOSTO NEL THREAD *insulti* NELLA SEZIONE *scannatoio.*
VALUTATE VOI....


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mi fai ridere con queste uscite.
> Direi comunque che è bene che intervenga anche tu. Senza essere tropo cattivo, mi raccomando


 

mi scusi lei, coscetta vezzosa.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 .ma me lo vuoi dire perchè alla ballerina gliene dovrebbe fregà qualcosa della fidanzata ignara del nostro bel narciso?

ps. Come stai puzzola.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> HO RISPOSTO NEL THREAD *insulti* NELLA SEZIONE *scannatoio.*
> VALUTATE VOI....


 
che hai combinato glicine


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisco....
> 
> ovviamente alla "domanda sei fidanzato?" ho risposto no.... lei penso non lo sia....
> 
> ...


 
anvedi, me l'ero persa questa risposta.


perchè non le hai detto vedovo?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

goal


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

sti cz.


----------



## Old Glicine (17 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> No scusa... non raccontarcela, non raccontarcela e soprattutto non cercare giustificazioni per il tuo comportamento. Lei ti ha chiesto se sei fidanzato e tu non solo non ti sei interessato di sapere quale sia il suo stato sentimentale, se così si può dire, *nè hai avuto le palle di essere* *onesto.* Questo ritengo sì, che sia sbagliato. Anche per essere traditori ci vuole coraggio. E tu dimostri di non averne neanche un po'. La tua intenzione, pare di capire, è quella di portarti a letto la bella ballerina, per compiacere il tuo ego, il tuo narcisismo; ovviamente la tua ragazza non ne risentirà, non saprà mai quello che accade e tu non la lascerai mai perché la ami (continuo a chiedere: perché tradirla se la ami e se il sesso con lei è soddisfacente?). Così facendo però tu giochi con l'altra, il fatto che tu non la ami non ti autorizza a trattarla come un giocattolo, senza il minimo rispetto. Sii onesto, dille come stanno le cose, dille che sei fidanzato e innamorato e che quello che potrà esserci tra voi non sarà mai nulla di più di sano sesso e dalle la possibilità di scegliere se accontentarsi di questo (magari è quello che anche lei cerca) o se mandarti a stendere per evitare il rischio di innamorarsi di una persona che non corrisponderà mai e che la porterà inevitabilmente a soffrire. Sennò tra qualche tempo, qua ci sarà una nuova utente in lacrime che dirà di essere stata usata da un uomo impegnato che le ha nascosto il suo fidanzamento, accusandolo di essere un bastardo egoista... e noi non potremo darle torto...


Ah, così come hai fatto tu invece è meglio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non gli hai forse detto le stesse cose che gli ho detto io riassumendole in quell'unica parola????
Si sta comportando come si è comportato Gabriele con me!!! E lo sai qual è l'unica cosa vera??? Che lui, che fa tutta la vittima, in realtà vuole solo *divertirsi (uso questo termine ma in realtà la frase esatta è un'altra ma non posso dirla dato che sono stata minacciata!) *e quella poverina spenderà magari tre anni del suo cuore illudendosi e riceverà una mazzata bestiale! E ci starà male a vita! Lui invece tutto contento accumulerà un altro trofeo!!!!
Non mettiamoci poi, che questa ragazza magari può avere i suoi problemi personali. Che ne so. Magari le è morta la mamma e si illude che possa avere amore da quest'uomo che invece amore non ne ha nè per lei, nè per la sua donna, NE' PER LUI! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Così va meglio??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Sono stata più diplomatica????!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Il concetto non è forse quello che avevo espresso prima e che hanno spostato in scannatoio???!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












DIVENTO PAZZA CON VOI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old sperella (17 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ah, così come hai fatto tu invece è meglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei stata minacciata ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




.....magari questa ragazza non se lo filerà proprio , magari invece è pure lei fidanzata , magari è single e cerca un'avventura , magari lo farà innamorare e poi gli farà passare le pene dell'inferno ...chissà  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Losc qualcosa di sbagliato c'è sì , ovvero che tu non abbia abbastanza coscienza che ti eviti di prendere per i fondelli fidanzata e prossima amante .


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ah, così come hai fatto tu invece è meglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

glicine, non diventi pazza, sei molto arrabbiata..molto..e hai le tue ragioni sacrosante...e rispettabilissime.

la diplomazia la dobbiamo usare con noi stessi, volendoci bene, cercando di capire i motivi per cui una cosa ci ha ferito cosi tanto per poterli superare ed imparare anche attraverso queste ferite.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi scusi lei, coscetta vezzosa..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Infatti non è detto che alla ballerina interessi la cosa, ma neanche si può dare per scontato che lei sia in cerca di una trombatina e via. Credo che sia un suo diritto sapere cosa ha diffronte, se c'è la possibilità di concretizzare un rapporto o no. O anche dovesse diventare l'amante del narciso... insomma, che lo possa almeno fare consapevolmente, no? 

ps. sto così così bestiolina, sempre mali vari. Aspetto, rassegnata, la ripresa


----------



## Old angelodelmale (17 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ah, così come hai fatto tu invece è meglio???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Io di fatto non l'ho aggredito, non l'ho insultato. Il problema non è esprimere i concetti ma i modi che si usano per farlo. Tu ogni volta parti in quarta e diventi cafona e maleducata, aggressiva quasi in maniera ridicola, il tutto immotivamente. 

Sei stata diplomatica, ma per la miseria basta. Sei irrazionale e tutt'altro che obiettiva. In una maniera on in un'altra riconduci tutte le storie alla tua. Non puoi immedesimarti in ogni storia, diventi ridicola, esibizionista, egocentrica... ti rendi conto da sola che ogni volta che qualcuno dice qualcosa che, secondo te, assomiglia almeno in parte a quello che hai vissuto tu, la reazione tua è di dire "hai letto la mia storia?????? la trovi qua, si chiama così" oppure quella di paragonare il malcapitato di turno a uno dei tuoi personaggi del tuo racconto? E soprattutto, quando il malcapitato somiglia a uno dei tuoi personaggi maschili che ti hanno in qualche modo ferito, diventi una iena, manco ti trovassi davanti alle persone a cui REALMENTE vorresti, e dovresti, sputare il veleno che sputi addosso ad estranei... quando invece a confidarsi è una donna, chissà come mai i toni sono sempre più morbidi...


----------



## Old Angel (17 Giugno 2008)

Domani dovrebbe tornare un pò di sole


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Infatti non è detto che alla ballerina interessi la cosa, ma neanche si può dare per scontato che lei sia in cerca di una trombatina e via. Credo che sia un suo diritto sapere cosa ha diffronte, se c'è la possibilità di concretizzare un rapporto o no. O anche dovesse diventare l'amante del narciso... insomma, che lo possa almeno fare consapevolmente, no?
> 
> ps. sto così così bestiolina, sempre mali vari. Aspetto, rassegnata, la ripresa


 
yes cara ange, non avevo letto che lui l'ha proprio data per defunta.


ps. forza eh..non mollare coscetta di pollo.vedrai che passerà la nuttata.


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Domani dovrebbe tornare un pò di sole


 
Sperem, che qui è una tristezza, fa un freddo...


----------



## Old Glicine (17 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Io di fatto non l'ho aggredito, non l'ho insultato. Il problema non è esprimere i concetti ma i modi che si usano per farlo. Tu ogni volta parti in quarta e diventi cafona e maleducata, aggressiva quasi in maniera ridicola, il tutto immotivamente.
> 
> Sei stata diplomatica, ma per la miseria basta. Sei irrazionale e tutt'altro che obiettiva. In una maniera on in un'altra riconduci tutte le storie alla tua. Non puoi immedesimarti in ogni storia, diventi ridicola, esibizionista, egocentrica... ti rendi conto da sola che ogni volta che qualcuno dice qualcosa che, secondo te, assomiglia almeno in parte a quello che hai vissuto tu, la reazione tua è di dire "hai letto la mia storia?????? la trovi qua, si chiama così" oppure quella di paragonare il malcapitato di turno a uno dei tuoi personaggi del tuo racconto? E soprattutto, quando il malcapitato somiglia a uno dei tuoi personaggi maschili che ti hanno in qualche modo ferito, diventi una iena, manco ti trovassi davanti alle persone a cui REALMENTE vorresti, e dovresti, sputare il veleno che sputi addosso ad estranei... quando invece a confidarsi è una donna, chissà come mai i toni sono sempre più morbidi...


Ti ho chiamato. Mi andava di parlarti. Se ti va fammi uno squillo e ti ritel. 

E COMUNQUE TUTTO DIMMI MA ESIBIZIONISTA IO???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Con te ci vuole proprio pazienza!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (17 Giugno 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sperem, che qui è una tristezza, fa un freddo...


BEATI VOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  A CATANIA SI MUORE DAL CALDO!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ED IO SOFFRO DI PRESSIONE BASSISSIMA!!!


----------



## MK (17 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> BEATI VOI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A CATANIA SI MUORE DAL CALDO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Polase a tonnellate e vedrai che si sta meglio...


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


Qualcuno sa fare il punto croce?


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2008)

Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.

Adesso non si può più fare una trombata con una donna che questa poverina deve per forza innamorarsi di te, o aver perso la mamma, o incentrare la sua vita nella persona a cui la da; così da distruggersi l'esistenza per 3 anni alla ricerca della pace interiore.
Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!

Detto questo, tradisci la tua ragazza e ne pagherai le conseguenze del caso solo se lei lo scoprirà. 

Non fare la scemenza di farti venire i sensi di colpa che vivrai benissimo.

Sono pronto ad essere accoltellato dalla moltitudine femminile!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.
> 
> Adesso non si può più fare una trombata con una donna che questa poverina deve per forza innamorarsi di te, o aver perso la mamma, o incentrare la sua vita nella persona a cui la da; così da distruggersi l'esistenza per 3 anni alla ricerca della pace interiore.
> Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!
> ...


Non ti accoltello ...come non ho accoltellato il ragazzo che ha aperto il thread.

Non capisco perché gli dici che si vivrà benissimo i sensi di colpa.
Può anche essere ...lo fanno in tanti.
Ma non mi sembra che tu non ti stia facendo proprio nessun problema e neppure lui altrimenti non sareste qui.
Ma soprattutto perché credi che i sensi di colpa siano negativi?


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2008)

Non ho detto che si vivrà benissimo i sensi di colpa, ho detto che vivrà benissimo se non avrà i sensi di colpa!
Io non ho nessun tipo di problema, avevo solo bisogno di dirlo a qualcuno, altrimenti scoppiavo!
Io sto vivendo benissimo la mia vita, quando ci sarà da soffire e da piangere, farò mea culpa-
Non è il senso di colpa ad essere negativo, è quello che comporta che non è positivo. Se tradisci e ti vengono i sensi di colpa, sarai più portato a rivelarlo, e rivelarlo porterà dolore e sconforto che hanno ben poco di positivo.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che si vivrà benissimo i sensi di colpa, ho detto che vivrà benissimo se non avrà i sensi di colpa!
> Io non ho nessun tipo di problema,* avevo solo bisogno di dirlo a qualcuno, altrimenti scoppiavo!*








Sensi di colpa?


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.



Guarda che non è quello che fa, ma come lo racconta.
Oddio sembreo un disco rotto 

	
	
		
		
	


	








> Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!


Potrebbe scoprirlo dicendoglielo che è fidanzato e che lui vuole solo una scopata



> Detto questo, tradisci la tua ragazza e ne pagherai lae conseguenze del caso solo se lei lo scoprirà.


Già, anche se ammazzi qualcuno...
Non che sia la stessa cosa, ma il concetto è lo stesso.


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.
> 
> Adesso non si può più fare una trombata con una donna che questa poverina deve per forza innamorarsi di te, o aver perso la mamma, o incentrare la sua vita nella persona a cui la da; così da distruggersi l'esistenza per 3 anni alla ricerca della pace interiore.
> Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!
> ...


Non capisci perchè?? Te lo spiego subito ed ha a che fare col tuo nick! 
Ti chiami libertà di scelta?? Ecco bene! Quella donna la libertà di scelta di fatto non può averla!!!!!!!!! Perchè questo simpatico signore NON GLI HA DETTO CHE E' GIA' IMPEGNATO!!!!!!!!!!!
Ora hai capito perchè????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
NOn si illudono le persone! Se avesse avuto le palle di dirgli che lui è già impegnato e che sarebbe stata solo una scopata, NESSUNO L'AVREBBE AGGREDITO!!!!!!!!!!! Avrebbe lasciato a lei LA LIBERTA' DI SCEGLIERE!!!!!!!
SONO STATA ABBASTANZA CHIARA???!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> OH CARA PERSA CHE FAI? A LUI L?AVVERTIMENTO NON LO MANDI??? COME L'HAI MANDATO A ME????
> Lo sapete che PERSA, che appena sono entrata qui, mi ha dato della pompinara e della scema, solo perchè io ho detto la stessa cosa che è scritta in neretto maiuscolo, di quest'uomo che tale è, mi ha mandato un avvertimento di espulsione dal forum????????!!!!!!!!!
> Cara PERSA, sei ridicolamente tragicomica con me!
> 
> ...




senti ciccia, prenditi del lexotan perché inizi proprio a rompere.
Se hai   dei problemi ti rivolgi al diretto interessato senza continuare a scrivere la stessa cosa che non interessa nessuno.
Complimenti: Il riferimento alla manopausa è vomitevole e denota la tua classe.
Spera di arrivarci anche tu


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ciccia, prenditi del lexotan perché inizi proprio a rompere.
> Se hai   dei problemi ti rivolgi al diretto interessato senza continuare a scrivere la stessa cosa che non interessa nessuno.
> Complimenti: Il riferimento alla manopausa è vomitevole e denota la tua classe.
> Spera di arrivarci anche tu


mi sa che se fuori si comporta come qui .... prima o poi qualcuno le appoggia 2 o 3 volte le mani in faccia


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi sa che se fuori si comporta come qui .... prima o poi qualcuno le appoggia 2 o 3 volte le mani in faccia


quasi mai chi fa tanto l'aggressivo e smargiassone nel virtuale lo é  nel reale


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> quasi mai chi fa tanto l'aggressivo e smargiassone nel virtuale lo é  nel reale


in questo caso non ne son certa, è talmente tarata che mette i riferimenti alla sua storia pure nelle ricette


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> in questo caso non ne son certa, è talmente tarata che mette i riferimenti alla sua storia pure nelle ricette


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.
> 
> Adesso non si può più fare una trombata con una donna che questa poverina deve per forza innamorarsi di te, o aver perso la mamma, o incentrare la sua vita nella persona a cui la da; così da distruggersi l'esistenza per 3 anni alla ricerca della pace interiore.
> Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!
> ...



Chi è che ha parlato di portatore di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne?
Nessuno dice che non si debba fare la trombata, ma che questa avvenga prendendo per il culo la persona che ci si vuole portare a letto non è carino né tanto meno corretto. E sia chiaro che per quanto mi riguarda è un discorso che vale tanto per gli uomini quanto per le donne.
Il discorso dei sensi di colpa sembra una vaccatina... c'è chi li prova e chi no, non lo puoi stabilire a tavolino, a meno di mentire con te stesso.


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Giugno 2008)

*DA GIOBBE:*
Di solito non si sente nessun rimorso quando si fa del male alle persone che pensiamo che se lo meritino, oppure a persone che ci sono quasi indifferenti.O forse per il fatto che non ci sia coinvolgimento sentimentale, non lo consideri un tradimento grave.Se la tua fidanzata ti tradisse, la sentiresti come una pugnalata? Una cosa così ti farebbe interrompere la relazione?



*DA ANGELO DEL MALE*
No scusa... non raccontarcela, non raccontarcela e soprattutto non cercare giustificazioni per il tuo comportamento. Lei ti ha chiesto se sei fidanzato e tu non solo non ti sei interessato di sapere quale sia il suo stato sentimentale, se così si può dire, nè hai avuto le palle di essere onesto. Questo ritengo sì, che sia sbagliato. Anche per essere traditori ci vuole coraggio. E tu dimostri di non averne neanche un po'. La tua intenzione, pare di capire, è quella di portarti a letto la bella ballerina, per compiacere il tuo ego, il tuo narcisismo; ovviamente la tua ragazza non ne risentirà, non saprà mai quello che accade e tu non la lascerai mai perché la ami (continuo a chiedere: perché tradirla se la ami e se il sesso con lei è soddisfacente?). Così facendo però tu giochi con l'altra, il fatto che tu non la ami non ti autorizza a trattarla come un giocattolo, senza il minimo rispetto. Sii onesto, dille come stanno le cose, dille che sei fidanzato e innamorato e che quello che potrà esserci tra voi non sarà mai nulla di più di sano sesso e dalle la possibilità di scegliere se accontentarsi di questo (magari è quello che anche lei cerca) o se mandarti a stendere per evitare il rischio di innamorarsi di una persona che non corrisponderà mai e che la porterà inevitabilmente a soffrire. Sennò tra qualche tempo, qua ci sarà una nuova utente in lacrime che dirà di essere stata usata da un uomo impegnato che le ha nascosto il suo fidanzamento, accusandolo di essere un bastardo egoista... e noi non potremo darle torto...

(PURTROPPO NON RIESCO A QUOTARE!)
Perfettamente d'accordo con loro!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mi sa che se fuori si comporta come qui .... prima o poi qualcuno *le appoggia 2 o 3 volte le mani in faccia*


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *DA GIOBBE:*
> Di solito non si sente nessun rimorso quando si fa del male alle persone che pensiamo che se lo meritino, oppure a persone che ci sono quasi indifferenti.O forse per il fatto che non ci sia coinvolgimento sentimentale, non lo consideri un tradimento grave.Se la tua fidanzata ti tradisse, la sentiresti come una pugnalata? Una cosa così ti farebbe interrompere la relazione?
> 
> 
> ...



Non riesci perché non sai come fare o perché il pc è bastardo e non te lo permette?


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Non riesci perché non sai come fare o perché il pc è bastardo e non te lo permette?


il multiquote anche a me non permette di farlo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> il multiquote anche a me non permette di farlo



Vediamo se fai lo stesso errore che facevo io prima di avere l'illuminazione... dopo che clicchi sui tastini del multiquote... clicchi anche sul quote di uno dei post che vuoi... "multiquotare"?


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Vediamo se fai lo stesso errore che facevo io prima di avere l'illuminazione... dopo che clicchi sui tastini del multiquote... clicchi anche sul quote di uno dei post che vuoi... "multiquotare"?


no  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per dire, volendo riportare tutto il tuo post e il tuo quote, cliccavo il multi, ma non succedeva nulla


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2008)

Di sicuro c'è una cosa, Glicine te avresti bisogno di valium per endovena al posto della colazione così, forse, la giornata la passeresti più tranquilla!

Paragoni un omicidio ad una trombata? Bah, non commento.

Io ho semplicemente detto che se il nostro amico vuole farsi la ballerina, che se la faccia senza tanti problemi. perchè è solo lui libero e padrone della sua vita, responsabile delle sue scelte che pagherà in futuro, forse. Ha tutto il sacrosanto diritto, se vuole, di scoparsi mezzo mondo senza dover preoccuparsi del chi, del dove, del quando, del poverina lei, del cosa penseranno, di tutti i fronzoli che la comunità ci manda sulla testa.

Siamo diversi, tutti. Io non so se sia meglio amare una persona sola nella vita, darsi completamente solo a quella, amarla fino a che morte non ci separi. Io non so, nemmeno, se sia meglio farsi 1000 persone nella vita non sapendo, quale, fra queste, si abbia amato e se, probabilmente, non lo si abbia fatto nemmeno.

Prendi quello che ti capita, è un'esperienza.

Questo è il pensiero di un ragazzo di 22 anni, prendetelo per l'età che ha.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Vediamo se fai lo stesso errore che facevo io prima di avere l'illuminazione... dopo che clicchi sui tastini del multiquote... clicchi anche sul quote di uno dei post che vuoi... "multiquotare"?





latriglia ha detto:


> no
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tipo così?
In questo caso devi cliccare prima sul multiquote di entrambi i post, e poi sul quote di uno dei due


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Di sicuro c'è una cosa, Glicine te avresti bisogno di valium per endovena al posto della colazione così, forse, la giornata la passeresti più tranquilla!
> 
> Paragoni un omicidio ad una trombata? Bah, non commento.
> 
> ...



Il tutto fottendosene degli altri? C'è da augurarsi che il tuo pensiero cambi, crescendo.
Guarda che non è stata paragonata la trombata all'omicidio, leggi bene (e meno male che chi ha scritto il post l'ha anche precisato).
Quanto al valium consigliato a Glicine, mi accodo al consiglio


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

ho letto le vostre osservazioni... 


la verità.... ammesso vi interessi, è che la ballerina nn è una mercenaria... sono quasi certo che se le avessi detto che sono fidanzato non avrebbe mai accettato quella situazione...

sono d'accordo con chi dice che non le ho dato la possibilità di scegliere.... 

ma vi chiedo questo....  è così importante?

partendo dal presupposto che se la ballerina partisse di testa la scaricherei subito..... non potrei gestire la cosa come se fossi una persona normale e poi troncare utilizzando uno dei milioni mi motivi validi in queste evenienze...

tipo:
- ti lascio perchè sono in un mometo in cui non potrei darti ciò che meriti.
- non me la sento di continuare
- sono confuso, mi piaci però non sto bene con me stesso/a (questa vale sia per M che per F)

devo proseguire....

la verità... è che la ballerina è attraente e sensuale, ma io sono fidanzato... e siccome di lasciare la mia ragazza non ci penso proprio... perchè dovrei desistere da una situazione così intrigante......

cosa ne dite....


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2008)

Quando capirò come si quota risolverò i problemi.

Già, anche se ammazzi qualcuno...
Non che sia la stessa cosa, ma il concetto è lo stesso.

Il concetto non è lo stesso.


----------



## LDS (18 Giugno 2008)

dico che fai bene!

Goditela fino a che non ti sei stufato!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Quando capirò come si quota risolverò i problemi.
> 
> Già, anche se ammazzi qualcuno...
> Non che sia la stessa cosa, ma il concetto è lo stesso.
> ...



in basso a destra di ogni messaggio ci sono due tasti, quote e quote^^, clicca su quote per quotare un post. Se vuoi quotarne ad esempio due, clicca sul quote^^ di entrambi e poi su quote di uno dei due e i giochi sono fatti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho letto le vostre osservazioni...
> 
> 
> la verità.... ammesso vi interessi, è che la ballerina nn è una mercenaria... sono quasi certo che se le avessi detto che sono fidanzato non avrebbe mai accettato quella situazione...
> ...



Che sei un narcisista egoista, viziato e irrispettoso e che la cosa migliore per farti capire cosa c'è di male, sarebbe che qualcuna si comportasse così con te. E non dire che non te ne fregherebbe niente, perché gli innumerevoli post di ragazzi che ci sono passati, dimostrano come non sia vero.


----------



## Old falena (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho letto le vostre osservazioni...
> 
> 
> la verità.... ammesso vi interessi, è che la ballerina nn è una mercenaria... sono quasi certo che se le avessi detto che sono fidanzato non avrebbe mai accettato quella situazione...
> ...


*si*
il rispetto per la ballerina e per la tua compagna (*non fidanzata*) sono più importanti delle tue pulsioni, alias: da solo ti puoi legare una pietra al collo e buttarti.. trascinare giù chiunque si fida di te è da vigliacchi.

Il resto delle implicazioni più razionali te lo diranno gli altri
ciao


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale....

ti rispondo con molto rispetto.... hai ragione, ma parti da un presupposto sbagliato.... 

io ho 26 anni, durante il mio percorso ho preso le mie belle sberle... come quei ragazzi che ho avuto l'onore di leggere nei vari post... mi hanno commosso... sinceramente....

ma sono arrivato alla conclusione che sono solo cose che capitano... sai quante ragazze/ragazzi in giro per il mondo giocano con i sentimenti degl'altri.... a nostra totale insaputa?


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Di sicuro c'è una cosa, Glicine te avresti bisogno di valium per endovena al posto della colazione così, forse, la giornata la passeresti più tranquilla!
> 
> Paragoni un omicidio ad una trombata? Bah, non commento.


No... quella ero io. Il che mi fa pensare che tu non abbia letto con attenzione.
Torna su e leggi...


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non ho detto che si vivrà benissimo i sensi di colpa, ho detto che vivrà benissimo se non avrà i sensi di colpa!
> Io non ho nessun tipo di problema, avevo solo bisogno di dirlo a qualcuno, altrimenti scoppiavo!
> Io sto vivendo benissimo la mia vita, quando ci sarà da soffire e da piangere, farò mea culpa-
> Non è il senso di colpa ad essere negativo, è quello che comporta che non è positivo. Se tradisci e ti vengono i sensi di colpa, sarai più portato a rivelarlo, e rivelarlo porterà dolore e sconforto che hanno ben poco di positivo.


A proposito come sta andando la tua storia?? ho letto che hai deciso di viverti questa passione. Ora come sei messo a sensi di colpa??


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> angelodelmale....
> 
> ti rispondo con molto rispetto.... hai ragione, ma parti da un presupposto sbagliato....
> 
> ...



Ma se una persona ti dà un calcio nella schiena, tu inizi a prendere a calci tutti quelli che incontri perché qualcuno l'ha fatto con te?
Sono giustificazioni prive di senso...


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io ho semplicemente detto che se il nostro amico vuole farsi la ballerina, che se la faccia senza tanti problemi. perchè è solo lui libero e padrone della sua vita, responsabile delle sue scelte che pagherà in futuro, forse. Ha tutto il sacrosanto diritto, se vuole, di scoparsi mezzo mondo senza dover preoccuparsi del chi, del dove, del quando, del poverina lei, del cosa penseranno, di tutti i fronzoli che la comunità ci manda sulla testa.


Hai ragione. Ricordatene se e quando ti sposerai. Vale per uomini e donne, no?


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Non capisci perchè?? Te lo spiego subito ed ha a che fare col tuo nick!
> Ti chiami libertà di scelta?? Ecco bene! Quella donna la libertà di scelta di fatto non può averla!!!!!!!!! Perchè questo simpatico signore NON GLI HA DETTO CHE E' GIA' IMPEGNATO!!!!!!!!!!!
> Ora hai capito perchè????????!!!!!!!!!!!!
> NOn si illudono le persone! Se avesse avuto le palle di dirgli che lui è già impegnato e che sarebbe stata solo una scopata, NESSUNO L'AVREBBE AGGREDITO!!!!!!!!!!! Avrebbe lasciato a lei LA LIBERTA' DI SCEGLIERE!!!!!!!
> SONO STATA ABBASTANZA CHIARA???!!!


Da quello che ho letto pero' ancora non hanno scopato, devono solo rivedersi può darsi che inqeull'ocasione gleilo dica?? magari dopo tutto quello che ha letto glielo dice


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ho letto le vostre osservazioni...
> 
> 
> la verità.... ammesso vi interessi, è che la ballerina nn è una mercenaria... sono quasi certo che se le avessi detto che sono fidanzato non avrebbe mai accettato quella situazione...
> ...



Ma, magari capita anche a te la prima volta che vai via di testa.
Ma sei vero?



> tipo:
> - ti lascio perchè sono in un mometo in cui non potrei darti ciò che meriti.
> - non me la sento di continuare
> - sono confuso, mi piaci però non sto bene con me stesso/a (questa vale sia per M che per F)


O capito, non sei vero.


----------



## Rebecca (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Quando capirò come si quota risolverò i problemi.
> 
> Già, anche se ammazzi qualcuno...
> Non che sia la stessa cosa, ma il concetto è lo stesso.
> ...


E' lo stesso: credimi.
L'ho espresso io. So qual è il mio concetto.
Se ammazzi qualcuno e nessuno lo scopre, non ne paghi le conseguenze.
Semplice, no?


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Rita ha detto:


> Ma, magari capita anche a te la prima volta che vai via di testa.
> Ma sei vero?
> 
> 
> O capito, non sei vero.


Io purtroppo credo che lo sia, anzi credo che ce ne siano tante di persone vere come lui, solo che pochissimi  hanno  la coerenza di ammetterlo.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma se una persona ti dà un calcio nella schiena, tu inizi a prendere a calci tutti quelli che incontri perché qualcuno l'ha fatto con te?
> Sono giustificazioni prive di senso...


 
bhe veramente non voloevo dire questo.... cmq sono certo tu sia una brava e corretta ragazza che ha sempre trattato tutti nella maniera milgiore possibile.....

ti invidio, io fatico a cogliere quello che tu mi vuoi palesare... forse solo perchè non penso ci sia nulla di male.....

domanda.... cosa può ridurci a questo cinismo inarrestabile? e soprattutto, perchè alcuni ne sono immuni?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Io purtroppo credo che lo sia, anzi credo che ce ne siano tante di persone vere come lui, solo che pochissimi hanno la coerenza di ammetterlo.


 
bhe che dire... sono commosso dalle tue parole....

però ti voglio dire che non ho nessuna intenzione di dire alla ballerina che sono fidanzato.... non penso sia produttivo.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Da quello che ho letto pero' ancora non hanno scopato, devono solo rivedersi può darsi che inqeull'ocasione gleilo dica?? magari dopo tutto quello che ha letto glielo dice


Sei troppo ottimista stellamarina. Ha detto di non avere intenzione di farlo. Dubito che tanti estranei che fanno da grillo parlante, possano fargli cambiare idea. Soprattutto perché è troppo pieno di sè... non hai letto le giustificazioni che è pronto a dare, nel momento in cui dovesse capire che la ragazza sta prendendo troppo seriamente la cosa? Ha già pronte una serie di scuse incredibilmente fastidiose... continuerebbe a mentire anche in quel caso.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sei troppo ottimista stellamarina. Ha detto di non avere intenzione di farlo. Dubito che tanti estranei che fanno da grillo parlante, possano fargli cambiare idea. Soprattutto perché è troppo pieno di sè... non hai letto le giustificazioni che è pronto a dare, nel momento in cui dovesse capire che la ragazza sta prendendo troppo seriamente la cosa? Ha già pronte una serie di scuse incredibilmente fastidiose... continuerebbe a mentire anche in quel caso.


 
pensi proprio che io sia il peggio del peggio vero?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> bhe veramente non voloevo dire questo.... cmq sono certo tu sia una brava e corretta ragazza che ha sempre trattato tutti nella maniera milgiore possibile.....
> 
> ti invidio, io fatico a cogliere quello che tu mi vuoi palesare... forse solo perchè non penso ci sia nulla di male.....
> 
> domanda.... cosa può ridurci a questo cinismo inarrestabile? e soprattutto, perchè alcuni ne sono immuni?


Secondo me è semplice egoismo allo stato puro. Tu fai quello che vuoi purché vada bene a te, avere rispetto per le altre persone non è affare tuo se significa non assecondare i tuoi desideri e o i tuoi bisogni. Chi ne è immune, evidentemente si cura anche di chi gli sta accanto; forse è più altruista, forse non sa e non vuole convivere con i sensi di colpa. Io rientro tra quelli che non sanno convivere con i sensi di colpa; mi lacerano dentro. Quindi vuoi per rispetto, vuoi per evitarmi i bastardi sensi di colpa (quindi se vogliamo c'è dell'egoismo anche nel mio ragionamento), CERCO di comportarmi in maniera corretta. Quello che è corretto per me può non esserlo per altri, naturalmente. E non sono miss perfezione, come tutti le mie belle cazzate le ho fatte anche io.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> pensi proprio che io sia il peggio del peggio vero?



Onestamente mi auguro di trovarmi mai ad avere a che fare con una persona come te...
Poi che sia il peggio del peggio, mi sembra esagerata come affermazione.


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> bhe che dire... sono commosso dalle tue parole....
> 
> però ti voglio dire che non ho nessuna intenzione di dire alla ballerina che sono fidanzato.... non penso sia produttivo.....


 
Parliamo dei rischi che corri chissà che da questa campana sia meno sordo che per il resto.
Poniamo che la ballerina si prenda una cotta per te dopo che te la sei ben trombata, poniamo che sia personcina scaltra e che riesca a scoprire che sei fidanzato come la mettiamo???


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Parliamo dei rischi che corri chissà che da questa campana sia meno sordo che per il resto.
> Poniamo che la ballerina si prenda una cotta per te dopo che te la sei ben trombata, poniamo che sia personcina scaltra e che riesca a scoprire che sei fidanzato come la mettiamo???


 


pagherò le conseguenze dei miei bisogni.....


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> *Secondo me è semplice egoismo allo stato puro. Tu fai quello che vuoi purché vada bene a te, avere rispetto per le altre persone non è affare tuo se significa non assecondare i tuoi desideri e o i tuoi bisogni.* Chi ne è immune, evidentemente si cura anche di chi gli sta accanto; forse è più altruista, forse non sa e non vuole convivere con i sensi di colpa. Io rientro tra quelli che non sanno convivere con i sensi di colpa; mi lacerano dentro. Quindi vuoi per rispetto, vuoi per evitarmi i bastardi sensi di colpa (quindi se vogliamo c'è dell'egoismo anche nel mio ragionamento), CERCO di comportarmi in maniera corretta. Quello che è corretto per me può non esserlo per altri, naturalmente. E non sono miss perfezione, come tutti le mie belle cazzate le ho fatte anche io.


Ti quoto in tutto ma soprattutto volevo aggiungere a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto che fino a che tutto fila liscio ok ma con questo tipo di atteggiamento vedo in arrivo sacrosante batoste, perche' per rendersi conto di sbagliare bisogna sempre fare e farsi del male????


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> pagherò le conseguenze dei miei bisogni.....


ma non sarai l'unico a pagarle e' questo che vorrei cercare di farti capire. 
Come puoi dire di amare la tua donna se sul piatto della bilancia metti anche la sua sofferenza???e  quella  credimi e' una grande sofferenza.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Ti quoto in tutto ma soprattutto volevo aggiungere a quello che ho evidenziato in neretto che fino a che tutto fila liscio ok ma con questo tipo di atteggiamento vedo in arrivo sacrosante batoste, perche' per rendersi conto di sbagliare bisogna sempre fare e farsi del male????



Perché come già si è visto e si è detto, non basta che qualcuno ti dica che il muro è duro... per capirlo, ci devi sbattere il muso


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> pensi proprio che io sia il peggio del peggio vero?


 Il peggio del peggio??  No, assolutamente! Sarebbe  una posizione troppo eccelsa per un uomo mediocre come te!
Ma poi non ho capito una cosa: se hai già deciso (cosa che sembra inequivocabile dalle tue parole!) cosa cacchio scrivi ancora qui...?

Sai cosa auguro a quelli come te? Che le loro future figlie incontrino dei tipi che le facciano soffrire come tu stai facendo con queste ragazze!
E a mio padre è capitato!


----------



## Old alesera (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Il peggio del peggio?? No, assolutamente! Sarebbe una posizione troppo eccelsa per un uomo mediocre come te!
> Ma poi non ho capito una cosa: se hai già deciso (cosa che sembra inequivocabile dalle tue parole!) cosa cacchio scrivi ancora qui...?
> 
> Sai cosa auguro a quelli come te? Che le loro future figlie incontrino dei tipi che le facciano soffrire come tu stai facendo con queste ragazze!
> E a mio padre è capitato!


 
esagerata


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senti ciccia, prenditi del lexotan perché inizi proprio a rompere.
> Se hai dei problemi ti rivolgi al diretto interessato senza continuare a scrivere la stessa cosa che non interessa nessuno.
> Complimenti: Il riferimento alla manopausa è vomitevole e denota la tua classe.
> Spera di arrivarci anche tu


Ma come?? Ieri non mi avevi scritto di essere d'accordo con me??
Cos'è hai ricevuto direttive dall'alto di non comportarti cosi ed hai girato bandiera?






   La mia classe??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   E tu invece da che classe sociale altolocata provieni?? Cosa fai nelle vita, prinicipessina?? Sulla menopausa c'era la faccina che ride , me l'hai scritto  proprio tu che quando si mette la faccina che ride è indicativo di battuta!!
Prinicipessina che mi risponde con tutta questa classe, io prendo pure peggio del lexotan! Si vede che in questo periodo sta facendo poco effetto!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Perché come già si è visto e si è detto, non basta che qualcuno ti dica che il muro è duro... per capirlo, ci devi sbattere il muso


 
sulla base di cosa mi dici questo.... guarda che contro il muro potrei anche già esserci finito..... ma poi di quali conseguenze parlate..... che la mia ragazza mi lasci?

che soffrirà lei, che soffra la ballerina? o che possa soffrire io.....

ho già palesato che sarei pronto a prendermi le mie responsabilità....

cmq vi dico come andrà a finire la cosa....

che la mia ragazza non verrà mai a sapere nulla.... e continuerà a godere del suo fidanzato pieno di cure ed attenzioni....

che la ballerina penserà di aver conosciuto una persona speciale

quanto  a me... avrò vissuto un esperienza eccitante....

che dite tutti felici e contenti.....

ma forse sono meglio i vs fidanzati perfettini che non vi amano più... che si trascinano stancamente dal divano al bagno, da bagno alla cucina dalla cucina al letto........ (senza sesso, una volta al mese).... fidanzati con la panza, pelati brutti, trascurati... che non vi portano da nessuna parte.....

senza classe e senza dignità, che guadagnano 1000 euro mese.... 

meglio loro?

io alla mia ragazza non la trascuro mai.... a volte l'ho tradita..... ma se chiunque le chiedesse se è fleice..... saprei gà la risposta.....

prego accomodarsi.... sono pronto all'impatto.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ma come?? Ieri non mi avevi scritto di essere d'accordo con me??
> Cos'è hai ricevuto direttive dall'alto di non comportarti cosi ed hai girato bandiera?
> 
> 
> ...


io ieri ti ho scritto di linkarmi dove ti era stato della pompinara e tu non l'hai fatto. In compenso mi é stato detto che era una cacata che avevi detto tu. Mi sarei incazzata se fosse stato vero e non ho bisogno che una scimmietta immatura e ammaestrata come te venga a spiegarmi cosa devo o non devo fare.
la classe non sai manco cosa sia visto che non hai capito cosa intendevo. Se il tuo unico confrontarti deve abbassarsi a dare della vecchia in menopausa a qualcuno puoi tranquillamente evitare di rispondermi.
e passa al litio che magari ti equilibri
Comunque te lo dico con più chiarezza: hai rotto i coglioni con tutto sto nervoso e aggressività che sputi ad ogni momento.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sulla base di cosa mi dici questo.... guarda che contro il muro potrei anche già esserci finito..... ma poi di quali conseguenze parlate..... che la mia ragazza mi lasci?
> 
> che soffrirà lei, che soffra la ballerina? o che possa soffrire io.....
> 
> ...


in compenso a volte trascuri l'italiano  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ad ogni modo, ti serve un estintore per spegnere la coda? stellamarina ha fatto una domanda generale, io le ho risposto parlando in generale, e tu ti sei sentito messo in mezzo, come mai? Ne è dimostrazione anche il fatto che sei saltato come un grillo e hai tirato in ballo i nostri fidanzati con la panza e pelati. Il che, la dice lunga su di te: quando non sai più cosa dire cerchi di offendere, per offendere tiri in ballo l'aspetto fisico. Qualcosa di più interessante da dire, non ce l'hai?
p.s. io trombo quasi tutti i giorni, e personalmente sarei curiosa di sentire anche la campana della tua fidanzata. hai visto mai non fosse una delle tante ultime iscritte che si lamentano di non sapere cosa sia l'orgasmo


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sulla base di cosa mi dici questo.... guarda che contro il muro potrei anche già esserci finito..... ma poi di quali conseguenze parlate..... che la mia ragazza mi lasci?
> 
> che soffrirà lei, che soffra la ballerina? o che possa soffrire io.....
> 
> ...


 
Io ho un bel marito, che mi scopa quasi tutte le sere e mi coccola moltissimo, però sai qual'e' il mio problema?? il sospetto che tutta questa passione provenga da una relazione con una sua collega. Adesso chiedimi se sono felice


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sulla base di cosa mi dici questo.... guarda che contro il muro potrei anche già esserci finito..... ma poi di quali conseguenze parlate..... che la mia ragazza mi lasci?
> 
> che soffrirà lei, che soffra la ballerina? o che possa soffrire io.....
> 
> ...




















     MADONNA MIA CHE SQUALLORE!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





No basta! Io ad uno cosi non rispondo più!!!!!!!!
Un'ultimissima cosa: meglio uno che guadagna 1000 euro al mese ed è una persona pulita, piuttosto che te che chissà quanto ne guadagni e sei una .....!!!!!!!!! 

Io la chiudo qui! Non ho più intenzione di avere dialogo CON e SU una persona cosi!!!
Povera la tua fidanzata! Se la conoscessi glielo direi io stessa con che razza di essere sta!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> MADONNA MIA CHE SQUALLORE!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




































presto datele il sedaDAVO!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




















Glicinuzza stai calma, mica te lo devi sposare.

p.s. all'sms ti rispondo dopo, che devo ricaricare (e mo' devo uscire)


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Giugno 2008)

*DA LOSCMA1:*
ho letto le vostre osservazioni... 


la verità.... ammesso vi interessi, è che la ballerina nn è una mercenaria... sono quasi certo che se le avessi detto che sono fidanzato non avrebbe mai accettato quella situazione...

sono d'accordo con chi dice che non le ho dato la possibilità di scegliere.... 

ma vi chiedo questo.... è così importante?

partendo dal presupposto che se la ballerina partisse di testa la scaricherei subito..... non potrei gestire la cosa come se fossi una persona normale e poi troncare utilizzando uno dei milioni mi motivi validi in queste evenienze...

tipo:
- ti lascio perchè sono in un mometo in cui non potrei darti ciò che meriti.
- non me la sento di continuare
- sono confuso, mi piaci però non sto bene con me stesso/a (questa vale sia per M che per F)

devo proseguire....

la verità... è che la ballerina è attraente e sensuale, ma io sono fidanzato... e siccome di lasciare la mia ragazza non ci penso proprio... perchè dovrei desistere da una situazione così intrigante......

cosa ne dite....


*RISPOSTA: CHE SEI UNO DI QUELLI DA APPENDERE AL MURO!!*

E che rovini le persone per il gusto di un'attrazione sessuale!!! 

*Vi prego, fermatelo!!*


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> io ieri ti ho scritto di linkarmi dove ti era stato della pompinara e tu non l'hai fatto. In compenso mi é stato detto che era una cacata che avevi detto tu. Mi sarei incazzata se fosse stato vero e non ho bisogno che una scimmietta immatura e ammaestrata come te venga a spiegarmi cosa devo o non devo fare.
> la classe non sai manco cosa sia visto che non hai capito cosa intendevo. Se il tuo unico confrontarti deve abbassarsi a dare della vecchia in menopausa a qualcuno puoi tranquillamente evitare di rispondermi.
> e passa al litio che magari ti equilibri
> Comunque te lo dico con più chiarezza: hai rotto i coglioni con tutto sto nervoso e aggressività che sputi ad ogni momento.


TI E' STATO DETTO! MA HAI VISTO CON I TUOI OCCHI????  TI HO DATO TUTTI I RIFERIMENTI! DA QUI AVRESTI DOVUTO CAPIRE CHE NON ERA UNA PALLA! DIMMI COME SI LINKA E TE LO LINKO!
Sai che ti dico? Che la menopausa può essere una battuta, ma il fatto che tu abbia fatto riferimento ai miei problemi che conosci benissimo e sai come sto, denota quanto tu sia squallida e cattiva!
Con te ho proprio chiuso! Vatti a vedere questa cosa cosi vedi con i tuoi occhi!


----------



## ranatan (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma forse sono meglio i vs fidanzati perfettini che non vi amano più... che si trascinano stancamente dal divano al bagno, da bagno alla cucina dalla cucina al letto........ (senza sesso, una volta al mese).... fidanzati con la panza, pelati brutti, trascurati... che non vi portano da nessuna parte.....
> 
> senza classe e senza dignità, che guadagnano 1000 euro mese....
> 
> ...


Ciao.
Con la frase che ho evidenziato cosa intendevi dire? 
Guarda che anche i tipi che hai descritto tradiscono eh! Non bisogna necessariamente essere belli, ricchi e importanti per avere un amante...sono dell'idea che se lo si vuole e se ci si dimostra disponibili, chiunque possa raccattare qualcuna o qualcuno...
Non sei quindi più figo degli altri perchè hai trovato una che ci sta.
In ogni  modo...è probabilmente vero che tu sappia rendere felice la tua ragazza, ed è una cosa positiva...però magari uno dei motivi per cui lei sta bene con te è anche perchè crede nella tua lealtà e fedeltà...se venisse a mancare questo fattore non sarebbe più così tanto soddisfatta...non credi?
Comunque l'unico consiglio che mi sento di darti è di stare attento, attento a non buttare alle ortiche tutto quello che hai.
Il gioco non credo valga la candela...


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in compenso a volte trascuri l'italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Gaurda come hai ragione


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in compenso a volte trascuri l'italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O una che magari è cosi felice perchè anche lei ha un altro (con le palle e non come il suo ragazzo ufficiale!)


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ciao.
> Con la frase che ho evidenziato cosa intendevi dire?
> Guarda che anche i tipi che hai descritto tradiscono eh! Non bisogna necessariamente essere belli, ricchi e importanti per avere un amante...sono dell'idea che se lo si vuole e se ci si dimostra disponibili, chiunque possa raccattare qualcuna o qualcuno...
> Non sei quindi più figo degli altri perchè hai trovato una che ci sta.
> ...


 
ti quoto........

mio malgrado... grazie....


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> *RISPOSTA: CHE SEI UNO DI QUELLI DA APPENDERE AL MURO!!*
> 
> E che rovini le persone per il gusto di un'attrazione sessuale!!!
> 
> *Vi prego, fermatelo!!*


Ho tentato di farglielo capire ma sono stata io quella attaccata!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> TI E' STATO DETTO! MA HAI VISTO CON I TUOI OCCHI????  TI HO DATO TUTTI I RIFERIMENTI! DA QUI AVRESTI DOVUTO CAPIRE CHE NON ERA UNA PALLA! DIMMI COME SI LINKA E TE LO LINKO!
> Sai che ti dico? Che la menopausa può essere una battuta, ma il fatto che tu abbia fatto riferimento ai miei problemi che conosci benissimo e sai come sto, denota quanto tu sia squallida e cattiva!
> Con te ho proprio chiuso! Vatti a vedere questa cosa cosi vedi con i tuoi occhi!



Glicine io l'ho cercato, e non ho trovato alcun post in cui persa ti dava della pompinara... tu hai detto che era nelle prime pagine, le ho lette con attenzione, non c'è scritto. Ti dirò di più: sono arrivata all'ultima pagina. Continuava a non esserci scritto. L'unica cosa che ha scritto persa è stato che hai fatto un pompino, ma non ti ha dato della pompinara. E non mi venire a dire che è la stessa cosa sennò l'aereo stavolta lo prendo veramente. Anche perché nelle sue parole non c'era alcuna offesa ma solamente una constatazione. Di fatto, l'avevi fatto...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ho tentato di farglielo capire ma sono stata io quella attaccata!!


 
glicine.... dacci tregua...non avevi detto che avevi finito di pontificare?

guarda che non sento il bisogno di confrontarmi con te... non ti ho mai degnata di una risposta... un motivo ci sarà non credi?

dai torna ai tuoi isterismi in altre sedi e con persono che sono interessate....

 mi sembra che tutti concordino.....


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> TI E' STATO DETTO! MA HAI VISTO CON I TUOI OCCHI????  TI HO DATO TUTTI I RIFERIMENTI! DA QUI AVRESTI DOVUTO CAPIRE CHE NON ERA UNA PALLA! DIMMI COME SI LINKA E TE LO LINKO!
> Sai che ti dico? Che la menopausa può essere una battuta, ma il fatto che tu abbia fatto riferimento *ai miei problemi che conosci benissimo e sai come sto, denota quanto tu sia squallida e cattiva!*
> Con te ho proprio chiuso! Vatti a vedere questa cosa cosi vedi con i tuoi occhi!


non fare la furbetta con me che non attacca.
Io non so niente della tua storia perché non ti leggo volentieri, sei sempre aggressiva e fuori dalle righe.
da qui la battuta del lexotan che ti han fatto anche altri.
fai copia e incolla con la frase di persa. Non sei capace? mi devo smazzare 89 pagine di thread???
Ti consiglio una ridimensionatina: non sei all'asilo nido e non ci si confronta in questo modo.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> non fare la furbetta con me che non attacca.
> Io non so niente della tua storia perché non ti leggo volentieri, sei sempre aggressiva e fuori dalle righe.
> da qui la battuta del lexotan che ti han fatto anche altri.
> fai copia e incolla con la frase di persa. Non sei capace? mi devo smazzare 89 pagine di thread???
> Ti consiglio una ridimensionatina: non sei all'asilo nido e non ci si confronta in questo modo.


 
the best!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> the best!


puoi evitare di buttare benzina sul fuoco? guarda che le prendi anche tu


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Glicine io l'ho cercato, e non ho trovato alcun post in cui persa ti dava della pompinara... tu hai detto che era nelle prime pagine, le ho lette con attenzione, non c'è scritto. Ti dirò di più: sono arrivata all'ultima pagina. Continuava a non esserci scritto. L'unica cosa che ha scritto persa è stato che hai fatto un pompino, ma non ti ha dato della pompinara. E non mi venire a dire che è la stessa cosa sennò l'aereo stavolta lo prendo veramente. Anche perché nelle sue parole non c'era alcuna offesa ma solamente una constatazione. Di fatto, l'avevi fatto...


 Paola l'ho quotato! Ho fatto ridsalire il topic e l'ho quotato! Ora si trova all'ultima pagina! 
Puoi metterlo qui??
Lo sai fare? O mi spieghi come devo farlo io.


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> glicine.... dacci tregua...non avevi detto che avevi finito di pontificare?
> 
> guarda che non sento il bisogno di confrontarmi con te... non ti ho mai degnata di una risposta... un motivo ci sarà non credi?
> 
> ...








  Non mi hai mai degnato di una risposta perchè sono l'unica che non ti ha fatto parlare più di tanto perchè ha capito che sei solo uno str...! E sapendo anche tu che è la verità non sai cosa dire!
Povero omuncolo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Mi fai tanta pietà!


----------



## Old Asudem (18 Giugno 2008)

Faccio presente che io questo thread non l'ho seguito.
Leggo solo ogni tanto dei commenti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Paola l'ho quotato! Ho fatto ridsalire il topic e l'ho quotato! Ora si trova all'ultima pagina!
> Puoi metterlo qui??
> Lo sai fare? O mi spieghi come devo farlo io.



Stellina ti ho risposto di là...
Veramente, fai un lungo respiro e calmati, perché mi sembra che la stai facendo fuori dal vasino...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Non mi hai mai degnato di una risposta perchè sono l'unica che non ti ha fatto parlare più di tanto perchè ha capito che sei solo uno str...! E sapendo anche tu che è la verità non sai cosa dire!
> Povero omuncolo!
> 
> 
> ...



Uhmmm... oggi non devi andare al corso? Mi sembra tu abbia bisogno di aria fresca...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

nessuno riesce a farmi il riassunto della storia della fallazio?

così magari capisco perchè la Ns amica è così malmostosa....


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Tipo così?
> In questo caso devi cliccare prima sul multiquote di entrambi i post, e poi sul quote di uno dei due








  grazie


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nessuno riesce a farmi il riassunto della storia della *fallazio?*
> 
> così magari capisco perchè la Ns amica è così malmostosa....








    guarda che si scrive fellatio! Prima di darti tutte queste arie da super uomo, ritornatene a scuola! Magari ti insegneranno anche ad avere le palle di dire le cose come stanno alle prsone e di essere onesto con la gente!


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nessuno riesce a farmi il riassunto della storia della fallazio?
> 
> così magari capisco perchè la Ns amica è così malmostosa....


 
Uomo di gran classe si scrive "fellatio"


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

E mentre tu non rispondi perchè non hai nenache le palle di far questo con la gente che capisce che razza di uomo sei, io anche se non mi rispondi non mi fermo dal dirti quello che penso di te! La mia autostima non si fonda su questo!


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Uomo di gran classe si scrive "fellatio"


INFATTI!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   L'avevo già richiamato io!





  Poveretto, non sa scrivere ma in compenso dice che sa tr.....! E forse solo quello sa fare (dato che in quei momenti non si parla e si usa un solo *cervello!!!)*


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

non vedevate l'ora di correggermi....

non mi curo di queste sottigliezze... non volevo essere volgare....

cmq aspetto sempre che uno di voi mi aiuti con sta storia


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> non vedevate l'ora di correggermi....


Sinceramente io vorrei correggerti in qualche altro modo


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> non vedevate l'ora di correggermi....


Non credo sia questo il problema...quanto il farti capire che forse dovresti fare un pò meno lo sborone da uomo vissuto e metterti un pò più in discussione....

Riguardoi alla domanda iniziale....rispondo:

SI, TUTTO!


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Sinceramente io vorrei correggerti in qualche altro modo








































SEI UNA GRANDE!!!!!!!!!
Anch'io vorrei correggerlo in un altro modo!!!! Con tutte quelle che non gli ha dato la mamma ad un viziatello del genere!!!!!!
E poi vedete, circolano esseri cosi!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il problema...quanto il farti capire che forse dovresti fare un pò meno lo sborone da uomo vissuto e metterti un pò più in discussione....
> 
> Riguardoi alla domanda iniziale....rispondo:
> 
> *SI, TUTTO*!


OH FINALMENTE!!!!!!!!!  
Sei un grande anche tu!


----------



## Old stellamarina (18 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Non credo sia questo il problema...quanto il farti capire che forse dovresti fare un pò meno lo sborone da uomo vissuto e metterti un pò più in discussione....
> 
> Riguardoi alla domanda iniziale....rispondo:
> 
> SI, TUTTO!


Vedi Loc?? questo e' il modo di parlare di un vero uomo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Ora devo scappare, un po' a malincuore devo dire, visto  che siete in molti ancora collegati e io alla sera non riesco mai


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> OH FINALMENTE!!!!!!!!!
> Sei un grande anche tu!

























   mi fai morire quando fai cosi  

	
	
		
		
	


	










Comunque Glicine le persone entrano qui dentro per capire/si non per essere insultati  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... dai bella , lo so che stai incazzata gia di tuo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  calmati.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)

io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....

adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> mi fai morire quando fai cosi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO, ma io non ero incazzata già di mio! GIURO! Mi ha fatto incazzare lui! Tantissimo!!!!
Comunque è vero la risposta di FEDI è stata da vero e proprio signore! Io invece quando sbotto signora non lo sono per niente!






 A TE MARI!


----------



## Old alesera (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??


 
guarda non ti conosco ma puoi risparmiertela.....le tue prospettive quali sono...che con i soldi ci fai tutto? e dai su


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??












   NO BASTA TI PREGO!!!  MA LA SAI L'ULTIMA NON ERA FINITA????!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 E chi ti dice che sei oggettivamente piacente?? La bellezza non è mai oggettiva! Magari per molte sei un cesso! E quando un cesso dentro non ha niente è ancora peggio!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NO BASTA TI PREGO!!!  MA LA SAI L'ULTIMA NON ERA FINITA????!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma la smettiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> guarda non ti conosco ma puoi risparmiertela.....le tue prospettive quali sono...che con i soldi ci fai tutto? e dai su


ALE, ascolta me! Questo è un viziatello fuori di testa, a cui la mamma e papà non hanno dato abbastanza calci in culo! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  E che ancora non ne ha presi abbastanza dalla vita!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma la smettiiiiiiiiii


Dipende! Mi porti a mangiare il semifreddo alle mandorle di cui ti avevo parlato???


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NO BASTA TI PREGO!!! MA LA SAI L'ULTIMA NON ERA FINITA????!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
non pretendo di piacere a tutti.... ma onestamete vedo la reazione che suscito nelle donne.... quindi so di cosa parlo.... 

bene inteso... libera di non credermi.....


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> non pretendo di piacere a tutti.... ma onestamete vedo la reazione che suscito nelle donne.... quindi so di cosa parlo....
> 
> bene inteso... libera di non credermi.....
















VE LO GIURO! MI STO SBELLICANDO DALLE RISATE!!!!!!
Non mi aveva mai risposto! E mi ha risposto solo quando ho messo in dubbio le sue doti fisiche!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	

































Questo è comico!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




TRAGIcomico!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





CHE PIRLA!!!!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> non pretendo di piacere a tutti.... ma onestamete vedo la reazione che suscito nelle donne.... quindi so di cosa parlo....
> 
> bene inteso... libera di non credermi.....





Glicine ha detto:


> VE LO GIURO! MI STO SBELLICANDO DALLE RISATE!!!!!!
> Non mi aveva mai risposto! E mi ha risposto solo quando ho messo in dubbio le sue doti fisiche!!!
> 
> 
> ...




Ma non e' che fra voi due ... quasi quasi ... stia per nascere
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
;
una grande e profonda amicizia?!


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma non e' che fra voi due ... quasi quasi ... stia per nascere
> ;
> ;
> ;
> ...


Io ad uno del genere se ce l'avessi davanti gli darei tanti grandi e profondi calci in c..o!!!


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Io ad uno del genere se ce l'avessi davanti gli darei tanti grandi e profondi calci in c..o!!!



Non e' vero, non ci credo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... a volte l'amicizia nasce in modo strano, anche litigando.


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono *(snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) *ed io *non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive*? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??


Benvenuto!

Dici che è oggettivamente MALE essere brutti, pelati, trascurati...e senza prospettive?

Chi era l'ultimo che diceva ste cose qui?!


----------



## Old mirtilla (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> non vedevate l'ora di correggermi....
> 
> non mi curo di queste sottigliezze... non volevo essere volgare....
> 
> cmq aspetto sempre che uno di voi mi aiuti con sta storia


 

Vuoi un aiuto?
Magari un giretto in macchina......alla *RINGHIO* di *TRE UOMINI E UNA* *GAMBA* però!!
Legato per le mani (e nudo) dietro alla mia Ibiza fino a bergamo!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??



Senza offesa, ma la tua morale è appena un pelino al di sopra di quella di jack lo squartatore


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Senza offesa, ma la tua morale è appena un pelino al di sopra di quella di jack lo squartatore


 
mi rendo conto.... a me paice estremizzare tutto..... e pago le conseguenze di questo atteggiamento....

ho maturato un cinismo che purtroppo non mi spaventa più.....


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi rendo conto.... a me paice estremizzare tutto..... e pago le conseguenze di questo atteggiamento....
> 
> ho maturato un cinismo che purtroppo non mi spaventa più.....



Il cinismo e' importante, a volte serve ... ma l'ironia e l'auto-ironia lo e' di piu'.


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


se non senti alcun tipo di rimorso, se senti di non sottrarre nulla alla tua comagna, perchè chiedi a noi se c'è qualcosa di sbagliato in te?


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto!
> 
> Dici che è oggettivamente MALE essere brutti, pelati, trascurati...e senza prospettive?
> 
> Chi era l'ultimo che diceva ste cose qui?!


Magari è il fratello..


----------



## Old Vulvia (18 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Non capisco perchè bisogni sempre aggredire le persone, giudicandole, apostrofandole e indicandole come portatori di morte verso i sentimenti delle donne.
> 
> Adesso non si può più fare una trombata con una donna che questa poverina deve per forza innamorarsi di te, o aver perso la mamma, o incentrare la sua vita nella persona a cui la da; così da distruggersi l'esistenza per 3 anni alla ricerca della pace interiore.
> Ma capace che l'unica cosa che interessi alla ballerina sia solo una sana scopata!!!!
> ...


Non c'è dubbio.

Ma appunto non capisco: se siete contenti di voi stessi, perchè andate cercando approvazione e perchè chiedete pareri a chi soprattutto in queste vicende è rimasto scottato? 

Ma sopratutto, perchè non avete il coraggio di stare da soli alla vostra "tenera" età? 
Non provate un po' di tristezza per voi stessi nel "ridurre" le vostre fidanzate a "casa-base" per nuove ed entusiasmanti avventure? Che uomini...


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

Vulvia ha detto:


> Non c'è dubbio.
> 
> Ma appunto non capisco: se siete contenti di voi stessi, perchè andate cercando approvazione e perchè chiedete pareri a chi soprattutto in queste vicende è rimasto scottato?
> 
> ...


eh ... ma le amano alle fidanzate


----------



## Mari' (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> eh ... ma le amano alle fidanzate



Secondo me amano di piu' loro stessi.


----------



## Old latriglia (18 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Secondo me amano di piu' loro stessi.


posso correggere con un "solo" e pure male?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> posso correggere con un "solo" e pure male?


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi rendo conto.... a me paice estremizzare tutto..... e pago le conseguenze di questo atteggiamento....
> 
> ho maturato un cinismo che purtroppo non mi spaventa più.....


Ho letto che mi hai anche risposto nell'altro topic. Rispondo sia per quello che per questo.  Devi avere cosi tanto deserto dentro da essere arrivato a questo punto (e ringraziami perchè sono le uniche parole buone che sto trovando  per tentare di trovare una giustificazione al tuo modo di essere!)!
A questo punto mi fai tanta tristezza! Ma non te lo dico per offenderti stavolta! Giuro.


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??


Vedi, quello che fai fatica a capire (ma per capire bisogna mettere in moto organi diversi da quelli che evidentemente sei solito usare) è che pensi di fare il figo sottolineando aspetti che son solo materiali, apparenti (su un forum poi.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  , e che proprio quelle sottolineature fan capire quanta pochezza vi sia dietro, in termini di personalità, di visione dei rapporti interpersonali, di immaturità (fai il duro, il piacione, ma ti guardi bene dal dire alla ballerina che sei fidanzato, perchè te la fai in mano...denotando inoltre un pensiero razzista nei suoi confronti, tipo "è una ballerina, cosa conta?"), di scarsa visione dell'insieme (la ballerina, che magari ha più testa di te, potrebbe scoprire che sei fidanzato e magari...divertirsi un pò lei...dopo! Presente "Attrazione fatale"?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , di capacità analitica...

Pensi di controllare la situazione...bene vai e fai...sai quanti ne abbiam visti ripassare poi da queste parti a chiedere consigli sul come fare per riavere quel che han buttato nel cesso?

Scordi infine che vi è anche chi magari le tue "goliardate" le ha già vissute (anche qualche anno prima dei 26...quando era magari più lecito esser così immaturo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ), chi si è tolto ben altri sfizi rispetto ai tuoi, e che magari ha ben più ragione di te di fare il fenomeno, ma non lo fa per il semplice motivo che nel frattempo è cresciuto, maturato (non che ci voglia molto ad esserlo rispetto a te eh!:condom

	
	
		
		
	


	




    e qualche esperienza che lo inducano a pensare che il massimo non sia andar per nani e ballerine se l'è fatta...e ha capito che il peso vero alle persone vien dato non sul conto in banca (o non solo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  )  , non sull'esser belli alti biondi e palestrati, non sulla macchinona, non su quello che sta fra le palle, ma su quello che sta fra le s-palle...e che da lì derivano le vere soddisfazioni e le vere gioie, non dallo svuotamento di un'oretta...

Ma come si dice....il culo è il tuo, giocatelo pure sulla ruota che preferisci!


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma come si dice....il culo è il tuo, giocatelo pure sulla ruota che preferisci!


Crescerà no ?


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi, quello che fai fatica a capire (ma per capire bisogna mettere in moto organi diversi da quelli che evidentemente sei solito usare) è che pensi di fare il figo sottolineando aspetti che son solo materiali, apparenti (su un forum poi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MADONNA FEDI!!!!!!!! SEI STATO GRANDISSIMO!!!!!!!!!!! SE TI AVESSI QUI DAVANTI PRIMA TI FAREI FARE UNA OLA DA TUTTO IL MIO CONDOMINIO E POI TI FAREI TRASPORTARE SULLA LETTIGA ROMANA PER TUTTE LE STRADE DELLA CITTA'!
S E I G R A N D E !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





























Io l'ho offeso sulle sue doti morali, ho alluso al fatto che anche la sua donna potesse avere un altro, e lui mi ha risposto solo quando ho messo in dubbio la sua prestanza fisica! 
La pochezza di quest' "uomo" è tanta, forse pari al deserto che ha dentro, e rispondergli mi ha anche stufato.

Ma forse LOSCMA sta per LO SCeMo Arrogante?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Come lo chiamano gli amici magari, senza che lui si accorga che lo prendono per il c..o e gli sembra un complimento!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












   Chissà! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












No, detto questo, comunque, mi ha stancato veramente. Parlare con lui non lo trovo costruttivo per me! Nè per lui ovviamente! E' fatto di quelle paste che non cambiano con niente!
Gli auguro solo un  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 SINCERO 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  in bocca al lupo. Nel senso che ovviamente il lupo deve mangiarselo!


----------



## Verena67 (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi rendo conto.... a me paice estremizzare tutto..... e pago le conseguenze di questo atteggiamento....
> 
> ho maturato un cinismo che purtroppo non mi spaventa più.....


 
il tuo non è cinismo, è soprattutto ignoranza...


----------



## Miciolidia (18 Giugno 2008)

ma se fosse cosi sicuro di fare la scelta_ giusta_, secondo voi, si sarebbe preso la fatica di scrivere a di arrivare sin qui ...


io non credo che lo  crediate davvero, come lui stesso in primis.


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

U' MARONNA!!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma LIBERTA' DI SCELTA era quello del Trentino che aveva scritto qui e non sapeva se tradire la sua ragazza (che poi anche sta cosa! veniva a dirci a noi se farlo o no!!! Uno non ci pensa prima! Lo fa e basta! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )  .
Non l'avevo capito!!!!  La scoperta mi ha lasciato sciokkata!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ma vi rendete conto..?? Sciveva tipo cane bastonato tutto addolorato....E POI INVECE AVETE LETTO IN QUESTO TOPIC CHE RAZZA DI INFERNO HA DENTRO?????!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	













OH MIO DIO!!!!   HO PAURA!!!!! Ed anche lui ha solo 22anni! Ma che razza di omuncoli ci sono col passar del tempo????? Intendo le nuove generazioni stanno proprio messe male!!!!

Ovviamente ora risponderà e bi bi bi bibibi... blà blà e blà!
Anticipo già che nel caso non risponderò.
Volevo solo fare una riflessione agli amici del forum su questa scoperta che mi ha lasciato esterefatta!!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> U' MARONNA!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

scusa glicine, ma tu sei la glicine che fa tanto la religiosa e poi tradisce l'angelo della sua vita facendo i soffoconi (3 se non erro) ad un perfetto nessuno....

scusa ma faccio fatica a prendere lezioni da te..... cmq se sono il solo a pensare che predichi bene e razzoli male.....


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa glicine, ma tu sei la glicine che fa tanto la religiosa e poi tradisce l'angelo della sua vita facendo i soffoconi (3 se non erro) ad un perfetto nessuno....
> 
> scusa ma faccio fatica a prendere lezioni da te..... cmq se sono il solo a pensare che predichi bene e razzoli male.....


Questo è un colpo basso Losc  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 . Ho letto la storia di Glicine , e se non ricordo male , lei si fece una marea di sensi di colpa per quella storia . 

Fai fatica a prender lezioni da lei ...mah ...io ho imparato a prender lezioni da chiunque abbia qualcosa di interessante e intelligente da dire , anche sulla base del suo vissuto .
E , per inciso , lei ti ha dato contro in questo topic , perchè ha incontrato uno che l'ha presa per i fondelli , esattamente come tu farai con fidanzata e amante .


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Questo è un colpo basso Losc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma io chi cavolo avrei preso in giro?  no dico tutti santi qui?

e poi per il discorso di glicine... io non la giudico per ciò che ha fatto....

ironizzo sul fatto che mi da dello str...zo quando lei.... non mi sembra proprio una santarellina....

che abbia sensi di colpa..... bhe cazzi suoi... lo dica al suo fidanzato.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> *ma io chi cavolo avrei preso in giro?* no dico tutti santi qui?
> 
> e poi per il discorso di glicine... io non la giudico per ciò che ha fatto....
> 
> ...


Qui nel virtuale non pigli ingiro nessuno nessuno(fidati) ...ma nel reale...


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma io chi cavolo avrei preso in giro? no dico tutti santi qui?
> 
> e poi per il discorso di glicine... io non la giudico per ciò che ha fatto....
> 
> ...


Ma i Santi non esistono da nessuna parte !
Ti si sta solo facendo vedere l'altra faccia della medaglia , ovvero le parti della tua compagna e della ballerina .
Poi , ovviamente libero di cornificare la tua convivente , libero di mentire alla ballerina , libero di fare tutto quello che vuoi , ovviamente ! 
Ma se chiedi un parere e/o ti racconti , devi anche mettere in conto che potrebbero arrivare commenti di ogni tipo , da traditori e da traditi .
Non prenderla come uno scontro , è un dialogo costruttivo , comprensivo di  quelli che tu chiami giudizi .


----------



## Fedifrago (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa glicine, ma tu sei la glicine che fa tanto la religiosa e poi tradisce l'angelo della sua vita facendo i soffoconi (3 se non erro) ad un perfetto nessuno....
> 
> scusa ma faccio fatica a prendere lezioni da te..... cmq se sono il solo a pensare che predichi bene e razzoli male.....


Vedo che sei il tipico omuncolo che ritiene di farsi grande rispondendo solo a chi è o reputa più debole...colpendo basso... 

	
	
		
		
	


	













Credo che il problema se farti la ballerina...sia per te l'ultimo dei tuoi problemi REALI !


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

ma di fatti... non mi sembra di essere stato ottuso... ho apprezzato molte osservazioni... e se sono così interessato è anche perchè ritengo questi confronti molto costruttivi...


però farmi riempire di insulti dal glicine... onestaente penso abbia esagerato con gli aggettivi....

per quanto ti riguarda.... bhe è evidente che rispetto il tuo punto di vista....

questo topic si chiama c'è qualche cosa di sbagliato in me?

io la so la risposta... che ti credi.... cercavo qualcuno che vivesse le mie stesse sensazioni.... problemi.....

cercavo comprensione.... (certo mi aspettavo anche i calci)

cmq c'è nessuno che fa schifo quanto il sottoscritto?


----------



## Old sperella (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma di fatti... non mi sembra di essere stato ottuso... ho apprezzato molte osservazioni... e se sono così interessato è anche perchè ritengo questi confronti molto costruttivi...
> 
> 
> però farmi riempire di insulti dal glicine... onestaente penso abbia esagerato con gli aggettivi....
> ...


Glicine è partita in quarta perchè si è immedesimata nella ballerina , ha sbagliato a darti dello stronzo , poteva sicuramente essere più educata e comunque rimanere incisiva nel concetto . Ma che si fa , ci si insulta vicendevolmente o si cerca di guardare oltre , anche ignorando se uno preferisce ...

PS : non fai schifo , stai solo per commettere un paio di sbagli .


----------



## Grande82 (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma, onestamente ho letto solo la prima pagina, quindi non so com'è l'evoluzione di questo tread, però vorrei dirti una cosa: vivitela, divertiti, conquista lei, anche altre se ti capita di provare le stesse sensazioni.
Però abbi un pò di rispetto per queste ragazze che incontri sulla tua strada e per te: se quello che ti coinvolge è la conquista, lascia che sia quella e nient'altro e gioca a carte scoperte, conquistando donne che sanno sia che sei impegnato sia che ami la tua compagna e resti con lei. Inizia a mostrare rispetto per loro e per te e il resto poi verrà, scelte giuste incluse........ 
quanto alle risposte di gente che ha vissuto le stesse cose..... quando ci troviamo dentro la nostra storia sembra sempre eccezionale e speciale, dissimile dalle altre, unica.......


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma di fatti... non mi sembra di essere stato ottuso... ho apprezzato molte osservazioni... e se sono così interessato è anche perchè ritengo questi confronti molto costruttivi...
> 
> 
> però farmi riempire di insulti dal glicine... onestaente penso abbia esagerato con gli aggettivi....
> ...


Nella fase dell'egoismo ...e ci si passa tutti ...o quasi


----------



## Old Loscma1 (18 Giugno 2008)

cavolo..... sono ammirato.....

sinceramente....

grazie a tutti e tre.... ci penserò un pò su....


----------



## Old Glicine (18 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Questo è un colpo basso Losc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Caro Spero ancora, no ma infatti LOSCemo mi fa solo ridere e basta! Non ti preoccupare, non me la sono presa! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Anche come ha risposto denota quanto è LOSCemo!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Peraltro, con la sensibilità che si ritrova, ha dimostrato di non aver capito un fico secco! IO NON SONO RELIGIOSA! NON L'HO MAI DETTO! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E mi sono data della stronza io stessa! Non sono venuta qui a chiedervi se lo fossi o no! Io non avevo il dubbio di esserlo! Sapevo di esserlo!
Detto questo, a LOSCemo ho già detto che non rispondo più! Ho capito l'elemento e non ne vale la pena! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Un bacio SPEROANCORA!


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> ho già detto che non rispondo più! Ho capito


Ecco , non rispondetevi e amen  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ( sono molto fra Galdino stasera :baby 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   erchè tanto a legger di insulti ci si guadagna davvero poco da tutte le parti .)


PS : sono donna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Ecco , non rispondetevi e amen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cercati l'avatar di un'attrice o di un personaggio che ti somiglia ...così non ci sono più dubbi sul tuo sesso...


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cercati l'avatar di un'attrice o di un personaggio che ti somiglia ...così non ci sono più dubbi sul tuo sesso...


Mi cambio la dicitura di utente , l'avatar per ora mi garba , per quel che durerà , conoscendomi !


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

*loscma*



> cmq c'è nessuno che fa schifo quanto il sottoscritto?


io ho le mie schifezze, diverse dalle tue, non migliori e nemmeno peggiori.

Diverse.

Se dico di amare , amo.

E non riuscirei a tradire la fiducia di una persona che si fida, che si affida a me, al mio amore.

Amando considerei orribile offendere la sua fiducia, e poi se mi piace un uomo mi piace quello e basta. Non cedo alle lusinghe di altri, gli altri non li vedo piu...non li cerco...e se cercano me...taglio.

Questo mi far stare bene.

Sebbene pero'...abbia il rimpianto di essermi fatta molti scrupoli, troppi...per chi di certo non li meritava...ma oggi mi comporterei ancora come allora..la natura di una persona non è facile da modificare, ed io non cambiero' mai...lo so....ho solo maggiore consapevolezza di ieri, conosco i miei pregi, e i miei limiti, conoscono le dinamiche che mi si attivano, conosco meglio me stessa.

Ma mentire la ritengo una cosa che non mi gratifica, sfalsa il gioco,il MIO gioco, la realtà,la mia realtà... che stima potrei avere della mia conquista - e di me stessa- se questa si è basata su una bugia. Mi sentirei claudicante.




è come ottenere una vincita col trucco..sai che soddisfazione..certo..potrai suscitare l'invidia di altri...di quei modesti di spirito che ti invidieranno per una vincita...ma il valore che darai alle tue capacità di vincere senza inganno, la stima che avrai per te stesso, per quello che vali...nel tempo, senza inganno, senza inganni...


rimarrà immutata ? crescerà?....quante ballerine ti serviranno per rassicurare la tua insicurezza alimentata con continue menzogne.

La risposta la puoi dare solo tu.e solo tu puoi capire quando e quale sia la direzione giusta da percorrerre.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

> quando ci troviamo dentro la nostra storia sembra sempre eccezionale e speciale, dissimile dalle altre, unica.......


 
grande, e lo siamo _unici,_ perchè ognuno di noi è unico se non ha voglia di confondersi, di nascondersi in quello che non è.

ma ci vuole coraggio. Il coraggio di spaccare le proprie paure e mandarle a farsi fottere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ho le mie schifezze, diverse dalle tue, non migliori e nemmeno peggiori.
> 
> Diverse.
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> io ho le mie schifezze, diverse dalle tue, non migliori e nemmeno peggiori.
> 
> Diverse.
> 
> ...


SEI GRANDE MICETTA!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Cercati l'avatar di un'attrice o di un personaggio che ti somiglia ...così non ci sono più dubbi sul tuo sesso...


l'avessi capito come si fa 'sta cosa che dici!!  Ci ho provato ma non riesco! Sono proprio negata con i computer!


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Mi cambio la dicitura di utente , l'avatar per ora mi garba , per quel che durerà , conoscendomi !


No Cara SPEROANC,non lo cambiare l'avatar...!E' cosi dolce!!!!
Dal primo momento che l'ho visto mi ha messo una tenerezza...!















Sei terrona anche tu?? Di dove???
 Io Sicilia.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> SEI GRANDE MICETTA!!!


 

glicine..grazie...cara..ma lo sai che vorrei essere piccola?

piccola come smerciula.

non chiedetemi perchè. non lo so. quando lo dico sbotto a piangere a non mi freno, non so che mi piglia.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi rendo conto.... a me paice estremizzare tutto..... e pago le conseguenze di questo atteggiamento....
> 
> ho maturato un cinismo che purtroppo non mi spaventa più.....



di nuovo senza offesa, ma tu il cinismo non sai neanche cosa sia. I cinici non sono vigliacchi.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> di nuovo senza offesa, ma tu il cinismo non sai neanche cosa sia. I cinici non sono vigliacchi.


 
ciao cimice.


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> glicine..grazie...cara..ma lo sai che vorrei essere piccola?
> 
> piccola come smerciula.
> 
> non chiedetemi perchè. non lo so. quando lo dico sbotto a piangere a non mi freno, non so che mi piglia.


Perchè vorresti essere piccola??  Tu sei cosi! E sei speciale per questo! L'hai detto anche tu che siamo tutti diversi e speciali. 
Anch'io vorrei essere diversa! E pensare meno! E farmi meno problemi!
Ma siamo queste. 
Dovremmo imparare a voler più bene  a noi stesse. Io ancora non ce la faccio! Però voglio bene a te! E se hai bisogno e ti viene da piangere, scrivimi quando vuoi. Magari non saprò essere una brava consigliera però ti ascolterò!
Un bacetto micettina!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> l'avessi capito come si fa 'sta cosa che dici!! Ci ho provato ma non riesco! Sono proprio negata con i computer!


Salvati (semplicemente facendo salva col nome) le foto che ti piacciono delle attrici ecc in una cartella immagini. Poi nel tuo profilo utente vai su avatar e in basso c'è sfoglia e cerchi l'immagine che vuoi ...è facile!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ciao cimice.



ciao pulcettina,
come stai?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> glicine..grazie...cara..ma lo sai che vorrei essere piccola?
> 
> piccola come smerciula.
> 
> non chiedetemi perchè. non lo so. quando lo dico sbotto a piangere a non mi freno, non so che mi piglia.


Beh Smerciula è un incanto!

Io so che non mi consolo di non avere un'altra possibilità ...un'altra vita... e mi fa imbufalire chi butta via anni facendosi usare come uno straccio o usandosi come uno straccio ...ma a volte questo rispetto per possibilità buttate e neppure viste e non vissute per vivere cose meschine viene scambiato per moralismo...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao pulcettina,
> come stai?


benino , anzi bene...solo stanca.

tu piuttosto...quando mi vieni a prendere a calci?


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Salvati (semplicemente facendo salva col nome) le foto che ti piacciono delle attrici ecc in una cartella immagini. Poi nel tuo profilo utente vai su avatar e in basso c'è sfoglia e cerchi l'immagine che vuoi ...è facile!


GRAZIE Persa!  Ma sai qualche sito dove posso cercare queste immagini...? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Perchè ho provato anche quello ma non riesco...! E poi immagino debbano avere una certa dimensione, no??
Puoi linkarmelo o, se non si può, magari dirmelo in privato..?


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benino , anzi bene...solo stanca.
> 
> tu piuttosto...*quando mi vieni a prendere a calci*?


Ma non vogliatevi così bene dai...


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benino , anzi bene...solo stanca.
> 
> tu piuttosto...quando mi vieni a prendere a calci?


prima dovrebbe passare da me se non sbaglio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Ma, se ci facciamo trovare nello stesso posto, evita di fare 2 biglietti aerei!


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

> Io so che non mi consolo di non avere un'altra possibilità ...un'altra vita... e mi fa imbufalire chi butta via anni facendosi usare come uno straccio o usandosi come uno straccio ...ma a volte questo rispetto per possibilità buttate e neppure viste e non vissute per vivere cose meschine viene scambiato per moralismo...[/quote]


 
lo so...che non lo sei...hai rispetto per L'uomo, che è una cosa diversa. per l'Essere Umano.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> benino , anzi bene...solo stanca.
> 
> tu piuttosto...quando mi vieni a prendere a calci?



premesso che sarei l'ultima che prenderei a calci qua, non sai quanto verrei volentieri a fare una corsetta assieme. ma la strada a quanto pare è lunga...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> prima dovrebbe passare da me se non sbaglio!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da te vengo con le stampelle così ho con cosa bastonarti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non vogliatevi così bene dai...


sei geloso?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma non vogliatevi così bene dai...


 
ci mettiamo in fila allora...io te e te glicine...e badabam ,a calci ci facciamo prendere...

..altro che quel mostro di attrezzo per fare ginnastica


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sei geloso?


Sempre...e ne ho di ben donde...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da te vengo con le stampelle così ho con cosa bastonarti












































  si percuote chi si ama.


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> da te vengo con le stampelle così ho con cosa bastonarti
















   PECCHE' NO MI VUOI BENI.....???


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> GRAZIE Persa! Ma sai qualche sito dove posso cercare queste immagini...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normalmente non ci sono problemi per il "peso" delle immagini. Io le cerco in immagini con google scrivendo l'attrice o il film o il personaggio poi...tasto destro del mouse ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ci mettiamo in fila allora...io te e te glicine...e badabam ,a calci ci facciamo prendere...
> 
> ..altro che quel mostro di attrezzo per fare ginnastica


non lo posso più usare quello


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> lo so...che non lo sei...hai rispetto per L'uomo, che è una cosa diversa. per l'Essere Umano.


So che capisci.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> PECCHE' NO MI VUOI BENI.....???


spesso le meriti e lo sai


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

notte pimpe e pimpi...la sveglia suona alle sei..me tappina...

un baciolo.


----------



## Old Angel (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Normalmente non ci sono problemi per il "peso" delle immagini. Io le cerco in immagini con google scrivendo l'attrice o il film o il personaggio poi...tasto destro del mouse ...


Provate questo............http://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non lo posso più usare quello


l'hai sfracassato?

brava!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte pimpe e pimpi...la sveglia suona alle sei..me tappina...
> 
> un baciolo.



Notte pulce,
un bacione


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> spesso le meriti e lo sai


Certe volte si, è vero! Ma sull'ultima vicenda non sono d'accordo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> l'hai sfracassato?
> 
> brava!



no, me l'ha tolto l'ortopedico... mi sa che sei rimasta ferma a quando le cose andavano mi ancora bene


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Certe volte si, è vero! Ma sull'ultima vicenda non sono d'accordo!



perché sei testarda, ma io lo sono più di te (non per nulla sono sarda, noto popolo di cape dure). sei libera di esprimere i concetti che vuoi, ma facendolo da maleducata e senza il minimo rispetto per la persona con cui parla, checchè pensi di lei, ti metti al suo livello, se non ad uno addirittura inferiore


----------



## Fedifrago (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> notte pimpe e pimpi...la sveglia suona alle sei..me tappina...
> 
> un baciolo.


Notte micia...fra poco vò pure io...kissss


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

*angel*



Angel ha detto:


> Provate questo............http://www.deviantart.com/


 


grassie...e provate pure questo

http://www.artmagick.com/


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Notte micia...fra poco vò pure io...kissss








 te lo meriti...fedifragone.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> no, me l'ha tolto l'ortopedico... mi sa che sei rimasta ferma a quando le cose andavano mi ancora bene


o cacchio e mo'?!!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> o cacchio e mo'?!!!!



mo' un po' maluccio, peggio del previsto, una sindrome non riconosciuta dal mio ortopedico né da chi mi ha portata in sala operatoria. in scannatoio ho scritto tutto (su "il prossimo..."). Per farla breve: ne ho almeno per altri tre mesi, sperando che vada bene


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Salvati (semplicemente facendo salva col nome) le foto che ti piacciono delle attrici ecc in una cartella immagini. Poi nel tuo profilo utente vai su avatar e in basso c'è sfoglia e cerchi l'immagine che vuoi ...è facile!


CE L'HO FATTA!!!!!!! CE L'HO FATTA!!!!!!!!!!   

	
	
		
		
	


	












Hai visto?? Ti piace??

Grazie!


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo' un po' maluccio, peggio del previsto, una sindrome non riconosciuta dal mio ortopedico né da chi mi ha portata in sala operatoria. in scannatoio ho scritto tutto (su "il prossimo..."). Per farla breve: ne ho almeno per altri tre mesi, sperando che vada bene


Ma come te lo sei fatta questo danno al ginocchio?? Mi è sfuggito!


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> CE L'HO FATTA!!!!!!! CE L'HO FATTA!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Glicine.
La donna dell'avatar ti assomiglia?
Non sembra un tipica bellezza siciliana.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ma come te lo sei fatta questo danno al ginocchio?? Mi è sfuggito!



Non voglio tediare oltre con 'sta cosa del ginocchio, però se leggi sul thread che ho indicato a micio, in scannatoio, trovi tutto


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao Glicine.
> La donna dell'avatar ti assomiglia?
> Non sembra un tipica bellezza siciliana.


Me lo dicono in tanti. A perte il fatto che però io ho gli occhi castani e lei azzurri.
No, ma infatti io non sono una tipica bellezza siciliana. In famiglia (a parte mio padre) siamo tutti molto chiari. Anzi mio fratello ha pure gli occhi azzurri. Io invece ho la pelle un pò più dorata della sua e gli occhi castani.

Ciao Giobbino! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Poi devo chiederti una cosa in privato...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> mo' un po' maluccio, peggio del previsto, una sindrome non riconosciuta dal mio ortopedico né da chi mi ha portata in sala operatoria. in scannatoio ho scritto tutto (su "il prossimo..."). Per farla breve: ne ho almeno per altri tre mesi, sperando che vada bene


piccola....vado a leggere.

mi dispiace ..tanto....evvabbè...lavorerai meno in casa, questo è l'aspetto positivo... o no?


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Me lo dicono in tanti. A perte il fatto che però io ho gli occhi castani e lei azzurri.
> No, ma infatti io non sono una tipica bellezza siciliana. In famiglia (a parte mio padre) siamo tutti molto chiari. Anzi mio fratello ha pure gli occhi azzurri. Io invece ho la pelle un pò più dorata della sua e gli occhi castani.
> 
> Ciao Giobbino!
> ...


bonazza...fisciuli!


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Vado a ninna ! BUONA NOTTE!


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Me lo dicono in tanti. A perte il fatto che però io ho gli occhi castani e lei azzurri.
> No, ma infatti io non sono una tipica bellezza siciliana. In famiglia (a parte mio padre) siamo tutti molto chiari. Anzi mio fratello ha pure gli occhi azzurri. Io invece ho la pelle un pò più dorata della sua e gli occhi castani.
> 
> Ciao Giobbino!
> ...


Certo.
Un bacio, e buona notte.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vado a ninna ! BUONA NOTTE!


Notte bella pupa...

notte a tutti...ancora.


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> bonazza...fisciuli!


BAH! Ora i farmaci che sto prendendo mi hanno fatto ingrassare. Ma è già successo in passato e poi quando li smetto, dopo un pò di tempo per disintossicarmi, ritorno in linea. Li sto cominciando a smettere quindi non voglio angosciarmi! Se no poi devo riprenderli di nuovo!!

Pensa che comunque io invece non mi sono mai sentita bella nè carina...!
E l'insicurezza nella vita gioca brutti scherzi...!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piccola....vado a leggere.
> 
> mi dispiace ..tanto....evvabbè...lavorerai meno in casa, questo è l'aspetto positivo... o no?


ma no... la ragazza che veniva ad aiutarmi due mattine alla settimana non può più al mattino e a me di pomeriggio non va d'avere gente in casa, quindi le devo fare comunque io... con la differenza che ora ci metto mezz'ora solo per cambiare le lenzuola, mi stanco in fretta e neanche dovrei fare, dato che dorvrei usare sempre le stampelle... la casa sta diventando un puttanaio


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte bella pupa...
> 
> notte a tutti...ancora.


Buona notte Micio.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma no... la ragazza che veniva ad aiutarmi due mattine alla settimana non può più al mattino e a me di pomeriggio non va d'avere gente in casa, quindi le devo fare comunque io... con la differenza che ora ci metto mezz'ora solo per cambiare le lenzuola, mi stanco in fretta e neanche dovrei fare, dato che dorvrei usare sempre le stampelle... la casa sta diventando un puttanaio


amore..non fare cosi..cercane un'altra..la mia è un puttanaio e ho le cosce sane ( o quasi..solo un paio di legamenti frantumati )...quindi...fregatene..e cercane una seconda di ragazza..ci sono..ci sono...


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Buona notte Micio.


Notte Giobbe.

anche la tua faccia è rassicurante...è da tempo che te lo volevo dire.

anche se è un fumetto non importa. lo è.


lo è quello che scrivi in realtà..ho detto una cazzata. e l'avatar ti sta bene.


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Certo.
> Un bacio, e buona notte.


Ti ho scritto. Ora vado a ninna giobbino! Sono stanca morta. Domani leggo la risposta! L'ho chiesto a te perchè so che sei sensato!

Bacio!


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Notte Giobbe.
> 
> anche la tua faccia è rassicurante...è da tempo che te lo volevo dire.
> 
> ...



Grazie Micio.
È Nippur di Lagash, un fumetto della mia gioventù.
Buonanotte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> amore..non fare cosi..cercane un'altra..la mia è un puttanaio e ho le cosce sane ( o quasi..solo un paio di legamenti frantumati )...quindi...fregatene..e cercane una seconda di ragazza..ci sono..ci sono...


non può essere come questa... veramente... sono al limite della denuncia dall'ufficio d'igiene, tanto più che due settimane fa mi hanno iniziato dei lavori in cucina che sono stati interrotti a metà. ora ho mezza cucina in salotto, c'è casino ovunque. vorrei mettere una bomba e radere tutto al suolo.

trovare un'altra ragazza non è facile, quella che avevo mi piaceva così tanto, era carinissima, la lasciavo sola in casa senza pensarci due volte. non la trovo più una così


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ti ho scritto. Ora vado a ninna giobbino! Sono stanca morta. Domani leggo la risposta! L'ho chiesto a te perchè so che sei sensato!
> 
> Bacio!


L'ho ricevuto. Ti rispondo.
Bonanotte.


----------



## Old fatanera (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma di fatti... non mi sembra di essere stato ottuso... ho apprezzato molte osservazioni... e se sono così interessato è anche perchè ritengo questi confronti molto costruttivi...
> 
> 
> però farmi riempire di insulti dal glicine... onestaente penso abbia esagerato con gli aggettivi....
> ...


Io!


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2008)

speroancora ha detto:


> Questo è un colpo basso Losc
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il punto è che se scrivesse civilmente potrebbe pure venir presa in considerazione ..... io in linea di massima non riesco ad andare oltre la seconda riga, tra urli, insulti e prese per i fondelli da superdonna non si può leggere la ragazza


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Io!


 
finalmente una risposta.....

mi racconti le similitudini e le inquietudini?

thk


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> il punto è che se scrivesse civilmente potrebbe pure venir presa in considerazione ..... io in linea di massima non riesco ad andare oltre la seconda riga, tra urli, insulti e prese per i fondelli da superdonna non si può leggere la ragazza


 
mi ha insultato per un giorno intero.... e in pochi le hanno detto qualche cosa.... sono teso a pensare che avrei dovuto risponderle per le rime.... ma c'è tempo...... ti do un consiglio..... leggiti la sua storia.... è veramente pazzesca......

ciao


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi ha insultato per un giorno intero.... e in pochi le hanno detto qualche cosa.... sono teso a pensare che avrei dovuto risponderle per le rime.... ma c'è tempo...... ti do un consiglio..... leggiti la sua storia.... è veramente pazzesca......
> 
> ciao



senti ciccio... ho cazziato glicine in più riprese per come si è comportata con te, comunque rilassati e soprattutto piantala di giudicare, non credere di essere meno pazzesco.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> il punto è che se scrivesse civilmente potrebbe pure venir presa in considerazione ..... io in linea di massima non riesco ad andare oltre la seconda riga, tra urli, insulti e prese per i fondelli da superdonna non si può leggere la ragazza





Glicine ha detto:


> Caro Spero ancora, no ma infatti LOSCemo mi fa solo ridere e basta! Non ti preoccupare, non me la sono presa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
LO Scemo..... stronzo ecc... ecc.... ecc....

ma come ti permetti...... con chi credi di avere a che fare.... un conto è insultare le mie azioni.... un altra cosa sono gli insulti alla persona.....

non abbiamo mai mangiato nello stesso piatto...... non siamo amici e qui mi voglio fermare.....

spero che la cosa finisca qui..... per quanto mi riguarda senza rancori....

ciao


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> senti ciccio... ho cazziato glicine in più riprese per come si è comportata con te, comunque rilassati e soprattutto piantala di giudicare, non credere di essere meno pazzesco.


 

ciccio...... hai cazziato..... rilassati...... piantala...... giudicare...... pazzesco.....

ma cosa credi..... di avere a che fare con i bambini? ho letto che le hai fatto notare a più riprese che è una maleducata senza speranza....

poi..... mi hai giudicato (magari giustamete) a più riprese, e poi mi esorti a non giudicare a mia volta? mi sembra un concetto molto nazzista......

oltre che esilarante...


----------



## Old alesera (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ciccio...... hai cazziato..... rilassati...... piantala...... giudicare...... pazzesco.....
> 
> ma cosa credi..... di avere a che fare con i bambini? ho letto che le hai fatto notare a più riprese che è una maleducata senza speranza....
> 
> ...



guarda non so se hai soldi di famiglia o ti sei fatto da solo...anche Berlusconi è impaccato ma come lui mi sembri un analfabeta pazzesco 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















ah io sono uno di quelli che prendono 1000 euro al mese....


----------



## Bruja (19 Giugno 2008)

*Loscma 1*

Mi sono letta tutto il thread e sinceramente ritengo si possa tornare a monte del tuo post, almeno per quanto riguarda le impressioni che posso esprimire:



Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


Non si può dire cosa sia sbagliato o giusto, tu sei semplicemente... così!!! La sola cosa onesta sarebbe che tu, instaurando un rapporto serio son un'altra persona lo dicessi chiaro... ma salterebbero i rapporti nel 99% dei casi, quindi finché resterai così sarai costretto a vivere nell'inganno e nella menzogna, salvo che tu rinunci a situazioni serie e costruttive. Il resto, la tua situazione economica, il tuo status, la tua avvenenza o meno, poco importano... io valuto quel che hai scritto in maniera asettica. Sta a te stabilire come vuoi spendere la tua vita e se é imprescindibile che tu segua la tua natura. 
Bruja


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> guarda non so se hai soldi di famiglia o ti sei fatto da solo...anche Berlusconi è impaccato ma come lui mi sembri un analfabeta pazzesco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scrivere veloce (e fare errori patetici mi rendo conto) fa ridere.... ma ho 1000 cose da fare insieme e non rileggo mai ciò che scrivo....... correggimi pure.....non mi pesa.... 

Vengo da una famiglia normale ma ho avuto la fortuna e la lungimiranza di trovare una buonissima occupazione.....

se guadagni 1000 euro al mese bhe.... mi dispiace per te..... trovati un lavoro meglio pagato (adesso mi risponderai che i soldi non ti interessano)....

i soldi non fanno la felicità..... (non mi illudo) ma trovo patetico che chi non li guadagna non capisca che non è poi così difficile farli.....

(io non parlo di 10.000 euro mese....) parlo anche solo di guadagnare 2500 euro mese, che è la cifra che ritengo adatta per condurre una vita senza troppe costrizioni....

(per inciso) io non detesto la generazione 1000 euro mese.... 

io detesto sti maschi che non capiscono il perchè di questo....  che non trovano soluzioni.....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutto il thread e sinceramente ritengo si possa tornare a monte del tuo post, almeno per quanto riguarda le impressioni che posso esprimire:
> 
> 
> Non si può dire cosa sia sbagliato o giusto, tu sei semplicemente... così!!! La sola cosa onesta sarebbe che tu, instaurando un rapporto serio son un'altra persona lo dicessi chiaro... ma salterebbero i rapporti nel 99% dei casi, quindi finché resterai così sarai costretto a vivere nell'inganno e nella menzogna, salvo che tu rinunci a situazioni serie e costruttive. Il resto, la tua situazione economica, il tuo status, la tua avvenenza o meno, poco importano... io valuto quel che hai scritto in maniera asettica. Sta a te stabilire come vuoi spendere la tua vita e se é imprescindibile che tu segua la tua natura.
> Bruja


 
la tua è un analisi eccellente.... grazie.....


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Vedi, quello che fai fatica a capire (ma per capire bisogna mettere in moto organi diversi da quelli che evidentemente sei solito usare) è che pensi di fare il figo sottolineando aspetti che son solo materiali, apparenti (su un forum poi..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

























Loc fa tesoro di questo insegnamento, forse non hai ancora sbattuto il muso contro il muro, quando capiterà te ne ricorderai di queste parole.


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi ha insultato per un giorno intero.... e in pochi le hanno detto qualche cosa.... sono teso a pensare che avrei dovuto risponderle per le rime.... ma c'è tempo...... ti do un consiglio..... leggiti la sua storia.... è veramente pazzesca......
> 
> ciao


Io credo che meriti un po' di comprensione, quando si è feriti profondamente è difficile vedere i toni del grigio, le cose o sono bianche o nere. Punto.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mi sono letta tutto il thread e sinceramente ritengo si possa tornare a monte del tuo post, almeno per quanto riguarda le impressioni che posso esprimire:
> 
> 
> Non si può dire cosa sia sbagliato o giusto, tu sei semplicemente... così!!! La sola cosa onesta sarebbe che tu, instaurando un rapporto serio son un'altra persona lo dicessi chiaro... ma salterebbero i rapporti nel 99% dei casi, quindi finché resterai così sarai costretto a vivere nell'inganno e nella menzogna, salvo che tu rinunci a situazioni serie e costruttive. Il resto, la tua situazione economica, il tuo status, la tua avvenenza o meno, poco importano... io valuto quel che hai scritto in maniera asettica. Sta a te stabilire come vuoi spendere la tua vita e se é imprescindibile che tu segua la tua natura.
> Bruja





stellamarina ha detto:


> Io credo che meriti un po' di comprensione, quando si è feriti profondamente è difficile vedere i toni del grigio, le cose o sono bianche o nere. Punto.


 

scusami.... ti potresti spiegare meglio?

grazie...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ciccio...... hai cazziato..... rilassati...... piantala...... giudicare...... pazzesco.....
> 
> ma cosa credi..... di avere a che fare con i bambini? ho letto che le hai fatto notare a più riprese che è una maleducata senza speranza....
> 
> ...


sì, mi sembra proprio di avere a che fare con i bambini... bambini che parlano senza sapere quello che dicono, bambini che hanno l'arroganza di conoscere il mondo quando ancora non sanno allacciarsi le scarpe, bambini che non si limitano a leggere quelle che leggono ma rivoluzionano il senso di quello che una persona scrive.
Tanto per iniziare non ho detto a Glicine che è una maleducata senza speranze, le ho detto che a volte è maleducata. Grossa differenza. Che sei pazzesco, te l'ho detto perché tu così hai definito la storia di Glicine, e così come tu hai detto a lei che non sopporti chi predica bene e razzola male, dovresti rivolgere a te lo stesso concetto, se non altro per una questione di coerenza. Ancora, Glicine ci raccontò di sè, con la consapevolezza di non essersi "comportata bene", cercando conforto, soluzioni, rimedi. E il fatto che tu usi la sua storia per colpirla, per offenderla, per difenderti dai suoi inopportuni (siamo tutti d'accordo) ed esagerati attacchi, è un comportamento altamente infantile e fuori luogo... esattamente come il suo quando parte in quarta.
Continui imperterrito a sbandierare questo tuo stipendio della madonna, con la convinzione che questo ti metta uno scalino più in alto degli altri, esattamente come un bambino agiato che mostra ai suoi amichetti figli di operai le nike da 250 euro che loro non potranno mai avere, burlandosi di loro per questo.
E' vero, verissimo, ti ho detto quello che penso in base a quello che hai raccontato, ma se non accetti la cosa, perché ti sei preso la briga di iscriverti a questo forum? Inizialmente ti sono state date, escludendo glicine, risposte pacate e rispettose, sempre comunque in linea con il pensiero di ognuno di noi, diversamente non avrebbe senso risponderti né rispondere a nessun altro. Speravi che qualcuno ti dicesse "bravo, sei il nostro idolo, vuoi essere il capobanda?"? Siccome ti senti giudicato, vai a cercare i punti deboli di ognuno di noi per attaccare tutti alla stessa maniera? Vuoi che ognuno ti dica un proprio difetto fisico così puoi iniziare con soprannomi intelligentissimi quali, chessò, "ciccione", "nasone" ecc ecc?
Ed infine, esattamente come i bambini, il tuo italiano zoppica parecchio. NaZista, santiddio, con una z.


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusami.... ti potresti spiegare meglio?
> 
> grazie...


Mi riferivo a Glicine, ho detto che lei e' così dura con te perche' ha vissuto una bruttissima esperienza ed è rimasta profondamente ferita, e vede in te la copia dell'uomo meschino che l'ha fatta tanto soffrire, per cui non riesce a giudicarti con leggerezza e distacco, e probabilmente le offese che ti riserva, anche se non sono giustificate non sono dirette a te personalmente ma al prototipo di uomo che rappresenti.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> sì, mi sembra proprio di avere a che fare con i bambini... bambini che parlano senza sapere quello che dicono, bambini che hanno l'arroganza di conoscere il mondo quando ancora non sanno allacciarsi le scarpe, bambini che non si limitano a leggere quelle che leggono ma rivoluzionano il senso di quello che una persona scrive.
> Tanto per iniziare non ho detto a Glicine che è una maleducata senza speranze, le ho detto che a volte è maleducata. Grossa differenza. Che sei pazzesco, te l'ho detto perché tu così hai definito la storia di Glicine, e così come tu hai detto a lei che non sopporti chi predica bene e razzola male, dovresti rivolgere a te lo stesso concetto, se non altro per una questione di coerenza. Ancora, Glicine ci raccontò di sè, con la consapevolezza di non essersi "comportata bene", cercando conforto, soluzioni, rimedi. E il fatto che tu usi la sua storia per colpirla, per offenderla, per difenderti dai suoi inopportuni (siamo tutti d'accordo) ed esagerati attacchi, è un comportamento altamente infantile e fuori luogo... esattamente come il suo quando parte in quarta.
> Continui imperterrito a sbandierare questo tuo stipendio della madonna, con la convinzione che questo ti metta uno scalino più in alto degli altri, esattamente come un bambino agiato che mostra ai suoi amichetti figli di operai le nike da 250 euro che loro non potranno mai avere, burlandosi di loro per questo.
> E' vero, verissimo, ti ho detto quello che penso in base a quello che hai raccontato, ma se non accetti la cosa, perché ti sei preso la briga di iscriverti a questo forum? Inizialmente ti sono state date, escludendo glicine, risposte pacate e rispettose, sempre comunque in linea con il pensiero di ognuno di noi, diversamente non avrebbe senso risponderti né rispondere a nessun altro. Speravi che qualcuno ti dicesse "bravo, sei il nostro idolo, vuoi essere il capobanda?"? Siccome ti senti giudicato, vai a cercare i punti deboli di ognuno di noi per attaccare tutti alla stessa maniera? Vuoi che ognuno ti dica un proprio difetto fisico così puoi iniziare con soprannomi intelligentissimi quali, chessò, "cioccione", "nasone" ecc ecc?
> Ed infine, esattamente come i bambini, il tuo italiano zoppica parecchio. NaZista, santiddio, con una z.


cazzo con due zeta?

non vi capita mai di esagerare con la pressione delle dita su una lettera?

ma come si fa.... e poi io sbandiero quanto mi pare cìò che mi pare.....

come tu sbandieri con insistenza la tua presunta esperienza di vita....

se fossi pentito per le mie azioni.... (come ci si aspetta in occasioni tipo la mia.....) non avrei esordito con la frase che intitola il mio post....

sono consapevole che c'è più di una cosa che non funzione nella mia testa.....

ma alcuni di voi, te compresa..... vi siete divertite ad attaccarmi.... ed io come uno stupido sono passato dalla parte del torto perchè mi sono difeso con arroganza..... ma non ti consiglio di sentirti tanto meglio di me.....

non lo sei....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a Glicine, ho detto che lei e' così dura con te perche' ha vissuto una bruttissima esperienza ed è rimasta profondamente ferita, e vede in te la copia dell'uomo meschino che l'ha fatta tanto soffrire, per cui non riesce a giudicarti con leggerezza e distacco, e probabilmente le offese che ti riserva, anche se non sono giustificate non sono dirette a te personalmente ma al prototipo di uomo che rappresenti.


 

capisaco....
xò sai che differenza c'è tra l'amente di glicine ed il sottoscritto?

che lui si è approfittato di una ragazza fraglie (magari attratto solo dalla presunta bellezza) per i suoi comodi.... e l'ha fatta soffrire....

io le mie amanti non le ho mai fatte soffrire..... perchè pur mentendo rispetto i sogni altrui....

alla ballerina non dirò mai che sono fidanzato e che la sto usando per vivere una relazioni fuori contesto....

quando e se finirà le dirò che è stato bellissimo ma che non sento di andare aventi.... o un altra scusa soft....

o cercherò di indurla a lasciarmi perdere.....


una mezogna.... verissimo, però la ballerina vivrà una percezione diversa...... più positiva.....

(adesso mi ammazzerete)


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> cazzo con due zeta?
> 
> non vi capita mai di esagerare con la pressione delle dita su una lettera?
> 
> ...


Scusa Loc, io sto cercando di mantenere la conversazione su un tono civile e pacato, ma questa volta la stai facendo proprio fuori dal vaso eh???
Qui nessuno si diverte ad attaccarti, è solo che ad un certo tipo di atteggiamento arrogantino e narcisista viene da rispondere per le rime. 
La cosa che mi perplime e' che tu stesso dici di essere consapevole che c'e' più di una cosa che non funziona nella tua mente a questo punto non so più cosa dirti, mi sembra che ogni replica sia come sparare sulla crocerossa.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Scusa Loc, io sto cercando di mantenere la conversazione su un tono civile e pacato, ma questa volta la stai facendo proprio fuori dal vaso eh???
> Qui nessuno si diverte ad attaccarti, è solo che ad un certo tipo di atteggiamento arrogantino e narcisista viene da rispondere per le rime.
> La cosa che mi perplime e' che tu stesso dici di essere consapevole che c'e' più di una cosa che non funziona nella tua mente a questo punto non so più cosa dirti, mi sembra che ogni replica sia come sparare sulla crocerossa.


 
dai, non mi riferivo certo a te.... poi non mi sembra di aver scritto nulla di che.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisaco....
> xò sai che differenza c'è tra l'amente di glicine ed il sottoscritto?
> 
> che lui si è approfittato di una ragazza fraglie (magari attratto solo dalla presunta bellezza) per i suoi comodi.... e l'ha fatta soffrire....
> ...



una domanda che nasce esclusivamente da una riflessione e senza voglia di fare polemica: mentire a una persona per raggiungere i propri fini, non curandosi di quelli che potrebbero essere i suoi, significa rispettare questa persona? Avere in programma di continuare a mentirle, quando si dovrà porre fine alla cosa, è sempre una scelta dettata dal rispetto?
Credo che il nocciolo della questione sia questo. Tu chiedi cosa c'è di sbagliato in te, e io penso che sia proprio questo...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> una domanda che nasce esclusivamente da una riflessione e senza voglia di fare polemica: mentire a una persona per raggiungere i propri fini, non curandosi di quelli che potrebbero essere i suoi, significa rispettare questa persona? Avere in programma di continuare a mentirle, quando si dovrà porre fine alla cosa, è sempre una scelta dettata dal rispetto?
> Credo che il nocciolo della questione sia questo. Tu chiedi cosa c'è di sbagliato in te, e io penso che sia proprio questo...


 
esatto.... verissimo....

questo è il punto!


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

Ciao Losc.
piacere! Nn sono ancora intervenuta nel tuo thread perchè francamente nn sapevo cosa dirti...però forse qualcosina c'è...

quando entri in un forum, solitamente lo fai perchè (oltre allo svago, la novità e il divertimento) cerchi un confronto e dei pareri da parte di persone che hanno più o meno vissuto esperienze simile alle tue o condividono gli stessi tuoi interessi....

cmq sia, è sempre un angolo di confronto...nn è nè una chat nè un diario segreto...

te lo dico perchè, il tuo primo post, dava molto l'idea della *"posta del cuore di tradimento.net"*.

Non si evinceva nessuna crisi, nessuna voglia di confronto....ma solo (a mio avviso)...uno sfogarti e far conoscere a noi, quanto ti gratifica questa attrazione con la nuova ragazza pur amando la tua fidanzata storica!!!

La domanda che quindi ti poni..._"avro qualcosa di strano?!?" _è del tutto irrilevante, perchè a te la situazione sta più che bene così...e lo confermi dicendo che alla tua ragazza nn fai mancare nulla...Questo fa si, che alla base nn ci sia nè un pentimento da parte tua, nè una voglia di cambiare.

Premesso questo, sei in un forum all'interno del quale c'è gente che ha vissuto e sofferto la tua esperienza da un lato e dall'altro e per lo più si cerca di eviscerare il fatto, metabolizzarlo e fare un percorso....
Per questo magari, valutando il tuo scritto(si fa anche questo, nn potendoci vedere è importante nn solo cosa è scritto ma anche* come*), e rielaborandolo ognuno sulla base della propria esperienza, qualcuno ti ha dato addosso...

ora, prendi così come sono anche le critiche negative...e fanne buon uso, perchè nella vita servono anche quelle!!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

lo so che fa schifo....

ma cavolo, vi assicuro che alla fine l'unico che si porta il marcio in giro sono io....

perchè la percezione della realtà di chi mi circonda è bella....

(cmq il solo poter parlare di queste cose..... mi fa stare bene)

era questo che cercavo.... con tutte le provocazioni che ho lanciato, mi scuso con chi (giustamente) si è sentito offeso dalle mie parole....

ma non potete immaginare cosa significhi per me parlare di tutto questo....

non sono stato mai più sincero di così....


----------



## Old alesera (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scrivere veloce (e fare errori patetici mi rendo conto) fa ridere.... ma ho 1000 cose da fare insieme e non rileggo mai ciò che scrivo....... correggimi pure.....non mi pesa....
> 
> Vengo da una famiglia normale ma ho avuto la fortuna e la lungimiranza di trovare una buonissima occupazione.....
> 
> ...


ma guarda bello mio non so che lavoro fai e manco mi interessa. ho 31 anni e sto prendendo la III laurea e da quando ho 18 che lavoro....ho fatto di tutto e sto facendo ancora di tutto. ho il famigerato contratto a tempo indeterminato  e pensa te sono un idealista nel senso che studio per fare il lavoro che amo e del contratto me ne frego, voglio fare un lavoro che sia bello davvero per me, cioè andare a lavorare per le ONG. sto per diventare infermiere e sudando posso arrivare alla cifra che guadagni te e partendo anche di più, ma non mi interessa, ripeto. fare i soldi è vero non è difficile, potrei vendere case oppure cocaina o guidare per i viaggi organizzati come fa per esempio un amico mio e arrivare a molto di più di quello che hai te. ma ripeto,  non mi interessa. 
tutto qui.


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisaco....
> xò sai che differenza c'è tra l'amente di glicine ed il sottoscritto?
> 
> che lui si è approfittato di una ragazza fraglie (magari attratto solo dalla presunta bellezza) per i suoi comodi.... e l'ha fatta soffrire....
> ...


Col cavolo che vivrà una percezione più positiva...

Te lo dico da amante...che lo è stata sia di uomini onesti e sinceri(con me) che di paraculi....

l'onestà, il dirle che sei fidanzato e darle modo di scegliere se stare cmq con te o meno, *paga sempre!!!!

*Se nn le dici nulla, a parte che se lei lo viene a scoprire...per la rabbia potrebbe benissimo metterti nei casini con la tua fidanzata....ma poi, ti assicuro che nn si ricorderebbe bene di te...anche perchè nn arriverebbe a comprendere il perchè sia finita(e questo potrebbe far si, che se ne faccia un'ossessione!)...

o l'indurla a lasciarti...Dai Losc. che tristezza l'uomo senza palle....categoria che odio!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> cazzo con due zeta?
> 
> non vi capita mai di esagerare con la pressione delle dita su una lettera?
> 
> ...


Vedo che con la pressione dei tasti esageri parecchie volte, in altre occasioni invece deficiti... ma andiamo oltre (ah sì, cazzo si scrive con due zeta 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ).

Io ti dico solo quello che penso, se poi tu vivi i miei punti di vista come attacchi, sono solo ed esclusivamente problemi tuoi... io non sbandiero proprio niente, te l'ho già detto e lo ribadisco, la mia strada è piena di cazzate, fatte e subite, non le rinnego e non cerco di nascondermi dietro un dito se qualcuno me le fa notare.

c'è comunque una cosa che non capisco: se non sei pentito, cosa vai cercando, esattamente? Quello che dicono e pensano gli altri ("altri" intesi come utenti del forum) non ti interessa; quando ti si fa notare quello che potrebbe essere sbagliato in te (come da tua richiesta), ti inalberi... sei contraddittorio con te stesso e trovo inutile questo thread, a 'sto punto.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> esatto.... verissimo....
> 
> questo è il punto!



Questo è il punto ma se te lo si fa notare, ti incazzi. Com'è sto fatto?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Col cavolo che vivrà una percezione più positiva...
> 
> Te lo dico da amante...che lo è stata sia di uomini onesti e sinceri(con me) che di paraculi....
> 
> ...


ti quoto gemellina  

	
	
		
		
	


	








Io, da amante, non ho mai e poi mai pensato di andare dalla moglie a spifferare tutto, neanche in seguito a litigi quasi degni de La guerra dei roses... ma ero più che cosciente di quale fosse la sua situazione. L'avessi scoperto in seguito, a costo di vagare citofono per citofono per tutta Milano, alla moglie ci sarei arrivata


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisaco....
> xò sai che differenza c'è tra l'amente di glicine ed il sottoscritto?
> 
> che lui si è approfittato di una ragazza fraglie (magari attratto solo dalla presunta bellezza) per i suoi comodi.... e l'ha fatta soffrire....
> ...


 
Sei un vero gentleman  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Guarda che come ti ho già detto non sei l'unico a ragionare così, ne conosco qualcuno anche nel mio giro d'amicizie. 
Il tuo modo di pensare è il classico occhio non vede cuore non duole, e sta bene se tu riesci a continuare a guardarti serenamente allo specchio fino a quando non rifletterà la tua immagine con un occhio nero.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Questo è il punto ma se te lo si fa notare, ti incazzi. Com'è sto fatto?


 
no guarda.... non mi incazzo quando leggo cose di notevole spessore....

e l'inervento  che hai fatto centra esattamente il punto.....

io cercavo/cerco veramente dei punti di vista reali.....
dato che la mia percezione è seriamente perversa e distrorta....

poi se i commenti diventano spietati... mi difendo come posso....


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


 
No. Sei uno che ragiona con il pisello invece che con la testa.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma guarda bello mio non so che lavoro fai e manco mi interessa. ho 31 anni e sto prendendo la III laurea e da quando ho 18 che lavoro....ho fatto di tutto e sto facendo ancora di tutto. ho il famigerato contratto a tempo indeterminato e pensa te sono un idealista nel senso che studio per fare il lavoro che amo e del contratto me ne frego, voglio fare un lavoro che sia bello davvero per me, cioè andare a lavorare per le ONG. sto per diventare infermiere e sudando posso arrivare alla cifra che guadagni te e partendo anche di più, ma non mi interessa, ripeto. fare i soldi è vero non è difficile, potrei vendere case oppure cocaina o guidare per i viaggi organizzati come fa per esempio un amico mio e arrivare a molto di più di quello che hai te. ma ripeto, non mi interessa.
> tutto qui.


complimenti per il consegumento  delle tue 3 lauree.


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no guarda.... non mi incazzo quando leggo cose di notevole spessore....
> 
> e l'inervento che hai fatto centra esattamente il punto.....
> 
> ...


Oddio..il notevole spessore su una storia si sesso....non saprei....


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti quoto gemellina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Infatti, la sua è una percezione da "furbo"...o cmq da persona che si crede tale e pensa di avere in mano tutte le verità...

Losc. nn che tu nn lo sia, ma nn sottovalutare mai il "nemico" (in questo caso la ballerina)...nn sai chi hai di fronte, nn sai come ragiona...quindi potrebbe benissimo sgamarti!!!

prendi me e le mie amiche, a noi una rete di spionaggio industriale ci fa una p@@pa!!!

Metti che è di quelle gelose, diffidenti, che nn vogliono farsi prendere in giro e vendicative...
Tu secondo me, la stai facendo un pò troppo facile e fai lei troppo scema!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Infatti, la sua è una percezione da "furbo"...o cmq da persona che si crede tale e pensa di avere in mano tutte le verità...
> 
> Losc. nn che tu nn lo sia, ma nn sottovalutare mai il "nemico" (in questo caso la ballerina)...nn sai chi hai di fronte, nn sai come ragiona...quindi potrebbe benissimo sgamarti!!!
> 
> ...


 
convengo.... 

ma senza farne un vanto penso di saper gestire questa cosa.....

e poi.... se andasse male.... se mi sgamasse. mi prenderei le mie responsabilità.....

non voglio farla troppo facile.... anzi.... cercherò di fare più attenzione possiblie.....


----------



## Old cinzia65 (19 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Di sicuro c'è una cosa, Glicine te avresti bisogno di valium per endovena al posto della colazione così, forse, la giornata la passeresti più tranquilla!
> 
> Paragoni un omicidio ad una trombata? Bah, non commento.
> 
> ...


 

diritto in base a cosa? mi spieghi?


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> convengo....
> 
> ma senza farne un vanto penso di saper gestire questa cosa.....
> 
> ...


Il punto nn è che a posteriori ti prendi le tue responsabilità...è la correttezza che farebbe si, che anche dopo che finisce la tresca lei cmq conservi una certa stima di te....Non ti farebbe piacere?!?

Sai Losc. ci vuole rispetto in qualsiasi ruolo tu ti trovi...anche se lei è l'amante...per me, è cmq una cosa dovuta!!!

e poi ribadisco...anche se le altre volte ti è andata liscia...nn sai mai chi hai di fronte e come se la ragiona!!!!


----------



## Old cinzia65 (19 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Di sicuro c'è una cosa, Glicine te avresti bisogno di valium per endovena al posto della colazione così, forse, la giornata la passeresti più tranquilla!
> 
> Paragoni un omicidio ad una trombata? Bah, non commento.
> 
> ...


Scudami, non avevo letto, mi hai già risposto...


----------



## Old cinzia65 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> angelodelmale....
> 
> ti rispondo con molto rispetto.... hai ragione, ma parti da un presupposto sbagliato....
> 
> ...


fammi capire, 
questo ci autorizzerebbe a fare lo stesso?


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> fammi capire,
> questo ci autorizzerebbe a fare lo stesso?


no, è che per un uomo i 26 anni sono come i 20 di qualche anno fa!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

cinzia65 ha detto:


> fammi capire,
> questo ci autorizzerebbe a fare lo stesso?


 
autorizzerebbe?

ma cosa siamo a scuola?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> no, è che per un uomo i 26 anni sono come i 20 di qualche anno fa!!!!


 
questa è di un banale...


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> questa è di un banale...


mai banale quanto vera ...... o il discorso visto che lo fanno tutti allora lo faccio anch'io ti sembra maturo?


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> questa è di un banale...



col cavolo caro mio....nn sai quanto è vera...il guaio nostro è di sentirci tutti maturi!!!!
mentre ci sono esperienze che nn abbiamo idea di che significhi viverle!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mai banale quanto vera ...... o il discorso visto che lo fanno tutti allora lo faccio anch'io ti sembra maturo?


 
un pò come dire che si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.....
poi se volete dire chi io sono immaturo.... ok posso capire il punto di vista....

scusate, questo discorso vale anche per le donne?

qundi le 26 enni sono come le 20 enni?

no dai non dite così, diciamo che siamo filgi dei nostri tempi....


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mai banale quanto vera ...... o il discorso visto che lo fanno tutti allora lo faccio anch'io ti sembra maturo?


Mi sembra un ragazzo che vista la sua giovane età ha una gran voglia di divertirsi....e questo credo che sia normale!!!

solo che, la cosa che lo rende immaturo è il fatto che nn riescea farlo stando contemporaneamente da solo (paura?!?) infatti è fidanzato e convivente di una donna che tradisce...

ora nn è il tradimento in se e per se...è il fatto che bisognerebbe divertirsi non  a spese degli altri...

E il fatto di saper gestire di nn dire nulla e giocare con una e con l'altra è sintomatico di immaturità e di un pò di presunzione!!!


----------



## Old Confù (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> un pò come dire che si stava meglio quando si stava peggio.....
> poi se volete dire chi io sono immaturo.... ok posso capire il punto di vista....
> 
> scusate, questo discorso vale anche per le donne?
> ...


ovvio che il problema è che siamo figli dei nostri tempi!!!!Questa considerazione gioca un ruolo fondamentale!!!

le 26enni....dunque intanto la cosa va sempre valutata in base alle esperienze proprie di vita che si fanno...

e poi le donne a differenza dell'uomo hanno il fiato di Chronos sul collo(per parafrasare Ritina!) e anche culturalmente e per un fattore sociale sono "spinte" a maturare prima...o quanto meno a cercare stabilità (affettiva soprattutto!).


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

cmq vi aggiorno sulla mia vicenda....

questa sera mi incontrerò con la mia amante.... andremo a cena e poi chissà....

alla mia fidanzata ho detto che andrò ad una cena di lavoro....

sento una sensazione molto piacevole.... sento il controllo..... è strano.... sento anche tutti i rischi.....

ma non ci penso....

sono attratto dalla ballerina.... mi piace, è sensuale, è carismatica.... sa il fatto suo....

se non fossi felicemente fidanzato.... sarebbe perfetto.... ma lo sono, e non ho intenzione di compromettere la mia relazione...

cosa dovrei fare, fantasticare su ciò che vorrei senza provare ad averlo, tradire con la mente come fanno tutti, tutti i giorni... se devo bramare, preferisco avere.... o come minimo provarci....


----------



## Iris (19 Giugno 2008)

Divertiti


----------



## Old fatanera (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> finalmente una risposta.....
> 
> mi racconti le similitudini e le inquietudini?
> 
> thk



similitudini e inquietudini.. 
non sono stata ben accolta, o meglio non sono stata per nulla accolta. 
Ma vabbe finchè il cervello non mi abbandona capisco fin troppo,  fa come me.. non sparare sulla croce rossa.


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> lo so che fa schifo....
> 
> * ma cavolo, vi assicuro che alla fine l'unico che si porta il marcio in giro sono io....
> 
> ...



Diglielo a Persa che doveva apprezzare e goderseli i 6 anni di tradimento del marito...
Tanto non sapeva niente, la sua percezione della realtà era bella...


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> similitudini e inquietudini..
> non sono stata ben accolta, o meglio non sono stata per nulla accolta.
> Ma vabbe finchè il cervello non mi abbandona capisco fin troppo, fa come me.. non sparare sulla croce rossa.


Mah io poi che sono l'ultima arrivata non ho la presunzione di accogliere o rifiutare qualcuno. Mi piace parlare con tutti anche con quelli che non la pensano come me. La tua storia mi è sfuggita fatanera se vuoi ne parliamo, e se ti puo' far sentire meglio non sono certo io a ravanare pagliuzze negli occhi altrui, ho delle travi piuttosto grosse nei miei a cui pensare.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Diglielo a Persa che doveva apprezzare e goderseli i 6 anni di tradimento del marito...
> Tanto non sapeva niente, la sua percezione della realtà era bella...


 
bella questa, come darti torto.....


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> bella questa, come darti torto.....


perche' parli a vanvera santi numi???


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> perche' parli a vanvera santi numi???


scusa.... parli a me?

io so apprezzare le affermazioni sagaci.... quella lo era.....


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa.... parli a me?
> 
> io so apprezzare le affermazioni sagaci.... quella lo era.....


guarda questa volta ti chiedo umilmente scusa sono io che ho interpretato male la tua affermazione(avevo inteso che l'affermazione di giobbe era bella come il fatto di dargli torto) il che mi fa pensare che il mio atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti e' un po' prevenuto.Scusa ancora


----------



## Old fatanera (19 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Mah io poi che sono l'ultima arrivata non ho la presunzione di accogliere o rifiutare qualcuno. Mi piace parlare con tutti anche con quelli che non la pensano come me. La tua storia mi è sfuggita fatanera se vuoi ne parliamo, e se ti puo' far sentire meglio non sono certo io a ravanare pagliuzze negli occhi altrui, ho delle travi piuttosto grosse nei miei a cui pensare.


Sei molto cara, il bello è che manco l'ho raccontata. Lanciai una discussione generica e tanto bastò per farmi passare la voglia di raccontarmi. Neppure io scaglio pietre.. ho commessio molti errori, e molti ne commetterò. Non condivido e non concepisco alcune scelte.. ma non giudico nessuno.

Per quanto riguarda Loscma1 non condivido sicuramente quel che fai, ma vedo più di tutto le "palline" che hai avuto nello scrivere la tua posizione in un forum simile. Inoltre cercare di capire "perchè" lo fai è ammirevole, almeno per me.


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Sei molto cara, il bello è che manco l'ho raccontata. Lanciai una discussione generica e tanto bastò per farmi passare la voglia di raccontarmi. Neppure io scaglio pietre.. ho commessio molti errori, e molti ne commetterò. Non condivido e non concepisco alcune scelte.. ma non giudico nessuno.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Loscma1 non condivido sicuramente quel che fai, ma vedo più di tutto le "palline" che hai avuto nello scrivere la tua posizione in un forum simile. Inoltre cercare di capire "perchè" lo fai è ammirevole, almeno per me.


che discussione era???
comunque secondo me Losc ama la provocazione, ho letto diversi suoi interventi e mi pare comunque una persona che ama confrontarsi pacatamente non e' irrispettoso, pur non condividendo il suo punto di vista.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

fatanera ha detto:


> Sei molto cara, il bello è che manco l'ho raccontata. Lanciai una discussione generica e tanto bastò per farmi passare la voglia di raccontarmi. Neppure io scaglio pietre.. ho commessio molti errori, e molti ne commetterò. Non condivido e non concepisco alcune scelte.. ma non giudico nessuno.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda Loscma1 non condivido sicuramente quel che fai, ma vedo più di tutto le "palline" che hai avuto nello scrivere la tua posizione in un forum simile. Inoltre cercare di capire "perchè" lo fai è ammirevole, almeno per me.


 
grazie.... 

veramente........


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> guarda questa volta ti chiedo umilmente scusa sono io che ho interpretato male la tua affermazione(avevo inteso che l'affermazione di giobbe era bella come il fatto di dargli torto) il che mi fa pensare che il mio atteggiamento nei tuoi confronti e' un po' prevenuto.Scusa ancora


no problem!!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non può essere come questa... veramente... sono al limite della denuncia dall'ufficio d'igiene, tanto più che due settimane fa mi hanno iniziato dei lavori in cucina che sono stati interrotti a metà. ora ho mezza cucina in salotto, c'è casino ovunque. vorrei mettere una bomba e radere tutto al suolo.
> 
> trovare un'altra ragazza non è facile, quella che avevo mi piaceva così tanto, era carinissima, la lasciavo sola in casa senza pensarci due volte. non la trovo più una così


Come ti capisco ...avevo anch'io una persona che mi puliva casa ...mi sembrava così fidata ....invece aveva l'amante


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Per me, caro Loscma, sei un uomo che ama piacere e conquistare, che vuole sentire le emozioni, che gode più dell'idea della cena e dell'attrazione che dell'atto sessuale in sè.
Ma sei anche uno che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni e io uno così non posso nè stimarlo nè apprezzarlo.
Perchè non hai il pudore di domandarti cosa accadrebbe se fossi visto stasera e qualcuno raccontasse alla tua ragazza cosa fai alle cene di lavoro, oppure se la ballerina sarebbe felice di scoprire tutto così, senza sospettare nulla, o ancora come si sentirà quando chiuderai (e tu già lo sai) senza una ragione apparente.
Questo è l'egoismo vero e in più è un egoismo pavido e triste.
buona serata, loscma.


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ti capisco ...avevo anch'io una persona che mi puliva casa ...mi sembrava così fidata ....invece aveva l'amante


 
che bello che ora riesci a scherzarci su


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> capisaco....
> xò sai che differenza c'è tra l'amente di glicine ed il sottoscritto?
> 
> che lui si è approfittato di una ragazza fraglie (magari attratto solo dalla presunta bellezza) per i suoi comodi.... e l'ha fatta soffrire....
> ...


Enumera!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Per me, caro Loscma, sei un uomo che ama piacere e conquistare, che vuole sentire le emozioni, che gode più dell'idea della cena e dell'attrazione che dell'atto sessuale in sè.
> Ma sei anche uno che non ha il coraggio delle proprie azioni e io uno così non posso nè stimarlo nè apprezzarlo.
> Perchè non hai il pudore di domandarti cosa accadrebbe se fossi visto stasera e qualcuno raccontasse alla tua ragazza cosa fai alle cene di lavoro, oppure se la ballerina sarebbe felice di scoprire tutto così, senza sospettare nulla, o ancora come si sentirà quando chiuderai (e tu già lo sai) senza una ragione apparente.
> Questo è l'egoismo vero e in più è un egoismo pavido e triste.
> buona serata, loscma.


 
sono un egoista.... e non posso che pensare che tu abbia ragione... 
la mia ragazza conosce solo il meglio di me.... non il peggio.... 
la mia amante idem.....

sono consapevole che tutto sta in piedi appeso ad un filo sottilissimo.....

il mio dramma è che tutto questo mi piace....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come ti capisco ...avevo anch'io una persona che mi puliva casa ...mi sembrava così fidata ....invece aveva l'amante


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Enumera!


 
in effetti è una frase da sborone..... (ridicolo)

ma come ben sapete, non è certo il mio difetto peggiore.....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sono un egoista.... e non posso che pensare che tu abbia ragione...
> la mia ragazza conosce solo il meglio di me.... non il peggio....
> la mia amante idem.....
> 
> ...


mah, i difetti, se li si ritiene tali, si cerca di correggerli o di viverli con coerenza.
Puoi scegliere: puoi non andare da lei stasera e scriverle un sms in cui le spieghi che sei fidanzato ed è stato un errore; puoi lasciare la tua ragazza e vivere la vita da single, conquistando e vivendo di emozioni finchè ce n'è (direbbe il liga).
Puoi SEMPRE scegliere e decidere che razza di uomo essere....


----------



## Old stellamarina (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> in effetti è una frase da sborone..... (ridicolo)
> 
> ma come ben sapete, non è certo il mio difetto peggiore.....


Hai la mente contorta, sei un un paraculo pazzesco, ma alla fine mi stai pure simpatico


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Enumera!





Grande82 ha detto:


> mah, i difetti, se li si ritiene tali, si cerca di correggerli o di viverli con coerenza.
> Puoi scegliere: puoi non andare da lei stasera e scriverle un sms in cui le spieghi che sei fidanzato ed è stato un errore; puoi lasciare la tua ragazza e vivere la vita da single, conquistando e vivendo di emozioni finchè ce n'è (direbbe il liga).
> Puoi SEMPRE scegliere e decidere che razza di uomo essere....


 
o posso continuare a vivere nell'inganno fino a quando non dovrò fare i conti con le mie azioni.......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> o posso continuare a vivere nell'inganno fino a quando non dovrò fare i conti con le mie azioni.......


finora non ti è mai capitato di saggiare la durezza del muro, quindi?


----------



## Old fatanera (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> grazie....
> 
> veramente........


Lo penso sul serio!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> finora non ti è mai capitato di saggiare la durezza del muro, quindi?


 
no, ho preso qualche batosta d'amore, ma non mi hanno mai scoperto .....

a volte penso di essere talmente abile in queste cose che forse dovrei trovare il modo di lucrare........


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> o posso continuare a vivere nell'inganno fino a quando non dovrò fare i conti con le mie azioni.......


guarda, non è per insistere, ma ti rendi conto che non saresti il solo a sbattere il musetto contro il muro, ma lo farebbero con te almeno altre due persone? 
Non sarebbe meglio, se pensi sia un tuo modo di essere, essere single e viverti le tue storie, anche più d'una in contemporanea, con onestà? 
Anche i Don Giovanni rimorchiano, e pure parecchio! E non hanno bugie da dire.....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, non è per insistere, ma ti rendi conto che non saresti il solo a sbattere il musetto contro il muro, ma lo farebbero con te almeno altre due persone?
> Non sarebbe meglio, se pensi sia un tuo modo di essere, essere single e viverti le tue storie, anche più d'una in contemporanea, con onestà?
> Anche i Don Giovanni rimorchiano, e pure parecchio! E non hanno bugie da dire.....


 
sarebbe molto più logico..... però non ho nessuna intenzione di lasciare la mia ragazza.....

spero di guarire un giorno.... ma ogni volta che penso di essere in pace con me stesso mi ritrovo tra le cosce di una donna.....

cmq penso che se il mio castello di sabbia fatto di bugie e lati oscuri venisse meno sarebbe catastrofico più per chi mi è intorno che per me....

ed è questo, il fatto che non provo nessun pentimento che mi fa capire che sono pessimo.....

(ho raggiunto la consapevolezza che qui mi sono esposto come mai nella vita, che nessuno conosce il mio modo di pensare meglio di chi legge questo post)

I MIEI AFFETTI NON CREDEREBBERO AI LORO OCCHI.....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Guarire?
E da cosa, se tu sei fiero di essere come sei?


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> (ho raggiunto la consapevolezza che qui mi sono esposto come mai nella vita, che nessuno conosce *il mio modo di pensare* meglio di chi legge questo post)
> .....


 
non me ne vanterei, eh.

Ma personalmente:
- non perdo tempo con i provocatori
- ritengo che c'è speranza per tutti, nel caso contrario (cioé che tu non dica certe cose per provocare).

Auguri!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no, ho preso qualche batosta d'amore, ma non mi hanno mai scoperto .....
> 
> a volte penso di essere talmente abile in queste cose che forse dovrei trovare il modo di lucrare........
















   addirittura? Non faccio per gufare, ma diciamo che finora hai avuto una buona dose di destrezza accompagnata da un'altrettante buona dose di fortuna...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non me ne vanterei, eh.
> 
> Ma personalmente:
> - non perdo tempo con i provocatori
> ...


 
posso farti una domanda?

assomilgi al tuo avatar?


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> addirittura? Non faccio per gufare, ma diciamo che finora hai avuto una buona dose di destrezza accompagnata da un'altrettante buona dose di fortuna...


ma come si suol dire ... il tempo è galantuomo


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> posso farti una domanda?
> 
> assomilgi al tuo avatar?


Vere.... occhio che ce prova...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma come si suol dire ... il tempo è galantuomo


esatto triglietta


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> addirittura? Non faccio per gufare, ma diciamo che finora hai avuto una buona dose di destrezza accompagnata da un'altrettante buona dose di fortuna...


 
questo è sacrosanto.....

la fortuna è indispensabile nella vita, io l'aiuto un pò a venirmi in contro........


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> questo è sacrosanto.....
> 
> la fortuna è indispensabile nella vita, io l'aiuto un pò a venirmi in contro........


però lo sai che a volte è bastarda e quando meno te l'aspetti ti volta le spalle e... puf... ?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> ma come si suol dire ... il tempo è galantuomo


 
minchia che gufi!!!!!!

scommetto che non vedete l'ora che mi spiaccichi contro il MURO!!!


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2008)

Non assomiglio al mio avatar!


 so' meglio!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non assomiglio al mio avatar!
> 
> 
> so' meglio!


 
te lo chiesto perchè il tuo avatar ha un espressione talmente inflessibile che mi ha sconvolto....

meglio così..... mi sarebbe dispiaciuto per te......


----------



## Verena67 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> te lo chiesto perchè il tuo avatar ha un espressione talmente inflessibile che mi ha sconvolto....
> 
> meglio così..... mi sarebbe dispiaciuto per te......


 
mica è inflessibile, porella!

Anzi...le tagliano la testa!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mica è inflessibile, porella!
> 
> Anzi...le tagliano la testa!


vabbè, ma mica puoi raccontare sempre il finale!!!
Ps quando inzia su canale  5?


----------



## Old latriglia (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> minchia che gufi!!!!!!
> 
> scommetto che non vedete l'ora che mi spiaccichi contro il MURO!!!


no, sei tu che non hai capito che è solo questione di tempo  

	
	
		
		
	


	





succederà, noi al massimo scommettiamo sul quando


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

chi punta su stasera? 
Potete anche giocarvi la terza uscita o l'anniversario di un mese di rapporto o anche la sera in cui la ballerina deciderà di fargli una fantastica..... sorpresa! 
Però la posta sale, belle mie!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> chi punta su stasera?
> Potete anche giocarvi la terza uscita o l'anniversario di un mese di rapporto o anche la sera in cui la ballerina deciderà di fargli una fantastica..... sorpresa!
> Però la posta sale, belle mie!


 
forse non avete compreso la mia abilità in queste situazioni:

- la ballerina sa solo il mio nome e il cell che utilizza per chiamarmi è intestato ad un amico.

- sa che faccio il libero professionista (cosa non vera perchè lavoro in una società)

- la macchina con cui usciamo è intestata ad una società di noleggio che non concede informazioni...

le ho detto che vivo con mamma e papà.....

lei è sempre impeganta la sera per lavoro, io lo sono di giorno, quaindi ci vediamo solo nei suoi (pochi) momenti di libertà....

il fine settimana torna dalla famiglia.... quindi,..,,, niente rotture di scatole

e questo è solo l'inizio.....

cosa ne dite?


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> forse non avete compreso la mia abilità in queste situazioni:
> 
> - la ballerina sa solo il mio nome e il cell che utilizza per chiamarmi è intestato ad un amico.
> 
> ...


che capita che una sera sia libera per ragioni sue e ti chiama.... e trova staccato...... oppure che veda l'altro telefono e te ne chieda ragione.... o che sia più furba di te, o che qualcuno ti veda uscire dalla società e lo dica a lei e lei venga a farti la sorpresina, che vi incontriate per caso ovunque sia e lei veda la tua ragazza..... e questo è solo l'inizio, cosa ne dici?


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ti quoto gemellina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guardate è più forte di me! Ok! L'ultima volta e poi non scrivo più! Non volevo farlo! MA NON RIESCO ATRATTENERMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Basta , OK! L'ultima volta e BASTA!!!!!!!!!!!
GLIELO FATE CAPIRE A QUESTO ...... vabbè vabbè tento di stare calma! GLIELO FATE CAPIRE AL CARO LOSC, CHE A QUANTO PARE FORSE LA MIA STORIA NON L'HA NEANCHE LETTA BENE, CHE L'UOMO A CUI MI RIFERISCO IO E' *GABRIELE* E NON FABIO!!!!!!
Angelo confido in te! Glielo fai capire????????????!!!!!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Fabio MI HA DETTO CHE ERA FIDANZATO!!!! 
GABRIELE INVECE SI E' COMPORTATO ESATTAMENTE COME LUI!!!!  Mi ha fatto vivere il sogno di cui parla e, se proprio vogliamo essere precisi, l'avevo pure lasciato io per un attimo!  POI HO SCOPERTO CHE SI STAVA SPOSANDO!!!!
MI HA FERMATO MIO FRATELLO DALL'ANDARE DA LEI A DIRLE CHE RAZZA DI UOMO DI MER.. SI ERA SPOSATO!!!!!!!!!  IO CARO LOSC, CI STAVO ANDANDO!!!!!!!!!!  E MI AUGURO CHE LA BALLERINA NON SI FACCIA FERMARE DA NESSUNO E VADA DALLA TUA BELLA ADDORMENTATA A DIRLE CHE RAZZA DI UOMO HA ACCANTO!!!!!!!!
E occhio che le donne ferite hanno risorse inaspettate! Se vi racconto come sono riuscita ad avere il numero della mogliettina di Gabriele, forse non ci crederete...ma intanto è verità!!!! E sai che ancora oggi ce l'ho e sono tentata dal comporlo per dirle che razza di serpente schifoso a sposato?????
FABIO NON C'ENTRA NIENTE! HAI CAPITO???? NON SEI NEANCHE RIUSCITO A CAPIRE A QUALE CAPITOLO DELLA MIA VITA MI SONO RIFERITA FACENDOTI TUTTI QUESTI ATTACCHI...mi dici se non capisci neanche queste cose basilari, come hai fatto a fare tutti questi soldi di cui parli....???? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Ti ho svelato il mistero. Ora ADDIO CARO!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> che capita che una sera sia libera per ragioni sue e ti chiama.... e trova staccato...... oppure che veda l'altro telefono e te ne chieda ragione.... o che sia più furba di te, o che qualcuno ti veda uscire dalla società e lo dica a lei e lei venga a farti la sorpresina, che vi incontriate per caso ovunque sia e lei veda la tua ragazza..... e questo è solo l'inizio, cosa ne dici?


 
no dai, mi hai preso veramente per un dilettante....

io ho un telefono aziendale e uno privato..... quindi no problem, se trova staccato è normale, sono un bravo ragazzo che alle 10.30 spegne tutto... e va a nanna....

la porto solo in posti che la mia ragazza o la nostra cerchia di amici comuni non fequenta, la ballerina non conosce nessuno che conosca me.... 


la balleriana abita a 30 km da casa mia.....


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> forse non avete compreso la mia abilità in queste situazioni:
> 
> - la ballerina sa solo il mio nome e il cell che utilizza per chiamarmi è intestato ad un amico.
> 
> ...


No, amore mio. Allora SCUSA!!!! Io ti chiedo umilmente scusa per tutto quello che ti ho detto. 
Tu in realtà stai proprio male. Sarai pieno di soldi che però non riescono a colmare il vuoto che hai dentro.
Perchè non ne parli con qualcuno?? Ci sono tanti bravi psicologi. Poi tu con tutti i soldi che hai avrai ampia scelta.
Su! Sarà un percorso difficile, perchè chissà che ti trovano dentro, però devi cominciare gioia mia! Se no se già a 26 anni stai messo così male....!

Buona fortuna caro....!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Guardate è più forte di me! Ok! L'ultima volta e poi non scrivo più! Non volevo farlo! MA NON RIESCO ATRATTENERMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Basta , OK! L'ultima volta e BASTA!!!!!!!!!!!
> GLIELO FATE CAPIRE A QUESTO ...... vabbè vabbè tento di stare calma! GLIELO FATE CAPIRE AL CARO LOSC, CHE A QUANTO PARE FORSE LA MIA STORIA NON L'HA NEANCHE LETTA BENE, CHE L'UOMO A CUI MI RIFERISCO IO E' *GABRIELE* E NON FABIO!!!!!!
> Angelo confido in te! Glielo fai capire????????????!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


ma che cosa vuoi......

fabio, gabriele, che importa, il fatto, è che ti sei fatta abbindolare..... mi dispiace per te.... veramente....

parli di uomo di mer.... parli di quanto sia stato stronzo di quanto lo sia io.... ma tu che facevi i pompini nei parcheggi.... chissa il tuo angelo cosa avrà pensato quando lo è venuto a sapere....

o magari non sa ancora nulla..... il cornutone.....

mi fai ridere..... io non valgo un cazzo, ma ho il buon gusto di ammetterlo, tu forse lo sai, però mi hai trattato come se tu fossi senza macchia ed io una merda..... bhe sai cosa ti dico, siamo 2 facce della stessa medaglia....

ciao psicopatica.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Guardate è più forte di me! Ok! L'ultima volta e poi non scrivo più! Non volevo farlo! MA NON RIESCO ATRATTENERMI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Basta , OK! L'ultima volta e BASTA!!!!!!!!!!!
> GLIELO FATE CAPIRE A QUESTO ...... vabbè vabbè tento di stare calma! GLIELO FATE CAPIRE AL CARO LOSC, CHE A QUANTO PARE FORSE LA MIA STORIA NON L'HA NEANCHE LETTA BENE, CHE L'UOMO A CUI MI RIFERISCO IO E' *GABRIELE* E NON FABIO!!!!!!
> Angelo confido in te! Glielo fai capire????????????!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



io non ce la faccio più, sei una vipera quando ti ci metti  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Comunque, ora lancio una bomba, dato che siamo in confessionale, confesso ciò che finora ho taciuto, il mio lui, quello di Milena, è sposato e io l'ho scoperto solo di recente. Ora... prima ho fatto la brillante, lo ammetto, quando ho detto che vagherei citofono per citofono, in cerca della moglie. In realtà non ne avrei bisogno: ho l'indirizzo, il numero di telefono, potrei parlarle come e quando voglio, ma non è da me, farlo. Non riesco ad essere vendicativa neanche con chi se lo meriterebbe (e lui, obiettivamente, se lo meriterebbe... neanche dire che teneva il piede in due scarpe, ma bene in tre...). Questo solo per dire che a seconda di chi trova, la reazione può essere imprevedibile in qualsiasi circostanza. Un'amante consapevole e consenziente potrebbe, un bel giorno, decidere di non essere più consenziente, di volerlo tutto per sè e di sputtanarlo; un'amante consenziente che viene lasciata, potrebbe girarsi di balle e sputtanarlo, così come un'amante ignara di esserlo, quando lo viene a sapere, può rifiugiarsi in un cantuccio a leccarsi le ferite, senza per questo trasformarsi in un carnefice.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> forse non avete compreso la mia abilità in queste situazioni:
> 
> - la ballerina sa solo il mio nome e il cell che utilizza per chiamarmi è intestato ad un amico.
> 
> ...


quindi riassumendo le sole cose che le hai detto sono numero di telefono e nome... non sei il mio ex, vero?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> io non ce la faccio più, sei una vipera quando ti ci metti
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
grandissima............


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> quindi riassumendo le sole cose che le hai detto sono numero di telefono e nome... non sei il mio ex, vero?


 
le ho dato un cognome molto generico ed il mio II nome.....

pernso che per sgamarmi dovrebbe succedere l'inconcepibile.....

(cmq magari sono il tuo ex...................)


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> grandissima............


grazie, vogliamo vederci? Tanto, uno più, uno meno, a sto punto...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> grazie, vogliamo vederci? Tanto, uno più, uno meno, a sto punto...


 
forse non ho capito la tua storia.....

nn potresti farmi un riassuntino..... anche in MP.....

così capisco tutte ste sfumature che vi fanno ridere tanto.....


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

LO VEDETE.....??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Questo è proprio scemo...! Appena si sente attaccato risponde cosi....! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Da buon viziato, vuole sentirsi dire solo le cose che fanno comodo a lui!!!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	













No, LOSCemo, i pompini non erano nel parcheggio. Cos'è? Ci sei rimasto male che non te ne faccio uno anche a te...??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    E vieni va...! Cosi lo faccio sembrare un incidente e te lo stacco!!!!

Adios stupidino!

P.S. Tu non hai ammesso che fai schifo! IO SI! Tu no, caro! Rileggiti! Tu hai solo fatto lo sborone!
Ora fai una cosa, fatti dare tanti soldini dalla mamma e porta la tua ballerina a cena. Fatti dire da papà che non la devi fare pagare. 
Fatti spiegare da papino che devi evitare di metterla incinta.
Dopodichè, io si che ti gufo!
Te l'ho detto: ti auguro di avevere una figlia femmina che dovrà soffrire alo stesso modo di come tu stai facendo soffrire le tue donne. E ti auguro di venire scoperto dalla tua donna ufficiale cosi da perdere sia lei che la ballerina.
Poi ti vedremo piangere disperato come il bimbetto viziatello col pianto isterico a tentare di recuperere il giocattolo perduto...! E i tuoi soldini nel frattempo te li metti su per il ..... NASO!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> le ho dato un cognome molto generico ed il mio II nome.....
> 
> pernso che per sgamarmi dovrebbe succedere l'inconcepibile.....
> 
> (cmq magari sono il tuo ex...................)


(se hai parlato al telefono 5 minuti fa con la tua ex, sei tu)


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> LO VEDETE.....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
come credi.....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> (se hai parlato al telefono 5 minuti fa con la tua ex, sei tu)


 
sono io...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> forse non ho capito la tua storia.....
> 
> nn potresti farmi un riassuntino..... anche in MP.....
> 
> così capisco tutte ste sfumature che vi fanno ridere tanto.....



tranquillo, era una battuta e ridevo della tragicità della situazione (la mia, per intenderci).

Il riassunto te lo mando in privato, giusto perché gli altri sanno già tutto e non mi va di scrivere cose già scritte.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sono io...


Bizzarro, dato che lui non ha il computer


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tranquillo, era una battuta e ridevo della tragicità della situazione (la mia, per intenderci).
> 
> Il riassunto te lo mando in privato, giusto perché gli altri sanno già tutto e non mi va di scrivere cose già scritte.


 
ok, grazie ci tengo a sapere...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> LO VEDETE.....???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sei impazzita? Che c'entra la figlia femmina? Puoi pensare male quanto vuoi di lui, ma non vedo perché augurare male a una persona che non c'entra, una persona che al momento, manco esiste...
E comunque non mi pare neanche bello augurare male a lui Glicine...


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sei impazzita? Che c'entra la figlia femmina? Puoi pensare male quanto vuoi di lui, ma non vedo perché augurare male a una persona che non c'entra, una persona che al momento, manco esiste...
> E comunque non mi pare neanche bello augurare male a lui Glicine...


Ma se non lo sopporto! Te l'ho detto! Non lo sopporto! 
Basta. L'unica cosa e non leggere neanche più quello che scrive! 
E comunque a sto punto penso che sia finto dalla testa a i piedi! Finora non l'avevo mai detto di nessuno! Ma in questo caso forse è cosi! Questo ha inventato tutto! Ed io l'ho cagato fin troppo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ma se non lo sopporto! Te l'ho detto! Non lo sopporto!
> Basta. L'unica cosa e non leggere neanche più quello che scrive!
> E comunque a sto punto penso che sia finto dalla testa a i piedi! Finora non l'avevo mai detto di nessuno! Ma in questo caso forse è cosi! Questo ha inventato tutto! Ed io l'ho cagato fin troppo!



Appunto, non sopporti lui. Punto. Non fare la mafiosa che per colpire qualcuno, cominci sterminandogli i parenti più prossimi


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Appunto, non sopporti lui. Punto. Non fare la mafiosa che per colpire qualcuno, cominci sterminandogli i parenti più prossimi
















   NO che c'entra la mafiosa!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	














 Comunque ora che ci penso Gabriele ha avuto una figlia femmina!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	












     Sai che divertimento quando si fidanzerà col mio futuro figlio!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





DAI! SC 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  HERZO!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> NO che c'entra la mafiosa!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





angelodelmale ha detto:


> Appunto, non sopporti lui. Punto. Non fare la mafiosa che per colpire qualcuno, cominci sterminandogli i parenti più prossimi


 
ti ringrazio.... non penso nemmeno di meritarlo.... però apprezzo tanto chi (pur non condividendo nemmeno una virgola di ciò che sono) difende la correttezza dell'individuo in quanto tale......


thk


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> volevo raccontarvi brevemente la mia vicenda.... sono fidanzato da 3 anni e mezzo, convivo da 2.
> 
> ...


Non so quanti anni hai - fino a 25 anni direi che sia normale.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Admin ha detto:


> Non so quanti anni hai - fino a 25 anni direi che sia normale.


 ne ho 25, un mese 26.....

(cavolo normale è un complimento).....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine, sai, io non penso sia finto, ma solo straordinariamente egocentrico ed egoista, come tanti di quelli di cui nel sito si parla.
Solo che quelli nel sito non vengono a parlare perchè pensano vada tutto bene e loro sono normali e le loro storie non fanno male a nessuno (sul normale ci posso anche stare, posto che la varietà sia la normalità, ma sul fatto di non far nulla di male.....).
Allora mi domando cosa ci faccia qui Loscma (sì, lo chiedo proprio a te, genio del crimine!)...... 
FOrse così sereno e a posto non ci si sente? FOrse entro stasera vuol essere convinto a non andare? O vuole la pacca sulla spalla? Eppure l'ha fatto altre volte e lo rifarà... magari è stufo di questi giochini e vorrebbe una pilloletta per smettere di essere così instabile sentimentalmente? 
Per il Machiavellico, guarda, io ero attentissima, mai in pubblico, sempre posti isolati, arrivavamo separati, non mandavo quasi mai sms e chiamavo poco, lui ideme  cancellavamo ogni traccia.... eppure un giorno un'amica mi chiama e mi fa 'dove caXXo vai con pinco nella macchina tal de tali sulla via tal de tali?'..... passava di lì per caso e mi ha riconosciuto dentro l'auto...... 
La vita è strana.....
...tra l'altro ero con lui per lavoro, in quella specifica occasione......


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Glicine, sai, io non penso sia finto, ma solo straordinariamente egocentrico ed egoista, come tanti di quelli di cui nel sito si parla.
> Solo che quelli nel sito non vengono a parlare perchè pensano vada tutto bene e loro sono normali e le loro storie non fanno male a nessuno (sul normale ci posso anche stare, posto che la varietà sia la normalità, ma sul fatto di non far nulla di male.....).
> Allora mi domando cosa ci faccia qui Loscma (sì, lo chiedo proprio a te, genio del crimine!)......
> FOrse così sereno e a posto non ci si sente? FOrse entro stasera vuol essere convinto a non andare? O vuole la pacca sulla spalla? Eppure l'ha fatto altre volte e lo rifarà... magari è stufo di questi giochini e vorrebbe una pilloletta per smettere di essere così instabile sentimentalmente?
> ...


 
avresti potuto negare senza pietà......cmq per quello che mi riguarda sono in mezzo a voi perchè grazie al confronto (che tra i miei cari nn potrei avere così schietto) posso almeno avere il riferimento oggettivo delle persone normali.... e poi sono un tipo aperto a tutti i punti di vista.....

quindi,.....


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> avresti potuto negare senza pietà......cmq per quello che mi riguarda sono in mezzo a voi perchè grazie al confronto (che tra i miei cari nn potrei avere così schietto) posso almeno avere il riferimento oggettivo delle persone normali.... e poi sono un tipo aperto a tutti i punti di vista.....
> 
> quindi,.....


Non c'era ragione di usare la negazione: avevo una validissima ragione per essere con lui in quel momento. IO sono una libera professionista e quindi sono spesso fuori e con vari contatti, clienti o collaboratori!


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Glicine, sai, io non penso sia finto, ma solo straordinariamente egocentrico ed egoista, come tanti di quelli di cui nel sito si parla.
> Solo che quelli nel sito non vengono a parlare perchè pensano vada tutto bene e loro sono normali e le loro storie non fanno male a nessuno (sul normale ci posso anche stare, posto che la varietà sia la normalità, ma sul fatto di non far nulla di male.....).
> Allora mi domando cosa ci faccia qui Loscma (sì, lo chiedo proprio a te, genio del crimine!)......
> *FOrse così sereno e a posto non ci si sente? FOrse entro stasera vuol essere convinto a non andare?* O vuole la pacca sulla spalla? Eppure l'ha fatto altre volte e lo rifarà... magari è stufo di questi giochini e vorrebbe una pilloletta per smettere di essere così instabile sentimentalmente?
> ...


No, lo pensavo all'inizio. Ed è per questo che mi ero limitata al dargli solo dello str....
poi ho capito in relatà quel che è! Credo che forse solo io abbai capito veramente chi è! 
Lui non è venuto in cerca di consigli! Lui è venuto per fare lo sborone! Per sentirsi dare la pacca sulla spalla. Per sentirsi dire bravo. Per trovare qualche altro maschetto come lui che gli dia qualche consiglio che lui ancora non sa per essere ancora più machiavellico e con cui parlare delle donne come si parla nei bar e come fa con i suoi amichetti che lo stimeranno una merda (quel che è!) ma che stanno con lui solo per i soldi che dice di possedere!


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> No, lo pensavo all'inizio. Ed è per questo che mi ero limitata al dargli solo dello str....
> poi ho capito in relatà quel che è! Credo che forse solo io abbai capito veramente chi è!
> Lui non è venuto in cerca di consigli! Lui è venuto per fare lo sborone! Per sentirsi dare la pacca sulla spalla. Per sentirsi dire bravo. Per trovare qualche altro maschetto come lui che gli dia qualche consiglio che lui ancora non sa per essere ancora più machiavellico e con cui parlare delle donne come si parla nei bar e come fa con i suoi amichetti che lo stimeranno una merda (quel che è!) ma che stanno con lui solo per i soldi che dice di possedere!


e vabbè, allora lasciarlo nel suo brodo mi pare la strategia che dovresti adottare se credi questo....


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> e vabbè, allora lasciarlo nel suo brodo mi pare la strategia che dovresti adottare se credi questo....


INFATTI! Ma certe volte dice cosi tante str...... STRanezze che non riesco a trattenermi!






  E' per Grande ovviamente! Chè vuoi vedere che questo, scemo com'è, si crede pure che sia per lui...!!!!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> INFATTI! Ma certe volte dice cosi tante str...... STRanezze che non riesco a trattenermi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scemo, merda, stronzo.....

continua pure.... buon divertimento.....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (19 Giugno 2008)

saluto tutti.... a domani....

(Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......

saluti


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> saluto tutti.... a domani....
> 
> (Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......
> 
> saluti


mica è la tua prima volta!
Lo sai già bene, no?!!??!


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> cmq vi aggiorno sulla mia vicenda....
> 
> questa sera mi incontrerò con la mia amante.... andremo a cena e poi chissà....


Speriamo che non ti venga il flash di tutto ciò che ti abbiamo scritto mentre stai con lei  

	
	
		
		
	


	






giobbe ha detto:


> Diglielo a Persa che doveva apprezzare e goderseli i 6 anni di tradimento del marito...
> Tanto non sapeva niente, la sua percezione della realtà era bella...













Loscma1 ha detto:


> no, ho preso qualche batosta d'amore, ma non mi hanno mai scoperto .....
> 
> a volte penso di essere talmente abile in queste cose che forse dovrei trovare il modo di lucrare........


Mah ... io non sarei fiera di una cosa simile . Il fatto che non ti abbia mai beccato nessuna non ha nessun rilievo , conta invece il fatto che tu , per star bene , devi circondarti di più donne , e non è un bel vivere alla lunga . 



Loscma1 ha detto:


> forse non avete compreso la mia abilità in queste situazioni:
> 
> - la ballerina sa solo il mio nome e il cell che utilizza per chiamarmi è intestato ad un amico.
> 
> ...


Dico che un pò mi spaventano tutte queste balle preparate a tavolino .


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> saluto tutti.... a domani....
> 
> (Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......
> 
> saluti


Non fare lo sborone dai ...


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

in effetti avrei paura se l'adrenalina che mi fa sentire vivo fosse data da conquista e menzogna su tutti i fronti... prima o poi dovrà finire.... e allora...... mamma mia...


----------



## Old giobbe (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> saluto tutti.... a domani....
> 
> (Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......
> 
> saluti



Non scordati i preservativi.
E vedi di non incartarti da solo con le bugie che le donne non sono sceme.


----------



## Grande82 (19 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Non scordati i preservativi.
> E vedi di non incartarti da solo con le bugie che le donne non sono sceme.


Tranne quando specificatamente lo vogliamo....


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> saluto tutti.... a domani....
> 
> (Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......
> 
> saluti


 
Ho provato con tutte le mie forze a fermarlo. Non ci sono riuscita e se penso a quella povera ragazza che magari si sta preparando tutta felice e convinta di aver trovato un ragazzo sul quale sperare e poi invece prenderà 'sta batosta, mi piange veramente il cuore. Mi si stringe proprio. Mi viene da piangere veramente! Perchè so che significa. Si Paola, dimmi pure che sono Candy candy e che sono ridicola, ma IO SONO COSI. E non vedo perchè nasconderlo in un forum dove sono venuta proprio per aprirmi a 360 gradi.
Ora dico una cosa a LOSC per un' ultimissima volta e poi la finisco quà. 
NON TI AZZARDARE MAI PIU' A PARAGONARE TE A ME! LA TUA STORIA ALLA MIA STORIA! 
IO HO *DELUSO* QUALCUNO (IN PRIMIS ME STESSA!) MA NON HO MAI *ILLUSO* NESSUNO. Non so se ti rendi conto della differenza ma è molto grande!! HAI PARLATO DELL'ANGELO... CHE L'HO FERITO! E COME? NON SEI STATO PROPRIO TU A DIRE CHE SE NON SI RACCONTA NIENTE AL PARTNER UFFICIALE QUESTO RESTERA' SEMPRE TRANQUILLO E BEATO???????!!!
NON PERMETTERTI QUINDI A PAROGONARE IL MIO SCHIFO AL TUO SCHIFO! MAI PIU'! TU NE FAI MOLTO MA MOLTO DI PIU'
gLI UOMINI COME TE, MI FANNO RIBREZZO. E ADESSO GODITI LA TUA CONQUISTA (AMMESSO CHE TE LA DIA! E NON CAPISCA INVECE CHE RAZZA DI PERSONA SEI. PERCHE' FARLA COSI STUPIDA DAL NON CAPIRE CHI SEI?)
SAI CHE PIACERE A CONQUISTARE CON L'INGANNO...! VERAMENTE TI SENTI SODDISFATTO CON TE STESSO? VERAMENTE RIUSCIRAI A GUARDARTI ALLO SPECCHIO E A DIMENTICARE IL MALE CHE HAI FATTO GRATUITAMENTE A QUESTA RAGAZZA CHE NON PUò DIFENDERSI???
TUTTI SIAMO BRAVI A VINCERE UNA BATTAGLIA CONTRO UNO GIURANDOCI DISARMATI E POI ALL'IMPROVVISO USCIAMO UNA MITRAGLIATRICE. 
MA VERAMENTE POTREMO DIRCI FIERI DI NOI?? nON CI SENTIREMO SOLO DEI VIGLIACCHI???
Tu dici che domani ci dirai che sapore ha la menzogna. No, caro. Tu domani devi dirci che sapore ha la conquista con l'inganno!


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> sulla base di cosa mi dici questo.... guarda che contro il muro potrei anche già esserci finito..... ma poi di quali conseguenze parlate..... che la mia ragazza mi lasci?
> 
> che soffrirà lei, che soffra la ballerina? o che possa soffrire io.....
> 
> ...


Non sono solo su questa terra! 
Più che altro io credo che quello che la vita ci offre noi non possiamo rifiutarlo. non perchè non si possa, ma perchè non sarebbe giusto dire di no ad un'attrazione, mi piace chiamarla chimica, verso una persona solo perchè non è "moralmente giusto".
La vita è fatta per godersela, la vita è fatta per essere vissuta.

C'è una frase che mi piace. Meglio rimpiangere di aver fatto qualcosa che rimpiangere di non averlo fatto.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> carissime (intendo tutte quelle che non mi apprezzano)
> 
> io capisco perfettamente il Vs punto di vista..... voi avete la vostra morale, io ho la mia....
> 
> adesso, di insulti ne ho presi in abbondanza.... (e la cosa non è un problema).... però fatemi capire perchè vi sentite in diritto di insuiltarmi perchè sono ciò che sono (snob, benestante, oggettivamente piacente, disinibito, scorretto ecc....) ed io non potrei puntare il dito contro i brutti, pelati, trascurati e senza prospettive? (e che magari vi tradiscono ugualemtne)??


Arrivo tardi ma rispondo a tutto. 
Come mazzoli si fa il multiquotamento ancora non l'ho capito! Vabbè...

La morale è l'ipocrisia più grande a cui un uomo può appellarsi.

Non vai nè insultato, nè criticato, nè giudicato perchè è la tua vita e te la vivi come vuoi.
Se ti senti libero, felice, a posto con te stesso fai bene a vivere come stai vivendo.

Poi c'è chi non ci riesce, e non lo fa. Ma non significa che sia sbagliato come fai te, e solo una scelta.

Con lo stesso metro non puntare il dito verso i brutti.


----------



## Old Glicine (19 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Arrivo tardi ma rispondo a tutto.
> Come mazzoli si fa il multiquotamento ancora non l'ho capito! Vabbè...
> 
> La morale è l'ipocrisia più grande a cui un uomo può appellarsi.
> ...


Allora facciamo che nella vita è lecito tutto e non se ne parla più??? Ad esempio se uno sta bene uccidendo la gente, e che male c'è..? Niente carcere! Tanto se sta bene lui!
E non mi dire che in quel caso ci sarebbe l'uccisione di una vita mentre in altri casi...blà blà blà! 
Una persona può uccidersi in tanti modi!


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2008)

Ma questa è la sua vita e lui la vive come vuole, non per questo deve essere etichettato come distruttore della vita femminile presente sulla terra!

Non riprendiamo con la solfa che uccidere è come tradire.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Ho provato con tutte le mie forze a fermarlo. Non ci sono riuscita e se penso a quella povera ragazza che magari si sta preparando tutta felice e convinta di aver trovato un ragazzo sul quale sperare e poi invece prenderà 'sta batosta, mi piange veramente il cuore. Mi si stringe proprio. Mi viene da piangere veramente! Perchè so che significa. Si Paola, dimmi pure che sono Candy candy e che sono ridicola, ma IO SONO COSI. E non vedo perchè nasconderlo in un forum dove sono venuta proprio per aprirmi a 360 gradi.
> Ora dico una cosa a LOSC per un' ultimissima volta e poi la finisco quà.
> NON TI AZZARDARE MAI PIU' A PARAGONARE TE A ME! LA TUA STORIA ALLA MIA STORIA!
> IO HO *DELUSO* QUALCUNO (IN PRIMIS ME STESSA!) MA NON HO MAI *ILLUSO* NESSUNO. Non so se ti rendi conto della differenza ma è molto grande!! HAI PARLATO DELL'ANGELO... CHE L'HO FERITO! E COME? NON SEI STATO PROPRIO TU A DIRE CHE SE NON SI RACCONTA NIENTE AL PARTNER UFFICIALE QUESTO RESTERA' SEMPRE TRANQUILLO E BEATO???????!!!
> ...


 
Glicine, tu sei un melo, lui è un pero.

Sei stata ferita da un pero, che non era lui, ma pare gli assomigliasse. 

Ascolta, senza questa esperienza, dolorosissima per te, non avresti potuto riconoscere chi non ti assomiglia. Perchè non incominci ad osservare questa esperienza con quel distacco non della Vinta, ma di colei che ha aggiunto al proprio vissuto un qualcosa che l'ha fatta crescere.

 ti continui ad accanire contro di lui perchè sei incazzata con te stessa, con la tua ingenuità..ma che credi tesora...che tutti siamo nati_ imparati..._gli sberloni li abbiamo presi tutti...non c'è nulla che ci possa preservare da queste ingenuità.ci tocca crescere...facciamocene una ragione e facciamo buon uso dei dolori che la vita a gratis ci regala. Quello che non ammazza fortifica, cacciatelo nella testa Glicine.

e tu, sei vuoi , ne puoi uscire rafforzata. 

Lui si sentirà come ne ha voglia. pensa a come ti devi sentire TU. non proiettarti su quella ballerina...sta tranquillla che magari quella sa il fatto suo e si difenderà meglio di quanto non sei riuscita a fare tu.

concentrati tu di te.

e chiediti cosa hai imparato.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Ma questa è la sua vita e lui la vive come vuole, non per questo deve essere etichettato come distruttore della vita femminile presente sulla terra!
> 
> Non riprendiamo con la solfa che uccidere è come tradire.


 
bisogna stimare davvero poco le donne per affermare una cosa del genere.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

e poi basta con questo vittimismo raga...sveglia..passi lunghi e distesi...chiediamoci piuttosto perchè si attribuisce tutto questo* POTERE* ad una persona che altro di noi.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2008)

Io le donne le adoro, semplicemente non capisco per quale motivo debba essere attaccato da mezzo mondo perchè va a farsi una trombata con una donna che non sa che è fidanzato.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Allora facciamo che nella vita è lecito tutto e non se ne parla più??? Ad esempio se uno sta bene uccidendo la gente, e che male c'è..? Niente carcere! Tanto se sta bene lui!
> E non mi dire che in quel caso ci sarebbe l'uccisione di una vita mentre in altri casi...blà blà blà!
> Una persona può uccidersi in tanti modi!


e in altrettanti modi si puo' difendere glicine.


----------



## Miciolidia (19 Giugno 2008)

Libertà_Di_Scelta ha detto:


> Io le donne le adoro, semplicemente non capisco per quale motivo debba essere attaccato da mezzo mondo perchè va a farsi una trombata con una donna che non sa che è fidanzato.


 
libertà, lui è entrato chiedendoci se in lui c'è qualcosa di sbagliato. diversamente a noi non ce ne sarebbe , con tutto il rispetto , importato nulla.

ognuno ha detto la sua.


----------



## LDS (19 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> libertà, lui è entrato chiedendoci se in lui c'è qualcosa di sbagliato. diversamente a noi non ce ne sarebbe , con tutto il rispetto , importato nulla.
> 
> ognuno ha detto la sua.


Daccordo con te, ritiro.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

*LOscmA*

Ma cosa significa il tuo nick?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (19 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> vabbè, ma mica puoi raccontare sempre il finale!!!
> Ps quando inzia su canale 5?









































Mi hai fatto venire in mente una ragazzina tredicenne che avevo accompagnato a vedere Jesus Christ Superstar ...aspettava che i discepoli lo salvassero...


----------



## Old sperella (19 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> aspettava che i discepoli lo salvassero...


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Glicine, tu sei un melo, lui è un pero.
> 
> Sei stata ferita da un pero, che non era lui, ma pare gli assomigliasse.
> 
> ...


Micetta, ma perchè quel pero mi continua a tornare in mente ed, ogni volta che mi torna in mente, provo un dolore forte forte al petto ed allo stomaco di rabbia e delusione e dispiacere e incomprensione del perchè mi abbia voluto fare cosi tanto male?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Perchè se penso all'esperienza del pero Fabio la trovo costruttiva ed invece se penso al pero Gabriele sto solo tanto male ed ancora oggi gli spaccherei la faccia? Vorrei averlo davanti e chiedergli: <<MA PERCHE' MI HAI VOLUTO FARE TANTO MALE>>?????
Perchè micettina....????? Perchè se lo penso, il cuore ancora mi si stringe???

Un bacio grande Micettina.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Micetta, ma perchè quel pero mi continua a tornare in mente ed, ogni volta che mi torna in mente, provo un dolore forte forte al petto ed allo stomaco di rabbia e delusione e dispiacere e incomprensione del perchè mi abbia voluto fare cosi tanto male??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perché a suo modo Fabio ti è sembrato leale e ha lasciato a te la possibilità di scegliere.

Ma non proiettare su altri i tuoi sentimenti ...soprattutto su chi non sta dialogando con te.
Cerca di vedere altri punti di vista: è così che si elaborano le nostre esperienze.


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

Soprattutto, in amore non è che uno parte per farti del male.

Nella normalità uno pensa al proprio tornaconto: se è innamorato, di amare, se vuole farsi una storiella, di farsela senza troppe rotture di scatole.

Poi ci sono le aree di sofferenza create dalle NOSTRE (del tutto irrealistiche) aspettative 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Bacio!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> saluto tutti.... a domani....
> 
> (Vado a consumare il peccato) domani vi dirò che sapore ha la menzogna.......
> 
> saluti


 
Ciao a tutti....

La mia nottata si è conclusa alle 2.35 quando inserendo la retro ho parcheggiato la macchina nel parco davanti casa.....

un flash mi ha attraversato la mente..... ho rivissuto in un instante tutta la serata.... mi sono chiesto che cosa avevo vissuto quella notte..... 



ci siamo incontrati in centro.... e abbiamo puntato direttamente un ristorante.... antipasto, secondo, vino bianco.... conversazione stupenda....

siamo li da due ore..... sale la temperatura.... lo percepisco con chiarezza, usciamo dal ristorante, ed il tragitto fino alla macchina, dura 40 minuti, ogni 10 metri baci, tentazioni, desiderio.....

andiamo verso casa sua.... ci fermiano però in un motel.... camera bellissima, su due piani, con colori tenui e specchi ovunque.... apriamo lo champagne..... chiacchieriamo, iniziamo a non controllare più le nostre azioni.....

facciamo sesso.... lei è bellissima..... molto dolce.... sembra veramente coinvolta..... il lo stesso....

facciamo un bagno insieme, idromassaggio, sorseggiamo champagne...

ancora sesso...... poi il silenzio, i nostri corpi vicini che si abbracciano.....

si è fatto tardi.... è l'ora di tornare a casa...... ci salutiamo..... mi dice che martedì prossimo è libera.... vorrebbe rivedermi......

procedo verso casa.... ascolto buona musica e canticchio....

finalmente inserisco la retro.... sono le 2.35....

ripenso a tutto quello che ho vissuto, passa un attimo e rifletto sulla ballerina e la mia ragazza… Ignare…


se loro due sapessero la verità su questa notte probabilmente soffrirebbero tantissimo.....

ma come si fa ad essere così pessimi?, come si fa a non provare rimorsi o pentimenti?

Bhe non ho questa risposta… però vi informo che è così…. Non mi sento in colpa…..

Certo non penso di essere un semi-dio…. Però nemmeno il diavolo……

la menzogna, al mio palato è totalmente insapore.....(per ora.......)


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> La mia nottata si è conclusa alle 2.35 quando inserendo la retro ho parcheggiato la macchina nel parco davanti casa.....
> 
> ...


e chi te lo dice che soffrirebbero tantissimo?
potrebbe semplicemente succedere che ti arrivi un calcio in culo da entrambe. e arrivederci.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   MAddai!!! E poi alle 2 ti lascia andare a casa? Se eri single restavi nel motel tutta notte... mica può essere scema la ballerina.... o magari ha un fidanzato pure lei! E il martedì gioca a calcetto con gli amici


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> La mia nottata si è conclusa alle 2.35 quando inserendo la retro ho parcheggiato la macchina nel parco davanti casa.....
> 
> ...


 

Sii coerente con te stesso, dicci che in realtà non avevi bisogno dei nostri pareri, il tuo era solo un forte bisogno di soddisfare il tuo narcisismo


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


io quasi quasi spererei fosse tutta una balla... mi divertirei un bel po' con sto qua...


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


senza contare i tempi ....

vogliamo dire che ci si trova presto e si va a cena alle 20?
ordini, arriva, passano ste 2 ore ...... e poi in "solo" 4 fai tutto il resto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









senza contare che avevo capito fosse ballerina in un locale .... e non lavora di giovedi?


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gaurda ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
pensa ciò che vuoi....

(però l'idea che lei possa essere fidanzata..... è interessante... anche se purtroppo non ci farei troppo affidamento)

(il motel... inutile dire che era collaudatissimo)....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Inizio serata ore 21, ristorante, ordinano, arrivano gliantipasti, sono circa le 21.45, immagino, poi i secondi, anche se è strano prendere solo un secondo,se è di pesce, in genere si prende anche il primo di pesce e visto il vino bianco... pesce era (o tacchino, al primo apputnamento?).... Il secondo arriva alle 22.30 circa, non prima e per finire la bottiglia ci saranno volute...diciamo le 23? Poi un dolce, il conto....sono le 23.30 se non più tardi.
Arrivo alla macchina, in 40 minuti, direi quindi le 24.00 o anche le 00.15.
Partono e decidono di fermarsi al motel, che essendo sulla strada dista almeno 15 minuti.
Sono le 00.30.
Check in e sistemazione in camera! Circa l'1.00 di notte.... 
I tempi di ritorno, visto che lei abita a 30km da lui sono circa mezz'ora.
Se è arrivato a casa alle2.35 vuol dire che alle 2.00 aveva lasciato lei a casa.
Quindi tra l' 1.00 e le 2.00 hanno fatto l'amore due volte, nell'idromassaggio tra l'altro, bevuto chhampagne, fatto una doccia, poi sono usciti, check out e infine accompagnamento di lei a casa.....
Lo chiamavamo speedy gonzales!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

cavolo.... che fiducia che avete.....

io mi espongo nel profondo.... e voi fate i diffidenti....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> cavolo.... che fiducia che avete.....
> 
> io mi espongo nel profondo.... e voi fate i diffidenti....


ehm.... ci dobbiamo commuovere?

Uno che si espone nel profondo si mette in discussione, losc, non vienen qui a raccontare bravate dicendo poi ok, sono cattivo, ma ne sono fiero e non ho rimorsi! Se permetti, detto una volta o due poi stufa..... oppure sei tu che sei stufo di essere così?


----------



## Old alesera (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm.... ci dobbiamo commuovere?
> 
> Uno che si espone nel profondo si mette in discussione, losc, non vienen qui a raccontare bravate dicendo poi ok, sono cattivo, ma ne sono fiero e non ho rimorsi! Se permetti, detto una volta o due poi stufa..... oppure sei tu che sei stufo di essere così?



per me dice un sacco di cavolate....non gli credo


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ehm.... ci dobbiamo commuovere?
> 
> Uno che si espone nel profondo si mette in discussione, losc, non vienen qui a raccontare bravate dicendo poi ok, sono cattivo, ma ne sono fiero e non ho rimorsi! Se permetti, detto una volta o due poi stufa..... oppure sei tu che sei stufo di essere così?


 
senti grande 82, 

ho esposto le cose per come sono andate... libero di crederci o no....

ti sei messo a fare l'agenda della mia serata con gli orari ecc.. (MA CHI TI CREDI DI ESSERE, IL MAGO OTELMA.....)

Cmq di pure quello che ti pare.....

mi avete abituato ad ingiurie peggiori di essere paragonato a speedy gonzalessss!!!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> senti grande 82,
> 
> ho esposto le cose per come sono andate... libero di crederci o no....
> 
> ...


scusa posso chiederti che lavoro fai e quanti anni hai?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> senti grande 82,
> 
> ho esposto le cose per come sono andate... libero di crederci o no....
> 
> ...


Ingiurie? E quando mai ti avrei insultato? 
Ho solo fatto un'analisi scientifica e dettagliata..... il mago della camera da letto finora sei e resti tu!
Per la cronaca sono donna e pure traditrice! Con un uomo sposato, pensa tu!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

lavoro nell energia (commerciale).... ho 26 anni....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Ingiurie? E quando mai ti avrei insultato?
> Ho solo fatto un'analisi scientifica e dettagliata..... il mago della camera da letto finora sei e resti tu!
> Per la cronaca sono donna e pure traditrice! Con un uomo sposato, pensa tu!


 
interessante!!! non lo sapevo 

donna traditrice..... notevole....

(la tua analisi è una cazzata)

inizio cena 20.15 
fine cena 22.20
arrivo motel 23.30

il resto fatti i conti...

cmq, mai detto di essere rocco siffredi...... ma lo so, per voi donne non basta mai.....


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> interessante!!! non lo sapevo
> 
> donna traditrice..... notevole....
> 
> ...


non ci hai detto quanto ci hai messo a parcheggiare l'auto in retromarcia, però...
son dettagli importanti...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> non ci hai detto quanto ci hai messo a parcheggiare l'auto in retromarcia, però...
> son dettagli importanti...


 
bella questa.....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> la menzogna, al mio palato è totalmente insapore.....(per ora.......)


 
l'unica cosa totalmente insapore qui è la tua storiella cafonal - trash! Maddai, lo champagne nell'idromassaggio! Ma nemmeno a Dallas....ed erano trent'anni fa...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'unica cosa totalmente insapore qui è la tua storiella cafonal - trash! Maddai, lo champagne nell'idromassaggio! Ma nemmeno a Dallas....ed erano trent'anni fa...


si si.... tutti a denigrare.....

come per il grano.....

trash saranno le serate in osteria con la tovagletta di carta, fare sesso nel più squallido dei parcheggi....

ma fare 2 chiacchiere in vasca sorseggiando champagn.....

lo trovo sempre piacevolissimo.....

cmq sono sempre più dell'idea che alla  le vostre reazioni di scetticismo sono dettate semplicemente dal fatto che non capita certo tutti i giorni di vivere queste esperienze....

e questo è il motivo per cui io cerco di viverle fino in fondo....

io credo di aver passato una serata pazzesca ..... sono certo che la maggior parte dei maschietti ieri sera mi avrebbe invidiato.....


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

c'è capitato di MEGLIO


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> l'unica cosa totalmente insapore qui è la tua storiella cafonal - trash! Maddai, lo champagne nell'idromassaggio! Ma nemmeno a Dallas....ed erano trent'anni fa...


con quel che costa lo champagne... cosa dovevano fare, buttarlo via?
spero abbiamo bevuto a collo,tanto per essere ancora più cafonal.. io lo avrei fatto..


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> con quel che costa lo champagne... cosa dovevano fare, buttarlo via?
> spero abbiamo bevuto a collo,tanto per essere ancora più cafonal.. io lo avrei fatto..


 
incrociando i bicchieri...


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> incrociando i bicchieri...


ma va.. no, no.. direttamente dal collo della bottiglia, con rutto finale liberatorio...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> ma va.. no, no.. direttamente dal collo della bottiglia, con rutto finale liberatorio...


 
minchia che ridere......

troppo simpatici....

l'inviadia è brutta....


----------



## Old Anna A (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> minchia che ridere......
> 
> troppo simpatici....
> 
> l'inviadia è brutta....


quanto tempo ci hai messo a parcheggiare in retromarcia nel parco?


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> no dai, mi hai preso veramente per un dilettante....
> 
> io ho un telefono aziendale e uno privato..... quindi no problem, se trova staccato è normale, sono un bravo ragazzo che alle 10.30 spegne tutto... e va a nanna....
> 
> ...


Molta gente conosce me a 30km da casa mia....nelle 2 città tra le quali si trova il mio paese...sono sicura, che se io e Glicine ci incontrassimo ci riconosceremmo, chissà qnte volte ci siamo beccate in facoltà!!!!E poi ci sono mie amiche che sanno con chi mi frequento, senza per forza che il lui in qstione le abbia mai viste(ma loro hanno visto lui) e spesso si frequenta posti diversi...

Ora parlando seriamente...sei bravo senza dubbio a tenere in piedi queste situazioni, ma ti ripeto, mai sottovalutare chi hai di fronte!!! E cmq ne faccio sempre un discorso di correttezza...e poi mi viene 1 dubbio:
"Losc. vuoi darle l'immagine del bravo ragazzo che va a letto presto, vuoi darle l'illusione di una bella storia fra di voi, di poter costruire...Ma quanto durano in genere queste tue tresche?!?"
Perchè secondo me, se uno ama la propria donna, ammesso che vada a cercarsi altre storie, le fa durare pochissimo e cmq lo dice di nn essere libero...Se invece vuoi per forza una storia parallella, o qualcosa che nn va nel tuo rapporto principale c'è...oppure godi nel prendere in giro(inteso ne senso di farla franca e sentirti furbo)perchè ti da un senso di superiorità!!!


----------



## Verena67 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> minchia che ridere......
> 
> troppo simpatici....
> 
> l'inviadia è brutta....


 
l'invidia è brutta, l'inviada (con il viado?) non so!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si si.... tutti a denigrare.....
> 
> come per il grano.....
> 
> ...



ops... è improvvisamente saltato nuovamente fuori il tuo narcisismo. Perché solo tu devi essere fonte di invidia per i maschietti, e non può esserlo la ballerina per le femminucce?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> Molta gente conosce me a 30km da casa mia....nelle 2 città tra le quali si trova il mio paese...sono sicura, che se io e Glicine ci incontrassimo ci riconosceremmo, chissà qnte volte ci siamo beccate in facoltà!!!!E poi ci sono mie amiche che sanno con chi mi frequento, senza per forza che il lui in qstione le abbia mai viste(ma loro hanno visto lui) e spesso si frequenta posti diversi...
> 
> Ora parlando seriamente...sei bravo senza dubbio a tenere in piedi queste situazioni, ma ti ripeto, mai sottovalutare chi hai di fronte!!! E cmq ne faccio sempre un discorso di correttezza...e poi mi viene 1 dubbio:
> "Losc. vuoi darle l'immagine del bravo ragazzo che va a letto presto, vuoi darle l'illusione di una bella storia fra di voi, di poter costruire...Ma quanto durano in genere queste tue tresche?!?"
> Perchè secondo me, se uno ama la propria donna, ammesso che vada a cercarsi altre storie, le fa durare pochissimo e cmq lo dice di nn essere libero...Se invece vuoi per forza una storia parallella, o qualcosa che nn va nel tuo rapporto principale c'è...oppure godi nel prendere in giro(inteso ne senso di farla franca e sentirti furbo)perchè ti da un senso di superiorità!!!


 
solitamente queste tresche durano poco, meno di 1 mese, così da evitare di farsi troppo male..... penso che più che nel mio rapporto le cose che non funzionano sono nel mio cervello.....

cmq se penso a ieri sera, non sento un trasporto emotivo, ieri ammetto di essere stato benissimo, ma a mente fredda, forse, è più quello che c'è intorno a queste cose che l'atto in se....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> solitamente queste tresche durano poco, meno di 1 mese, così da evitare di farsi troppo male..... *penso che più che nel mio rapporto le cose che non funzionano sono nel mio cervello...*..
> 
> cmq se penso a ieri sera, non sento un trasporto emotivo, ieri ammetto di essere stato benissimo, ma a mente fredda, forse, è più quello che c'è intorno a queste cose che l'atto in se....



in buona sostanza, correggimi se sbaglio, sei talmente preso dall'organizzazione, dall'adrenalina che il raccontar menzogne in qualche modo ti trasmette, dal gongolarti di essere un così bravo e non-sgamabile traditore, da non riuscire a godere come dovresti della trombata in sè?

credo che la tua affermazione sia decisamente veritiera, anche perché sei fermamente convinto che nel tuo rapporto di coppia non ci sia nulla che non vada e, se realmente è come da te descritto, sono d'accordo. E' sul rapporto con te stesso che nutro serie perplessità...


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> solitamente queste tresche durano poco, meno di 1 mese, così da evitare di farsi troppo male..... penso che più che nel mio rapporto le cose che non funzionano sono nel mio cervello.....
> 
> cmq se penso a ieri sera, non sento un trasporto emotivo, ieri ammetto di essere stato benissimo, ma a mente fredda, forse, è più quello che c'è intorno a queste cose che l'atto in se....


La situazione, il contesto?!?

però per esperienza, qualcosa può sempre sfuggire di mano, anche se dici che nn è nel tuo rapporto, ma nella tua testa....e se lei fosse una tipa affine al tuo modo di essere, che sapesse come prenderti?!?

Col mio ex, iniziò così....mi sottovalutava, pensava che dopo un mese sarebbe finita....abitava anche lui in un altra città...poi invece è continuata...


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ops... è improvvisamente saltato nuovamente fuori il tuo narcisismo. Perché solo tu devi essere fonte di invidia per i maschietti, e non può esserlo la ballerina per le femminucce?


perche' e' il mondo che ruota intorno a lui


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> in buona sostanza, correggimi se sbaglio, sei talmente preso dall'organizzazione, dall'adrenalina che il raccontar menzogne in qualche modo ti trasmette, dal gongolarti di essere un così bravo e non-sgamabile traditore, da non riuscire a godere come dovresti della trombata in sè?
> 
> credo che la tua affermazione sia decisamente veritiera, anche perché sei fermamente convinto che nel tuo rapporto di coppia non ci sia nulla che non vada e, se realmente è come da te descritto, sono d'accordo. E' sul rapporto con te stesso che nutro serie perplessità...


 
mi devi spiegare come fai a colgiere sempre (e perfettamente) QUESTI ASPETTI.....

Sono ammirato!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> perche' e' il mondo che ruota intorno a lui




Come Megan Gale nello spot Vodafone? "Vodafone, ciuccio inciorno a me".


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2008)

Ragazze ... siete TERRIBILI!


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> guarda, se prima pensavo fosse vero, *dopo il motel con gli specchi e l'idromassaggio lungo il percorso di casa sua.... non ci credo nemmeno se mi paghi!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Vero Grande?   ANCHE SECONDO ME!!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Mi dispiace, non l'ho mai pensato di nessuno! Ma questo è finto come le tette di Pamela Anderson!

Questo è stato tutta la notte a giocare alla playstation con gli amici (tutti maschi!)! Ed ha pure perso tutte le partite! Poi, quando è ritornato a casa perchè la mamma l'ha preso per le orecchie perchè si era fatto tardi, ha cominciato a piangere per il dispiacere di aver perso e perchè la mamma ora non gli compra più il lecca lecca PER 2 SETTIMANE!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma ti pare che uno a 25 anni, con i tempi che corrono, guadagna tutti sti soldi e se ne va nei motel con L'iDROMASSAGGIO????!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> mi devi spiegare come fai a colgiere sempre (e perfettamente) QUESTI ASPETTI.....
> 
> Sono ammirato!


Hai mai pensato che la tua ragazza ufficiale sia così tranquilla e serena perche' si comporta esattamente come te????


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che la tua ragazza ufficiale sia così tranquilla e serena perche' si comporta esattamente come te????


quotissimo....

ma ovviamente lui penserà di No, perchè lei si è sempre fatta vedere innamorata!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Hai mai pensato che la tua ragazza ufficiale sia così tranquilla e serena perche' si comporta esattamente come te????





























  BRAVISSIMA! Gliel'ho detto anch'io! Ma lui non ha risposto. Si è interessato di più quando ho messo in dubbio la sua prestanza fisica!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Date retta a me: questo è proprio un pirla!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E molti di voi sono fin troppo buoni con lui!


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vero Grande? ANCHE SECONDO ME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MI QUOTO! Non si sa mai, essendo alla fine della pagina fosse sfuggito il mio concetto!


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> MI QUOTO! Non si sa mai, essendo alla fine della pagina fosse sfuggito il mio concetto!



OK ti do una mano anche io, ti quoto


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> per me dice un sacco di cavolate....non gli credo


 









    ANCHE SECONDO ME! 
ma poi, se dice che fa un sacco di soldi e per di più con quel lavoro lì, COME CACCHIO FA AD ESSERE NOTTE E GIORNO BUTTATO SU QUESTO FORUM????!!!!
DATEMI RETTA.... QUESTO E' FASULLO COME LE TETTE DI PAMELA ANDERSON!!!

Però in compenso mi sto scompisciando dalle risate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo se invece devo pensare ai problemi che deve aver dentro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! Poverino, mi fa tenerezza!


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK ti do una mano anche io, ti quoto
















  GRAZIE MARI!!!!


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> OK ti do una mano anche io, ti quoto


te ne do una anch'io cara Glicine


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> BRAVISSIMA! Gliel'ho detto anch'io! Ma lui non ha risposto. Si è interessato di più quando ho messo in dubbio la sua prestanza fisica!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E basta... 
ps. siamo fin troppo buoni anche con te a volte


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> E basta...
> ps. siamo fin troppo buoni anche con te a volte


TU MAI!!!


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> te ne do una anch'io cara Glicine








   Thanks darling!!!


----------



## Old mirtilla (20 Giugno 2008)

*DA GLICINE:*









  ANCHE SECONDO ME! 
ma poi, se dice che fa un sacco di soldi e per di più con quel lavoro lì, COME CACCHIO FA AD ESSERE NOTTE E GIORNO BUTTATO SU QUESTO FORUM????!!!!
DATEMI RETTA.... QUESTO E' FASULLO COME LE TETTE DI PAMELA ANDERSON!!!

Però in compenso mi sto scompisciando dalle risate! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Certo se invece devo pensare ai problemi che deve aver dentro.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ! Poverino, mi fa tenerezza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






(purtroppo per problemi di pc nn riesco a quotare)

Tenerezza.....si, fa tenerezza....come un maiale che sta per essere macellato.... però poi pensi alle salsicce e ai salamini e.....CHISSENEFREGA!!
Il resto quoto a 1000.
Infatti, secondo me, l'offesa più grande per LOSCemo sarebbe abbandonare in massa questo thread.... il suo egocentrismo lo autodistruggerebbe, datemi retta!
E magari così si scopre anche....
Che ne dite, proviamo?


----------



## Old alesera (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si si.... tutti a denigrare.....
> 
> come per il grano.....
> 
> ...



sono le serate più piacevoli....e ti dimentichi dato che scrivi veloce eh, sempre qualche lettera.
io amo le osterie. e te resti sempre un poveraccio


----------



## Old alesera (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si si.... tutti a denigrare.....
> 
> come per il grano.....
> 
> ...


io no fidati, mi sono visto Gomorra con un amico al cinema.
ecc forse ieri sera ho visto lo squallore al cinema te lo hai vissuto per te stesso


----------



## Old stellamarina (20 Giugno 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> [/u]io no fidati, mi sono visto Gomorra con un amico al cinema.
> ecc forse ieri sera ho visto lo squllore al cinema te lo hai vissuto per te stesso


questa te al quoto proprio


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

mirtilla ha detto:


> secondo me, l'offesa più grande per LOSCemo sarebbe abbandonare in massa questo thread.... il suo egocentrismo lo autodistruggerebbe, datemi retta!
> E magari così si scopre anche....
> Che ne dite, proviamo?


TU SEI UN GENIO!!!!!    

	
	
		
		
	


	












Io ci avevo pensato ma avevo paura a dirlo! Poi te le immagini le cazziate di Paoletta....vero..???
Comunque secondo me sarebbe l'unica cosa da fare! Ma dobbiamo farla TUTTI!

BRAVA MIRTILLINA!  Dalla foto mi stai pure simpatica!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> TU MAI!!!



Sapessi quante volte e quanto mi trattengo, mi proporresti per la beatificazione... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





p.s. aridaje con 'sta spada


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> La mia nottata si è conclusa alle 2.35 quando inserendo la retro ho parcheggiato la macchina nel parco davanti casa.....
> 
> ...

















































Sembri un Chen che non ha studiato


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri un Chen che non ha studiato


C'ho pensato anch'io... 

	
	
		
		
	


	












Ma nn ci credo, Il Samurai è il Samurai...!!!!


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri un Chen che non ha studiato















































































































































































adesso e' Natale!






​


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vero Grande?   ANCHE SECONDO ME!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ma perché, scusate? Nel percorso da casa mia ai paesi attorno è pieno di Motel... cosa c'è di strano, se non vive là sui monti con annette, dove il cielo è sempre blu?
Glicine sei pratica di Motel? Ce ne sono che costano più degli alberghi...


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sapessi quante volte e quanto mi trattengo, mi proporresti per la beatificazione...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
La esco perchè so che è l'unica cosa che ti spaventa...! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Me l'hai confidato una volta ed allora come una carognetta approfitto della tua debolezza!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	


















 IH IH IH !! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




    Che nanetta malefica che sono!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri un Chen che non ha studiato



 _AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
AHAH!!!_ 

poteva rimanere offesa


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ma perché, scusate? Nel percorso da casa mia ai paesi attorno è pieno di Motel... cosa c'è di strano, se non vive là sui monti con annette, dove il cielo è sempre blu?
> Glicine sei pratica di Motel? Ce ne sono che costano più degli alberghi...








 Paola ora vengo lì e te lo giuro che il ginocchio te lo sistemo io una volta per tutte!!!!!






 Credi ancora a questo e gli dai retta???!!!   
Certe volte mi fai proprio imbestialire!!!

Ma poi ti amo e pazienza ti accetto per quello che sei!
Ma oggi niente bacini! Solo questo:


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> adesso e' Natale!​

















Eh...scende giù dal ciel...LOSCeeeemoooo! Ta ta ra ta ra ta ra ta....!













BASTA! BASTA! Ho promesso a Persa che mi sarei data una calmata! 
Scusa Persa! 
Però ammettilo! Era carina questa canzoncina...?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Paola ora vengo lì e te lo giuro che il ginocchio te lo sistemo io una volta per tutte!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glicine... ora ti chiedo... spassionatamente... quando ci hai raccontato la tua storia, quanto ci abbiamo messo a crederti? Quante volte ti abbiamo detto che eri un clone o semplicemente una persona che si stava inventando una storia? E soprattutto, TU, quanto ti sei incazzata per questo? E, te lo dico molto onestamente, quando l'altro giorno ho riletto il tuo primo thread, in cerca di quella famosa frase di cui accusavi persa, l'ho trovata irreale come la prima volta.
Ora... che si fa? La tua per quanto irreale deve essere vera e la sua no?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Il fatto che molti possano pensare che ho inventato questa storia, mi ha lasciato veramente interdetto....

un conto è essere giudicato per i propri comportamenti, un altro è essere presi per un ciarlatano....

preferivo essere sommerso da messaggi d'odio per il mio comportamento..... ma ripeto.... forse il vostro comportamento è la vera risposta al quesito.....

serate come quella di ieri sono talmente strane ed inconsuete che vale la pena viverle..... 

vi chiedo.... visto che mi avete dato dello stronzo, della merda... del cinico e del bugiardo.....

nessuno di voi ha il coraggio di ammettere che avrebbero voluto essere al posto mio?


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Il fatto che molti possano pensare che ho inventato questa storia, mi ha lasciato veramente interdetto....
> 
> un conto è essere giudicato per i propri comportamenti, un altro è essere presi per un ciarlatano....
> 
> ...



Ma fammi il piacere va ...  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   tu sei tutto fuso.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Il fatto che molti possano pensare che ho inventato questa storia, mi ha lasciato veramente interdetto....
> 
> un conto è essere giudicato per i propri comportamenti, un altro è essere presi per un ciarlatano....
> 
> ...


In tutta onestà ti posso dire che d serate come quelle ne ho vissute più d'una, ma non ci ho trovato nulla di più rispetto a serate svoltesi in casa. Insomma... non è il motel a far la differenza, né lo champagne (che bevuto a casa, è buono alla stessa maniera). La vera differenza è che anche quando si è trattato di una sera e via, ognuno era consapevole della situazione dell'altro.


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> In tutta onestà ti posso dire che d serate come quelle ne ho vissute più d'una, ma non ci ho trovato nulla di più rispetto a serate svoltesi in casa. Insomma... non è il motel a far la differenza, né lo champagne (che bevuto a casa, è buono alla stessa maniera). La vera differenza è che anche quando si è trattato di una sera e via, ognuno era consapevole della situazione dell'altro.


OH! E' proprio quello il punto! Cmq, va, lasciam perdere!

LoSC, ma le fragole non c'erano però....!!!  AH! Grave mancanza! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





P.S. In tutta sincerità? Preferisco una serata in casa dove si mangia la pizza nel cartone senza neanche tagliarla e senza neanche stare a tavola.
Sul divano col cartone tra le gambe. BIRRA e... rutto libero (per lui)  ruttino un pò meno libero (per me!)
Se la birra non cè, non fa niente! L'acqua frizzante può bastare!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

cofusa27q ha detto:


> quotissimo....
> 
> ma ovviamente lui penserà di No, perchè lei si è sempre fatta vedere innamorata!!!


guarda che sono cinico, non vivo nel paese dei balocchi.... metto tutto in conto....


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Sembri un Chen che non ha studiato


A me ricorda Unodinoi con qualche anno in meno.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Losc, se avessimo pensato che era una cosa così belal da viversela ti avremmo detto che era irreale perchè troppo bella.
Io invece (e molti con me) diciamo che è irreale perchè ridicola! L'idromassaggio e lo champagne possono far parte solo di un sogno erotico che magari trova concretezza, con la giusta premeditazione, in una fase più scanzonatoria e collaudata del rapporto, come l'hai descritto tu sembra più una puntata di beautiful che una cosa realizzabile! 
E lo dico ben conscia che un fine settimana di relax con l'amante nell'idromassaggio a suo tempo l'avrei fatto, ma non come una romanticheria forzata come la poni tu!
Spezzando invece una lancia a tuo favore devo dire a glicine che io sono tua coetanea e più o meno siamo lì come guadagno, per cui una serata così volendo posso permettermela benissimo, quindi il discorso economico conta poco. 
Quello che ancora non capisco (forse tu losc mi puoi illuminare) è come mai ti trovi a scriverne qui, pur avendolo fatto molte volte e non avendo rimorsi o voglia di introspezione alcuna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

A me sembra proprio squallida e mi passerebbe tutta la "poesia" se qualcuno me la proponesse.
E' proprio roba da Grande Fratello.

Poi c'è chi sogna di girare in Ferrari con un vestito di Cavalli e di andare al Billioner ...io no.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Losc, se avessimo pensato che era una cosa così belal da viversela ti avremmo detto che era irreale perchè troppo bella.
> Io invece (e molti con me) diciamo che è irreale perchè ridicola! L'idromassaggio e lo champagne possono far parte solo di un sogno erotico che magari trova concretezza, con la giusta premeditazione, in una fase più scanzonatoria e collaudata del rapporto, come l'hai descritto tu sembra più una puntata di beautiful che una cosa realizzabile!
> E lo dico ben conscia che un fine settimana di relax con l'amante nell'idromassaggio a suo tempo l'avrei fatto, ma non come una romanticheria forzata come la poni tu!
> Spezzando invece una lancia a tuo favore devo dire a glicine che io sono tua coetanea e più o meno siamo lì come guadagno, per cui una serata così volendo posso permettermela benissimo, quindi il discorso economico conta poco.
> Quello che ancora non capisco (forse tu losc mi puoi illuminare) è come mai ti trovi a scriverne qui, pur avendolo fatto molte volte e non avendo rimorsi o voglia di introspezione alcuna.


scusa grande 82, ma dalle mie parti in una qualunque suite di motel da 4 stelle c'è una bottiglia di moet chandon x 2 persone, e visto che anche tu viaggi su certe cifre..... dovresti capire...

poi, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che non ho voglia di introspezione.....

poi.... se vuoi credermi bene.... diversamente..... come vuoi....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra proprio squallida e mi passerebbe tutta la "poesia" se qualcuno me la proponesse.
> E' proprio roba da Grande Fratello.
> 
> Poi c'è chi sogno di girare in Ferrari con un vestito di Cavalli e di andare al Billioner ...io no.


io credo nel fatto che non a tutti piacciano queste cose.... però sentirmi dire che a tutti fanno schifo....

bhe mi sembra troppo......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Losc, se avessimo pensato che era una cosa così belal da viversela ti avremmo detto che era irreale perchè troppo bella.
> Io invece (e molti con me) diciamo che è irreale perchè ridicola! L'idromassaggio e lo champagne possono far parte solo di un sogno erotico che magari trova concretezza, con la giusta premeditazione, in una fase più scanzonatoria e collaudata del rapporto, come l'hai descritto tu sembra più una puntata di beautiful che una cosa realizzabile!
> E lo dico ben conscia che un fine settimana di relax con l'amante nell'idromassaggio a suo tempo l'avrei fatto, ma non come una romanticheria forzata come la poni tu!
> Spezzando invece una lancia a tuo favore devo dire a glicine che io sono tua coetanea e più o meno siamo lì come guadagno, per cui una serata così volendo posso permettermela benissimo, quindi il discorso economico conta poco.
> Quello che ancora non capisco (forse tu losc mi puoi illuminare) è come mai ti trovi a scriverne qui, pur avendolo fatto molte volte e non avendo rimorsi o voglia di introspezione alcuna.



???
Ma... scusate... la serata al motel con idromassaggio e champagne e quanto di più banale abbia raccontato finora. Perché vi colpisce tanto questo dettaglio? Non ha raccontato una puntata di star-trek, ma una serata al Motel... e, lo champagne, ha detto di averlo bevuto, non di averci riempito la vasca ed essercisi immerso


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sembra proprio squallida e mi passerebbe tutta la "poesia" se qualcuno me la proponesse.
> E' proprio roba da Grande Fratello.
> 
> Poi c'è chi sogno di girare in Ferrari con un vestito di Cavalli e di andare al Billioner ...io no.



Persa scusa... ma che c'entra il motel con il grande fratello? Sembra che il portiere abbia una telecamera puntata su ogni stanza...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa grande 82, ma dalle mie parti in una qualunque suite di motel da 4 stelle c'è una bottiglia di *moet chandon* x 2 persone, e visto che anche tu viaggi su certe cifre..... dovresti capire...
> 
> poi, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che non ho voglia di introspezione.....
> 
> poi.... se vuoi credermi bene.... diversamente..... come vuoi....


Krug è migliore


----------



## Old sperella (20 Giugno 2008)

A me sa tanto di "_BIUTTTTIFULLLL_"


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Krug è migliore


 
appunto... in sti motel da 4 soldi non lo trovi krug....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Persa scusa... ma che c'entra il motel con il grande fratello? Sembra che il portiere abbia una telecamera puntata su ogni stanza...


Credevo si capisse che mi riferivo alla cultura e al modello di vita, relazioni e divertimento che passa attraverso il GF, Lucignolo e tutta quella roba lì ...in cui tutti si lasciano ad andare a urla di giubilo perché arrivano le ballerine brasiliane o lo spogliarellista...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo si capisse che mi riferivo alla cultura e al modello di vita, relazioni e divertimento che passa attraverso il GF, Lucignolo e tutta quella roba lì ...in cui tutti si lasciano ad andare a urla di giubilo perché arrivano le ballerine brasiliane o lo spogliarellista...


Ah... magari si capiva e sono io ritardata 
Comunque io al Motel ci sono stata e non ho mai cantato osanna alla vista di una ballerina brasiliana... o di uno spogliarellista il giorno della festa della donna, se preferisci.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Credevo si capisse che mi riferivo alla cultura e al modello di vita, relazioni e divertimento che passa attraverso il GF, Lucignolo e tutta quella roba lì ...in cui tutti si lasciano ad andare a urla di giubilo perché arrivano le ballerine brasiliane o lo spogliarellista...


 
se i miei coetanei, invece che guardare quelle cagate, vivessero la vita.....

sarebbe solo meglio....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa grande 82, ma dalle mie parti in una qualunque suite di motel da 4 stelle c'è una bottiglia di moet chandon x 2 persone, e visto che anche tu viaggi su certe cifre..... dovresti capire...
> 
> poi, non sono d'accordo sul fatto che non ho voglia di introspezione.....
> 
> poi.... se vuoi credermi bene.... diversamente..... come vuoi....


Coi miei soldi ci faccio altro: ci pago il mutuo ad esempio. 
E comunque non mi paice spendere per gli alberghi (tantomeno i motel). Preferisco farlo per un libro, un museo, un mobile, un viaggio, anche una cena, ma esperienze che mi rimangano davvero (e certe paste al forno sono esperienze che rimangono)...

Se hai voglia di capirti, allora cerca di dirci, secondo te, perchè ti comporti così pur sapendo cosa rischi, anzi, dovrei dire proprio perchè sai cosa rischi.... perchè è il rischio e il corteggiamento che ti eccitano, non certo l'atto sessuale in sè!


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> se i miei coetanei, invece che guardare quelle cagate, vivessero la vita.....
> 
> sarebbe solo meglio....


Cos'è per te (definizione) vivere la vita?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cos'è per te (definizione) vivere la vita?


Ma ti interessa davvero?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Coi miei soldi ci faccio altro: ci pago il mutuo ad esempio.
> E comunque non mi paice spendere per gli alberghi (tantomeno i motel). Preferisco farlo per un libro, un museo, un mobile, un viaggio, anche una cena, ma esperienze che mi rimangano davvero (e certe paste al forno sono esperienze che rimangono)...
> 
> Se hai voglia di capirti, allora cerca di dirci, secondo te, perchè ti comporti così pur sapendo cosa rischi, anzi, dovrei dire proprio perchè sai cosa rischi.... perchè è il rischio e il corteggiamento che ti eccitano, non certo l'atto sessuale in sè!


ti quoto su tutto... di fatti non passo tutta la vita in motel, con il grano pago il muto, vado al cinema, ristorante, faccio regali.....

però che centra con il darmi del bugiardo.....

ammetto, adoro il corteggiamento.... mi manda fuori di testa....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti interessa davvero?


beh, sì.... sono convinta che la gente non arrivi qui sul sito per caso...... ci vuole motivazione anche per scrivere 'tradimento' con google......


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ti quoto su tutto... di fatti non passo tutta la vita in motel, con il grano pago il muto, vado al cinema, ristorante, faccio regali.....
> 
> però che centra con il darmi del bugiardo.....
> 
> ammetto, adoro il corteggiamento.... mi manda fuori di testa....


PERCHE'?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Cos'è per te (definizione) vivere la vita?


vivere la vita:

fare ciò che ci rende felici...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti interessa davvero?


 
che stronza! scusami ma te lo meriti.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Questo thread sta prendendo la piega di "Paura e delirio a Las Vegas"...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> che stronza! scusami ma te lo meriti.....


ahia.


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> vivere la vita:
> 
> fare ciò che ci rende felici...


sempre e comunque?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> sempre e comunque?


si.... io sono sempre alla ricerca di emozioni nuove.... non riesco a farne a meno, per la conquista, adoro la sensazione di non sapere se riuscirò a conquistare chi ho di fronte....


----------



## Old latriglia (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si.... io sono sempre alla ricerca di emozioni nuove.... non riesco a farne a meno, per la conquista, adoro la sensazione di non sapere se riuscirò a conquistare chi ho di fronte....



tutto qui il tuo senso di vivere la vita??  

	
	
		
		
	


	









ma sei certo di vivere con le caprette di haidi? (che almeno avrebbe un senso)


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si.... io sono sempre alla ricerca di emozioni nuove.... non riesco a farne a meno, per la conquista, adoro la sensazione di non sapere se riuscirò a conquistare chi ho di fronte....


PERCHE'?
Secondo te...


----------



## Mari' (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> si....* io sono sempre alla ricerca di emozioni* nuove.... non riesco a farne a meno, per la conquista, adoro la sensazione di non sapere se riuscirò a conquistare chi ho di fronte....



Evvvaiiiiiiiiiiiiii

http://www.skydivetortuga.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=43&lang=it


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> che stronza! scusami ma te lo meriti.....


Mi deludi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi deludi


Sono giorni di batoste per te... ieri oscuro, oggi lui... cerca di essere forte


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> tutto qui il tuo senso di vivere la vita??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
tutto qui....
e cosa dovevo dirti, che sogno la pace nel mondo.... 

se andiamo per vie generali..... 

pensa quando ad un certo punto dopo aver fatto qualche cosa di appagante, di bello respiri più intensamente e chiudi gli occhi.... quello è il senso della vita....

poi ognuno ha i propri appagamenti.....


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Giugno 2008)

vorrei la pace nel mondo 

colore preferito viola

sò recitare 4 parole di una poesia 

scopo tanto e non me ne pento

e allora che vuoi da sto forum ? 

cmq qui dentro sei morto se pensi di racontare che trombi senza pensare ad amare


----------



## Old Confù (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> guarda che sono cinico, non vivo nel paese dei balocchi.... metto tutto in conto....


Bravo, ma nn tutti la pensano come te....sai qnt amici cornificatori ho, che poi metterebbero la mano sul fuoco sulla totale fedeltà della fidanzata?!?


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vorrei la pace nel mondo
> 
> colore preferito viola
> 
> ...


non essere ingiusto, tu sul sesso ne hai avuti di consigli! Ma perchè avvertivamo dalle tue parole comunque il sentimento per lei, sia chiaro!!!


----------



## Old Zyp (20 Giugno 2008)

nulla è certo, tranne una cosa l'esser traditi, quindi tutti tranquilli rilassati e con la cintura ben allacciata, luci accese e via brum brum brum ! 

Ciao grande come stai ? son latitante ....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> nulla è certo, tranne una cosa l'esser traditi, quindi tutti tranquilli rilassati e con la cintura ben allacciata, luci accese e via brum brum brum !
> 
> Ciao grande come stai ? son latitante ....


eh, in effetti ti vedo che appari e scompari!
Saranno mica i troppo buoni consigli?!?!?!
Io sto bene, grazie, e starei meglio se per una volta riuscissi ad andare a casa prima, oggi, dato che ho un sacco di cose da fare, ma prima devo verificare una cosa! 
Sul piano affettivo, alla grande, ovviamente!!! E sul forum...... mi diverto sempre abbastanza... ho appena letto uan storiella di un prete  che mi ha fatto piegare dal ridere! 
Tu come va?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vorrei la pace nel mondo
> 
> colore preferito viola
> 
> ...



Anche a me è capitato di trombare senza pensare di amare, eppure sono vivissima. 
Ragazzi, io capisco la diffidenza, capisco che il caratterino del ragazzetto qua possa essere irritante, però mi sembra che molti qua dentro, stiano trascendendo. Ora siamo tutti santi. Ora tutti in vita nostra abbiamo scopato per e con amore. 
Ma fatemi il piacere.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Zyp ha detto:


> vorrei la pace nel mondo
> 
> colore preferito viola
> 
> ...


 
simpatico....


----------



## Grande82 (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Anche a me è capitato di trombare senza pensare di amare, eppure sono vivissima.
> Ragazzi, io capisco la diffidenza, capisco che il caratterino del ragazzetto qua possa essere irritante, però mi sembra che molti qua dentro, stiano trascendendo. Ora siamo tutti santi. Ora tutti in vita nostra abbiamo scopato per e con amore.
> Ma fatemi il piacere.


Loscma si prende in giro, angelo, lui lo sa e io lo so.
Ponendo che la sua storia sia verissima in ogni punto, una persona serena  e soddisfatta non viene qui a fare il gallo. Per venti righe ci descrive la nottata di sesso e poi ignora le riflessioni e le discussioni proposte? 
Qualcosa c'è e losc fa resistenza. Per due ragioni: o c'è qualcosa di non vero nella storia o sa benissimo dove andiamo a parare (posto che noi non lo sappiamo, s elui non si apre) e non ci vuole andare..... allora avrebbe bisongo di un bravo psicologo.
Per il resto gli auguro ogni bene, ma capiscimi a me, non è l'amore che manca nel racconto...... è la voglia di porsi delle domande e trovare la propria strada. Se invece sta bene così può postare su scrivendo.it......


----------



## Old Loscma1 (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Loscma si prende in giro, angelo, lui lo sa e io lo so.
> Ponendo che la sua storia sia verissima in ogni punto, una persona serena e soddisfatta non viene qui a fare il gallo. Per venti righe ci descrive la nottata di sesso e poi ignora le riflessioni e le discussioni proposte?
> Qualcosa c'è e losc fa resistenza. Per due ragioni: o c'è qualcosa di non vero nella storia o sa benissimo dove andiamo a parare (posto che noi non lo sappiamo, s elui non si apre) e non ci vuole andare..... allora avrebbe bisongo di un bravo psicologo.
> Per il resto gli auguro ogni bene, ma capiscimi a me, non è l'amore che manca nel racconto...... è la voglia di porsi delle domande e trovare la propria strada. Se invece sta bene così può postare su scrivendo.it......


 
cara grande 82.... ma perchè non credi a ciò che scrivo....
guarda che io ho scritto in questo forum perchè è l'unica possiblità che mi restava per condividere ed eventualmente capire il perchè dei miei atteggiamenti.....

ma cavolo, l'avrò scritto decine di volte......... e poi, scrivo qua da 2 giorni e mi dici che ignoro le discussioni....

avrò alemo 80 messaggi......

io non sono venuto qui esclusivamente per vantarmi (certo a volte sono narciso) ma avevo bisogno di nuovi spuinti.....

anche tu stai contribuendo.... mi hai posto diversi interrogativi, a cui ho spesso risposto in maniera molto sintetica, ed il motivo è che sono domande talmente dirette che mi creano difficolta.....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Loscma si prende in giro, angelo, lui lo sa e io lo so.
> Ponendo che la sua storia sia verissima in ogni punto, una persona serena  e soddisfatta non viene qui a fare il gallo. Per venti righe ci descrive la nottata di sesso e poi ignora le riflessioni e le discussioni proposte?
> Qualcosa c'è e losc fa resistenza. Per due ragioni: o c'è qualcosa di non vero nella storia o sa benissimo dove andiamo a parare (posto che noi non lo sappiamo, s elui non si apre) e non ci vuole andare..... allora avrebbe bisongo di un bravo psicologo.
> Per il resto gli auguro ogni bene, ma capiscimi a me, non è l'amore che manca nel racconto...... è la voglia di porsi delle domande e trovare la propria strada. Se invece sta bene così può postare su scrivendo.it......


Lui è entrato qua ponendo una domanda ben precisa. Anche io, davanti alla furia cieca di tanti, glicine in primis, avrei probabilmente eretto un bel muro in mia difesa. Forse se gli si fosse stata data (è giusto?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   la possibilità di dialogare serenamente, sarebbe arrivato a dire qualcosa di più.  Per reazione, magari ha deciso di tirare fuori solo la parte più stronza di lui, e non riesco a dargli torto al 100%, vista l'accoglienza. Tu si?
E se anche, di contro, fosse semplicemente un esibizionista che prova gusto a raccontare le sue avventure, come fanno il 50% degli uomini con gli amici, dopo che trombano facile? Per contrastare una cosa che a molti non piace, o che solo non vogliono ammettere, dobbiamo tutti indossare aureola e alucce e dipingerci come angeli?
Non capisco se sono io oggi che ho le pelotas per traverso e non mi va bene nulla, o se si stia un po' peccando di obiettività. Secondo me, delle due, una.


----------



## Old Glicine (20 Giugno 2008)

Vabbè ragazzi, io vado da questo thread.
Il tipo mi ha stufato.

Bye bye!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Glicine ha detto:


> Vabbè ragazzi, io vado da questo thread.
> Il tipo mi ha stufato.
> 
> Bye bye!


lo stai dicendo da 20 pagine di post...


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti....
> 
> La mia nottata si è conclusa alle 2.35 quando inserendo la retro ho parcheggiato la macchina nel parco davanti casa.....
> 
> ...


Ok...e poi ti sei svegliato!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Scherzi a parte, situazioni del genere non è che siano poi da far morire proprio dall'invidia eh, anzi, se la rileggi distaccandotene un pò credo che tu stesso possa vederne sia la scarsa originalità che lo scarso appeal...è una trombatina in un motel, tracannando la bottiglietta di champagne da mezzo litro (squalliduccio e non certo da sciuri eh! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ) niente di più niente di meno. Come tanti han fatto prima di te e come tanti faranno in futuro.Punto!

Quello che credo disturbi non è il racconto in se ma se mai la sua banalità, la scarsa introspezione sui bisogni e le mancanze che credi di compensare con simili situazioni che, come tu stesso affermi, non è che il giorno dopo ti facciano sentire al settimo cielo!

Alla tua età sarebbe lecito aspettarsi qualche ragionamento in più da adulto e qualcuno in meno da ragazzino. Qualche analisi e non la noiosa cronaca di una trombatina, qualche aspetto narcisistico in meno (che credimi, se ti riempi l'ego credendoti figo così facendo...ne hai da mangià di crostini!) e qualche attinenza al tuo vissuto (figlio unico? ultimo nato non desiderato e poco coccolato da mammà? Desiderio di rivincita perchè da piccolo eri un cesso e finchè l'innocenza portava a considerare poco il soldo nessuna ti filava?)...cose così....tipo *pensieri* e non solo ormoni allo sbaraglio!


----------



## Bruja (20 Giugno 2008)

*angelodelmale*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> Lui è entrato qua ponendo una domanda ben precisa. Anche io, davanti alla furia cieca di tanti, glicine in primis, avrei probabilmente eretto un bel muro in mia difesa. Forse se gli si fosse stata data (è giusto?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E' da un pezzo che prima di rispondere ad un utente mi faccio due domande: lo ritengo credibile? sento una specie di istintiva antipatia? ... 
se ho questa umana sensazione attendo e rifletto sulle sue risponde ai vari post per valutarne la condizione e la disposizione nelle problematiche.
La sola cosa che cerco sempre di evitare, e spesso é cosa faticosa e certosina, é di fare valutazioni sul mio esclusivo metro personale, ma cercando di immedesimarmi nei ruoli che ci vengono descritti....quand'anche sgradevoli o da cui dissociarsi.
Inoltre ho imparato troppo bene che esistono udenti e vedenti che non vogliono udire, e capita accada da entrambe le barricate.
Bruja

p.s. credo tu abbia le pelotas perfettamente a norma....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ok...e poi ti sei svegliato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sarà sempre meglio della bottiglietta di 7up che mi hai offerto tu


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Sarà sempre meglio della bottiglietta di 7up che mi hai offerto tu


Beh se mi dici che desideri qualcosa con tante bollicine e non specifichi...ti trovo quella più gasata di tutte no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Beh se mi dici che desideri qualcosa con tante bollicine e non specifichi...ti trovo quella più gasata di tutte no?



Dato che c'eri potevi mettere una bustina di Cristallina in una bottiglia d'acqua del rubinetto


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Dato che c'eri potevi mettere una bustina di Cristallina in una bottiglia d'acqua del rubinetto


Perchè, la citrosodina non ti è piaciuta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Perchè, la citrosodina non ti è piaciuta?


 Troppo secca  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E soprattutto, se avessi fatto la fatica di aprire il rubinetto per riempire la bottiglia anzichè riempirla dalla vasca, non si sarebbe mischiata al bagnoschiuma


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Troppo secca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma se gongolavi tutta perchè riuscivi a fare le bolle con la bocca!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Ma se gongolavi tutta perchè riuscivi a fare le bolle con la bocca!!!


non gongolavo, cercavo di farti capire che avevo bisogno di un medico


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non gongolavo, cercavo di farti capire che avevo bisogno di un medico


Sempre così voi donne...pretendete che vi si capisca sempre al volo!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Sempre così voi donne...pretendete che vi si capisca sempre al volo!



Se avessi conosciuto il codice morse, avresti saputo interpretare i messaggi che ti stavo lanciando con le bolle...


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> lo stai dicendo da 20 pagine di post...



Ma questo era proprio l'ultimo... ultimissimo!


----------



## Fedifrago (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Se avessi conosciuto il codice morse, avresti saputo interpretare i messaggi che ti stavo lanciando con le bolle...


Yo no soy marinero...soy capitan soy capitan...


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Troppo secca
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Yo no soy marinero...soy capitan soy capitan...




























   che pirla


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


>


ciao giobbino


----------



## Old angelodelmale (20 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ma questo era proprio l'ultimo... ultimissimo!



l'ha fatto altre volte... ma ricorda che come insegna il buon King, "a volte ritornano"  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Quando l'assale la carogna, non riesce a resisterle


----------



## Old giobbe (20 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ciao giobbino


Ciao Angelo!
Siete proprio divertenti tu e Fedy!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Giugno 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E' da un pezzo che prima di rispondere ad un utente mi faccio due domande: lo ritengo credibile? sento una specie di istintiva antipatia? ...
> se ho questa umana sensazione attendo e rifletto sulle sue risponde ai vari post per valutarne la condizione e la disposizione nelle problematiche.
> La sola cosa che cerco sempre di evitare, e spesso é cosa faticosa e certosina, é di fare valutazioni sul mio esclusivo metro personale, ma cercando di immedesimarmi nei ruoli che ci vengono descritti....quand'anche sgradevoli o da cui dissociarsi.
> Inoltre ho imparato troppo bene che esistono udenti e vedenti che non vogliono udire, e capita accada da entrambe le barricate.
> ...



Non posso che quotarti  

	
	
		
		
	


	













E grazie per avermi rassicurato sulle pelotas, iniziavo a preoccuparmi


----------



## LDS (21 Giugno 2008)

Ognuno è libero e padrone di prendere la sua strada, di vivere la sua vita. Non c'è bisogno di esaltarla con gli altri. Puoi trovare divertente raccontarla a noi, magari costruttivo, ma il tuo io un pelo troppo accentuato forse non ti fa essere obiettivo prima di tutto con te stesso.
Hai fatto una trombata con una ballerina, che per quanto sia stra gnocca, rimane sempre una trombata. Non so, a me non interessa assolutamente nulla di quello che fai, non ti giudicherò nè adesso, nè mai. Solo non capisco perchè quando racconti le cose devi usare il tono del io posso e mi invidiate!
Poi se sono io che fraitendo, sono pronto a ritirare.


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao Angelo!
> Siete proprio divertenti tu e Fedy!


eccome...


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Ciao Angelo!
> Siete proprio divertenti tu e Fedy!


 
uno spettacolo.

sera a tutti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> uno spettacolo.
> 
> sera a tutti.


Ciao bestiolina


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Ciao bestiolina


 
Miauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2008)

quelle zoccole di zanzare


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelle zoccole di zanzare


zanzare... sembrano elicotteri


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Giugno 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> zanzare... sembrano elicotteri


piccoli' ma puoi uscire di casa oppure no?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (21 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> piccoli' ma puoi uscire di casa oppure no?


sì sì, con le stampelle, quindi mi faccio scorrazzare


----------



## Fedifrago (22 Giugno 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> quelle zoccole di zanzare


 
Solo le zanzare?


----------



## Miciolidia (22 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Solo le zanzare?


 







no.


apri una lista.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (1 Luglio 2008)

gentilissimi....

ci sono delle novità... con la ballerina ci siamo rivisti un paio di vaolte, però devo ammettere che dopo quella notte di passione le cose sono cambiate.... dopo aver consumato il peccato penso che i miei bollenti spiriti si siano raffreddati....

di contro, ho (se possibile) ancora più desiderio di stare con la mia fidanzata.... anche sessualmente la desidero e provo più emozioni......

che il tradimento sia il vero combustibile delle relazioni?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> gentilissimi....
> 
> ci sono delle novità... con la ballerina ci siamo rivisti un paio di vaolte, però devo ammettere che dopo quella notte di passione le cose sono cambiate.... dopo aver consumato il peccato penso che i miei bollenti spiriti si siano raffreddati....
> 
> ...


Se il tradito non lo sa ...talvolta...


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> gentilissimi....
> 
> ci sono delle novità... con la ballerina ci siamo rivisti un paio di vaolte, però devo ammettere che dopo quella notte di passione le cose sono cambiate.... *dopo aver consumato il peccato* penso che i miei bollenti spiriti si siano raffreddati....
> 
> ...



AHAHAH IL PECCATO!!!


----------



## Verena67 (1 Luglio 2008)

E' una favola per adulti che il tradimento riaccenda le relazioni.

Se così  è, è perché la relazione è già bella che defunta


----------



## Bruja (1 Luglio 2008)

*Locsma*



Loscma1 ha detto:


> gentilissimi....
> 
> ci sono delle novità... con la ballerina ci siamo rivisti un paio di vaolte, però devo ammettere che dopo quella notte di passione le cose sono cambiate.... dopo aver consumato il peccato penso che i miei bollenti spiriti si siano raffreddati....
> 
> ...


 
Quando si ha bisogno del combustibile non sempre é vuoto il serbatorio, a volte é otturato il filtro della benzina... 
Se passato lo sfizio ti si riaccende la passione per la tua ragazza, ascolta quella sensazione, potrebbe essere paura di perdere quella che, ai fatti oggettivi, é meglio della tua trasgressione.
Comunque stai in campana perché tradito una volta, si fa molta più fatica a resistere dopo.... a meno che tu sia di quelli che imparano talmente bene che ti basta una lezione sola!!!
Bruja


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2008)

Io non ce la faccio a stare al passo delle niu entri...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bah...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... che dire...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... me lo son letto tutto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... bah... per rispondere alla domanda iniziale... c'è qualcosa di sbagliato in te?...

... bah...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... ci sarà sicuro... come tutti noi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... c'ha 26 anni poi...

Io spenderei due parole carine per quella cornuta della tua fidanzata e ch'illa zoccola 'e ballerina che magari si fa i film...

Per te Losco...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... mah... ecco... più che altro è che, squallido o meno, potrebbe serenamente essere il racconto di un sessantenne agli ultimo colpi.

L'adrenalina alla tua età dovrebbe essere un pò un'altra roba...  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Ma si sa... sono tempi difficili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio a stare al passo delle niu entri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Loscma1 (2 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio a stare al passo delle niu entri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ma come ti permetti....

i giudizzi li accetto gli appellativi no....

chiaro? mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Old Loscma1 (2 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


>


 
e tu, cosa quoti?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (2 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> e tu, cosa quoti?


Forse non sei in grado di apprezzare una come Lupa.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (2 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Io non ce la faccio a stare al passo delle niu entri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quoto anche io. In fondo è il suo giudi*zz*io


----------



## Old latriglia (2 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Quoto anche io. In fondo è il suo giudi*zz*io


dai non fare così  

	
	
		
		
	


	













si deve essere agitato a leggere la sua realtà in modo così schietto


----------



## La Lupa (2 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> ma come ti permetti....
> 
> i giudizzi li accetto gli appellativi no....
> 
> chiaro? mi sono spiegato?


Veramente no, ma per quel che me ne importa... stamme bbuono!


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non sei in grado di apprezzare una come Lupa.


 
in grado di apprezzare una che scrive chilla zoccola e quella cornuta?

ma fammi il piacere.....


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Veramente no, ma per quel che me ne importa... stamme bbuono!


 
nel senso che non è educato scrivere zoccola e cornuta....

è un po come se ti dicessi che sei una napoletana di merda.... ok?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nel senso che non è educato scrivere zoccola e cornuta....
> 
> è un po come se ti dicessi che sei una napoletana di merda.... ok?



cornuta, per una che le corna le subisce, è un dato di fatto e non un'offesa. Napoletana di merda è un'offesa e non solo alla persona, ma a tutti i napoletani.


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> cornuta, per una che le corna le subisce, è un dato di fatto e non un'offesa. Napoletana di merda è un'offesa e non solo alla persona, ma a tutti i napoletani.


 
e zoccola cos'è? smettila di fare la saputellina......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> e zoccola cos'è? smettila di fare la saputellina......



infatti su quello non mi sono espressa. è un'offesa se la ballerina non è una zoccola, non avendo idea se lo sia o meno, la reputo un'offesa. non faccio la saputellina, ma sicuramente sono meno ignorante di te (e non mi riferisco agli errori che commetti qua e là)


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> nel senso che non è educato scrivere zoccola e cornuta....
> 
> è un po come se ti dicessi che sei una napoletana di merda.... ok?


Se è per quello, ti faccio notare che è ancor meno educato farcela diventare, cornuta.









Sulla napoletana... a me piacerebbe tanto... ma purtroppo lo sono solo per 1/4... nonna mia... 
Di merda non saprei... di zoccole però me ne intendo.
Tradizione famigliare.

Se avessi letto la frase per intero forse ne avresti capito il senso.

Ma fortemente sospetto che ti importi poco.

Mi puzzi di già visto.



Con scarsissima stima,
molto poco distintamente salutiamo

La Lupa


----------



## Old Loscma1 (3 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Se è per quello, ti faccio notare che è ancor meno educato farcela diventare, cornuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
scusa, cosa dovrei analizzare per intero.... che utilizzi appellativi poco educati con molta sagacia?

guarda..... sul cornuta.... che è una condizione che io ho imposto alla mia ragazza..... bhe potevi avere più tatto, sulla zoccola, mi chiedo cosa te l'ha lasciato intendere.....

potevi attaccare me..... tutto qui....


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Forse non sei in grado di apprezzare una come Lupa.


capirai... per la serie mai più senza.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Luglio 2008)

*
































*





​ *




*

             Voci collegate: Cavalla Golosa Donna di facili costumi Donna-multipartner Puttansuora Puttantour Smutandarsi Smutandata 

Data: *20.01.2007*    Autore: *Lotortho*   Città: *milano*
Dall'esclamazione -mannaggia alla buttana zoccola- si deduce che il termine zoccola è utilizzato per definire una persona che con atti sensuali provoca reazioni ormonali in determinati soggetti, inoltre la zoccola è colei che facendo buon utilizzo del canale naturale, con azioni di pompaggio riesce generare determinati liquidi più o meno densi
Vota questa definizione:     (Voti: 41)​
             Data: *21.11.2006*    Autore: *Alice fatelo con (Dario & Lucia)*   Città: *Portogruaro*
Nel basso Lemene, il termine Zoccola ed il suo diminutivo zoccoletta indicano persona sveglia, capace di cogliere qualsiasi occasione della vita.
Vota questa definizione:     (Voti: 31)​
             Data: *23.10.2006*    Autore: *Kolian*   Città: *Verona*
È un termine che identifica una donna di facili costumi. L’origine è data dalla trasposizione onomatopeica del suono dei tacchi delle prostitute che battono la strada. Il toc-toc rimanda alle mucche al pascolo o al trotto di un cavallo.
Vota questa definizione:     (Voti: 9)​
             Data: *13.12.2006*    Autore: *Kenshiro*   Città: *Osaka*
Ragazza valutata in termini di usabilità.
Vota questa definizione:     (Voti: 2)​
             Data: *05.09.2007*    Autore: *adamo*   Città: *giulianova*
zoccola si intende una persona priva di pudore e che fa arrapare 
Vota questa definizione:     (Voti: 2)​


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2008)

Loscma1 ha detto:


> scusa, cosa dovrei analizzare per intero.... che utilizzi appellativi poco educati con molta sagacia?
> 
> guarda..... sul cornuta.... che è una condizione che io ho imposto alla mia ragazza..... bhe potevi avere più tatto, sulla zoccola, mi chiedo cosa te l'ha lasciato intendere.....
> 
> potevi attaccare me..... tutto qui....


_*guarda..... sul cornuta.... che è una condizione che io ho imposto alla mia ragazza..... bhe potevi avere più tatto*_

Dici eh?  

	
	
		
		
	


	








_*...sulla zoccola, mi chiedo cosa te l'ha lasciato intendere.....*_

Mi sono immedesimata. Sorry.

Io quando ero single e consumavo sciampagna negli idromassaggi altrui ero considerata una gran vacca.
In effetti la davo generosamente urbi et orbi, a piene mani.

Si dicono zoccole talora... anche se effettivamente non sono molto d'accordo in quanto trovo molto più deprecabile il comportamento di chi tradisce un patto di fedeltà a quello di chi distribuisce del suo con entusiasmo, ma tant'è...



Perciò... facciamocene una ragione... state arrivando a frotte ormai sul forum... e io ho veramente poco tempo... chissà... magari non ci incontreremo mai più...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... e se ci incontreremo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... fingeremo di non esserci mai visti..  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... adieu...


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​
Giangi...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... mi verrebbe da dirti sposami...

Ma solo che a pensarlo mi sento già al quarto mese.


----------



## Old Angel (3 Luglio 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> [/center]
> 
> Giangi...
> 
> ...


Azz me sto facendo na brutta fama


----------



## La Lupa (3 Luglio 2008)

Angel ha detto:


> Azz me sto facendo na brutta fama


E' un attimo!

Zac!

E adesso basta... che incomincio a vederti l'ip...


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2008)

complimentissimi. questa sezione del forum sta diventando un confessati che ti sdereno subito.. ma la cosa più sorprendente è che nessuno -dei soliti noti- si lamenta.
complimentissimi ancora.


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2008)

*D'altronde...*



Anna A ha detto:


> complimentissimi. questa sezione del forum sta diventando un confessati che ti sdereno subito.. ma la cosa più sorprendente è che nessuno -dei soliti noti- si lamenta.
> complimentissimi ancora.


E' un mondo difficile...qualcosa da far fare a tanti transfughi bisogna pur trovarla no?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile...qualcosa da far fare a tanti transfughi bisogna pur trovarla no?


ma vaffanculo.


----------



## Mari' (3 Luglio 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> E' un mondo difficile...qualcosa da far fare a tanti *transfughi *bisogna pur trovarla no?



ancora con questa storia?


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ancora con questa storia?


Tranquilla mari' parlavo solo della 101...e della voglia di sputare continuamente nel piatto in cui pare tanto bello magnà!


----------



## Fedifrago (3 Luglio 2008)

*Colpita nel vivo? Ma quando affondi?*



Anna A ha detto:


> ma vaffanculo.


Com'è che dite ? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Gran Donna?  

	
	
		
		
	


	













Di sicuro gran signora!!


----------



## Bruja (6 Luglio 2008)

*mah...*

Tanto per precisare.... non é che qualcuno venga l'estro di pensare che quando esistono persone che intenzionalmente sbroccano, non captano le ironie e si mettono il mantello del domenicano, a quelli per abitudine cercano di tenere un profilo alto, venga un po' di nausea a fare i censori, a invitare inutilmente a contenere certi atteggiamenti, che son ben peggio delle parole in sè, e quindi danno persa la partita.
A volte certe consapevolezze evitano perdite di tempo...
Bruja


----------

